# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  योग तंत्र की सत्य घटनाएं

## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

अविकसित मानसिक स्तर की जनता में चमत्कारों के प्रति बड़ा आकर्षण होता है। जो बात साधारणतया नित्य देखने में नहीं आती-उस अनोखी बात या वस्तु को देखकर लोग आश्चर्य करते हैं और उसे देखने दौड़ते हैं। पहाड़ी तराइयों में हाथियों के झुँड वैसे ही घूमते फिरते हैं जैसे यहाँ खेतों और मैदान में हिरन घूमते हैं। इसलिये उन वन्य प्रदेशों के निवासी हाथियों के देखने में कुछ आश्चर्य वहीं मानते। पर जिन स्थानों में हाथी नहीं पहुँचते वहाँ कभी एकाध हाथी का आ जाना तमाशे से कम नहीं समझा जाता। बाजीगर, नटविद्या, अजायबघर, चिड़ियाघर आदि अनेकों आविष्कार मनुष्य की इस कौतुक, कौतुहल अथवा चमत्कार की आकाँक्षा रखने वाली बुद्धि को तृप्त करने के लिए ही हुए हैं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में यहा पर कहे बिना नही रह सकता की मेरे एक सहकर्मचारी हो जो हिन्दीभाषी है, मेरा यह प्रयास देखकर वह मेरे लिखे हुए हिन्दी अनुवाद को सुधारने का कार्य कर रहे है ताकी यहा पर कुच अच्छी हिन्दी लिख सकु। तो जब उन्होने हिन्दी का प्रुफ चेक किया होगा तो हिन्दी अच्छी होगी पर जब मेने खुद ऐसे ही यहा पर रखी होगी तो हिन्दी अच्छी नही होगी और पढने में आप सब के कुच तकलीफ होगी।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

कोई बात हमको तभी तक चमत्कार लगती है, जब तक वह आमतौर पर प्रचलित नहीं होती। पर जब उसका रहस्य प्रकट हो जाता है या वह बात प्रायः देखने में आने लगती है, तो फिर वह चाहे कितना भी महान चमत्कार ही क्यों न हो, उसका आकर्षण जाता रहता है। वैज्ञानिकों आविष्कारों के आरम्भिक दिनों में, जब रेल, तार, टेलीफोन, हवाई, जहाज, मोटर, आदि का क्या-क्या प्रचलन हुआ था तब लोग इन्हें देखने के लिए सौ-दो सौ मील पैदल चल कर आते थे और इन वस्तुओं को देखकर आश्चर्य के समुद्र में डूब जाते थे। पर धीरे-धीरे जब ये वस्तुएं नित्य के व्यवहार में आने लगीं तो कुछ दिनों में उनका आकर्षण जाता रहा- चमत्कार समाप्त हो गया।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

यहा पर इस thread मे में एक ही पुस्कतक की कहानियाँ नही रखुगाँ मुजे जो जो अच्छी लगेगी और जीस पर मुजे विश्वास है ऐसी ही कहानियाँ यहा पर रखी जायेगी।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

असामान्य वस्तुओं और घटनाओं को देख कर मनुष्य उनके पीछे किसी असामान्य अथवा गुप्त शक्ति होने की कल्पना करता है। अनगिनत, देवी, देवताओं का आविर्भाव आदिम युग में इसी मनोवृत्ति से हुआ था। बिजली चमकने जैसी प्राकृतिक बात का ठीक कारण मालूम न होने से उसका कोई ‘तुक’ बिठाने के लिये इन्द्र के हाथ में वज्र चमकने की बात सोच ली गई। बीमारियों अथवा महामारियों के पीछे किसी देवी, देवता का प्रकोप होने की बात, शरीर-शास्त्री और आरोग्य-विज्ञान से अनभिज्ञ लोगों में अभी तक प्रचलित है। तरह-तरह के रोगों का दूर करने के लिए भूतों और जिन्नों को भगाने वाले ओझा लोगों की मान्यता अभी पिछड़े हुए लोगों में मौजूद है। पर ये बातें विचारशील लोगों में मूर्खतापूर्ण समझी जाती हैं, क्योंकि वे जानते हैं कि बीमारी स्वास्थ्य-संबंधी नियमों के उल्लंघन का परिणाम है किसी देवी-देवता की नाराजी या प्रसन्नता का इससे सम्बन्ध नहीं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जब मनुष्य जाति की सभ्यता का विकास होने ही लगा था तब किसी वस्तु, व्यक्ति , शक्ति या घटना की महानता नापने की कोई बुद्धिसंगत कसौटी उसके पास न थी। उस समय चमत्कार ही बड़प्पन का एकमात्र लक्षण मान लिया गया। इसलिये बिजली चमकना, वर्षा होना, भूकम्प, तूफान, अकालमृत्यु, बीमारी, संतान होना या न होना, संपत्ति-विपत्ति आदि सभी घटनाओं से किसी न किसी देवी-देवता का संबंध जोड़ा गया। नवग्रहों की पूजा इसी आधार पर चल पड़ी। किसी व्यक्ति को यदि ऋषि, महर्षि, देवदूत या अवतार सिद्ध करना होता तो उसके द्वारा कुछ चमत्कार होने की बात अवश्य बतानी पड़ती। जो चमत्कार न दिखा सके वह भी महापुरुष हो सकता है, इस बात को मानने के लिए कोई तैयार न होता था। इसलिये जिन स्वर्गीय सत्पुरुषों को उनके अनुयायी ‘महान’ सिद्ध करना चाहते थे उनके साथ कुछ न कुछ चमत्कारी घटनाओं की किंवदंतियां अवश्य जोड़ते। भले ही उन्हें यह कार्य अनिच्छापूर्वक ही करना पड़ता हो।हम देखते हैं कि पौराणिक काल के सभी देवी, देवता ही नहीं, महापुरुष भी ऐसी सिद्धियों या जादूगरी जैसी अलौकि से पूरी तरह सुसज्जित हैं। हर देवता या महापुरुष के अनुयाइयों ने अपने उपास्य की महिमा बढ़ाने और उसे अन्यों से बढ़कर अलौकिक शक्ति सम्पन्न सिद्ध करने के लिये प्रयत्न किया है। इस प्रकार की प्रशंसा के गीत गाने की घुड़दौड़ में पौराणिक काल में एक अत्यन्त विशालकाय साहित्य तैयार हो गया है। यद्यपि उनमें शिक्षा और विचारोत्तेजक सामग्री भी पर्याप्त है, पर मुख्य उद्देश्य अमुख देवता या महापुरुषों को बढ़ा-चढ़ाकर सबसे अधिक चमत्कारी सिद्ध करना ही है। योगेश्वर कृष्ण और मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम राम के द्वारा मानव-जाति के लिये किये गये महान कार्यों को पर्याप्त न समझा गया, वरन् अनेक साधारण घटनाओं को अलौकिकताओं के पुट देकर तिल का ताड़ बना दिया गया। उस काल की स्थिति के अनुसार यह सब सिद्ध करना अनिवार्य ही हो गया था।पिछले समय में साधु महात्माओं के सम्बन्ध में भी इसी प्रकार की मान्यता जन साधारण में रही है कि जो जितना पहुँचा हुआ फकीर-सिद्ध, महात्मा होगा, वह उतना ही चमत्कार दिखला सकेगा। इस गलत कसौटी के कारण अनेक सत्पुरुष, जो अपनी सत्य निष्ठा पर कायम रहे, जनता में सम्मान प्राप्त न कर सके और न किसी पर अपना प्रभाव जमा सके। इस असफलता से खिन्न होकर कई सत्पुरुषों ने मौन स्वीकृति से अपने चमत्कार होने की बात स्वीकार कर ली, और अनेक अपने भक्तों द्वारा गुण गाथा गाये जाने से सिद्ध बन गये, कुछ ने तो जान बूझकर इस प्रकार का आडम्बर स्वयं बना लिया। धूर्तों की इस अज्ञानान्धकार में खूब बन आई। आज भी अनेक साधु और महात्मा नामधारी ऐसे ही अड्डे जगह-जगह लगाये बैठे हैं।सौभाग्यवश यह अज्ञानान्धकार का युग अब धीरे-धीरे समाप्त हो रहा है और महापुरुषों की महानता का मूल्याँकन दूसरी कसौटी पर किया जाने लगा है। अब यह बात रही कि सूर्य को गाल में बन्द किये बिना हनुमान जी की महत्ता को स्वीकार न किया जाय। उनका अखंड ब्रह्मचर्य, न्याय पक्ष का समर्थन और अन्याय पक्ष से लड़ने में निःस्वार्थ भाव से अपनी जान की बाजी तक लगा देना आदि ऐसी महान बातें हैं कि अगर हम हनुमानजी के सूरज को मुँह में रख लेने वाली कथाओं को छोड़ भी दें तो उनके व्यक्तित्व में किसी प्रकार की कमी नहीं आती। अमुक टीले पर गाय के थन में से अपने आप दूध की धार निकलती थी, वहाँ खोदने पर अमुक देवता की मूर्ति निकली और उसका यह मन्दिर बना है। अनेकों मन्दिरों के विषय में फैली हुई यह किंवदंती अब उतनी महत्वपूर्ण नहीं मानी जाती, जितनी कि यह बात कि अमुक देवस्थान द्वारा जन हित के क्या-क्या कार्य सम्पादन होते हैं? यह रुचि परिमार्जन सत्य की प्रतिष्ठ के लिए एक शुभ लक्षण है। चमत्कारों की पुरानी, खोटी कसौटी पर तो केवल अज्ञान और धूर्तता की वृद्धि होना ही संभव है।चमत्कारों की इस युग की कसौटी यह है कि कौन व्यक्ति , वस्तु या घटना किस हद तक सदुद्देश्यपूर्ण, मानवता की सेवा करने वाली एवं धर्म मर्यादा के अनुकूल है। अब किसी को सच्ची सती सिद्ध करने के लिये छः महीने तक सूरज को रोके रखने और ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, महेश को बालक बना देने की आवश्यकता नहीं समझी जाती। चित्तौड़ की रानियों का आत्मत्याग अब किसी अनुसुइया से कम नहीं समझा जाता। अब अवतार माने जाने के लिये विराह भगवान की तरह दाँत पर या कच्छप भगवान की पीठ पर पृथ्वी उठाने का प्रकरण ढूँढ़ने की जरूरत नहीं है, वरन् अब कुछ भी चमत्कार न करने वाले परमत्यागी और सच्चे संत बुद्ध भगवान को केवल उनके ज्ञान, सेवा, तपस्या, त्याग के आधार अवतार मान लिया गया। महात्मा गाँधी, स्वामी दयानन्द, शंकराचार्य, रामकृष्ण परमहंस, विवेकानन्द आदि अनेकों युग-निर्माता महापुरुषों के जीवन-चरित्र में कोई चमत्कार या जादूगरी की बात नहीं है। ये सभी सीधे सादे सत्पुरुष और समाज सेवी थे, फिर भी जनता ने उनको महान और दैवी शक्ति सम्पन्न मान लिया।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

त्रिकोण के तीन कोण
सत्र न्यायाधीश की कुर्सी पर बैठकर अगर कभी हत्या के अपराधी को प्राणदण्ड की सजा सुनाई तो मन में यह विचार उठता था कि शायद मेरे ही हाथों इसे प्राणदअण्ड की सजा मिलनी थी इसीलिए मेरी नियुक्ति इस जनपद में हुई। किसी भी सेशन के मामले में निर्णय की परिणति तक पहुँचने के लिए तीन अनिवार्य कोण होते है – न्यायाधीश, अभियोजन पक्ष और बचाव पक्ष। इनमें से कोई भी कोण अगर बिखर जाये तो निर्णय की यह परिणति नहीं होगी जो त्रिकोण के तीन कोणों के चलते होनी थी। मेरा ही नहीं, अनेक सत्र न्यायाधीशों से बातचीत के सन्दर्भ में मुझे उनका भी यही मत सुनने को मिला कि शायद हम लोग किसी सत्र विचारण के लिए पहले से ही चयनित है।
वर्ष 1973 में मैं सीतापुर में सत्र न्यायाधीश के रूप में कार्यरत था। जून के महीने में नीमकरौली बाब के पास उनके कैंची आश्रम गया था। अपराह लगभग चार बजे बाबा के श्री चरणों में नमन करने मैं आश्रम में बाबा के कक्ष पहुँचा। वहाँ एक बलिष्ठ युवक बैठा था। उम्र से वह 27-28 वर्ष का युवक प्रतीत होता था। आश्रम में पूरी शांति थी। कोई और नहीं था। थोडी देर बाद बाबा ने मेरी ओर देखते हुए, उस युवक से पूछा 
“मैने तुमसे क्या कहा था?”
युवक कुछ सकपकाया और कुछ संकोच-भरी आँखों से मुझे देखते हुए बात टालने की कोशिश की।
“आपने तो मेरे बारे में कई बातें बतलाई हैं। मुझे सब याद है”
बाबने फिर प्रश्न दुहराया।
“नहीं। वह जो खास बात बललाई है उसे कहो”
युवक ने तब सर झुकाये हुए दबी जबान से कहा।
“मुझे मृत्युदण्ड की सजा मिलेगी”।
तब बाबाने स्पष्य किया। “वह मृत्युदण्ड की सजा इन्हीं जज साहब के हाथों तुम्हें मिलेगी”।
बाबा के श्रीमुख से यह बात सुनकर उस युवक पर क्या गुजरी होगी इसका तो केवल मैं अंदाजा ही लगा सकता था। किन्तु मैं एक बारगी सन्नाटे में आ गया। जिसे मेरी कलम से मृत्युदण्ड मिलने वाला है वही युवक मेरी बगल में बैठा है और उसे मालूम है कि मृत्युझण्ड की सजा मेरे ही हाथों उसे मिलनी है।
इसके पहले कि मैं या वह युवक सामान्य हो पाते, बाब ने युवक को आदेश दिया – जज साहब को अपनी मोटर पर पहाडी की सैर करा लाओ।
युवक तत्काल उठा। आश्रम से बाहर की सडक पर खडी अपनी नई फिण्ट मोटर कार की तरफ बढा। उठा तो मैं भी कुछ असमंजस की स्थिति में था। तभी बाबाने मुझसे कहा – जाओ, पहाड घूम आओ।
बाब के आदेश का अनुपालन न करने का सवाल ही नहीं उठता था। अतः मैं भी उस युवक के पीछे-पीछे उसकी गाडी तक गया। ढलते सूरज की सुनहरी रोशनी में नई गाडी चमचमा रही थी।
युवक ने आगे का दरवाजा खोला और मैं बैठ गया। युवक ने गाडी में बैठकर गाडी को एकबारगी तेज स्पीड में चला दिया। गाडी रानीखेत जानेवाली सडक पर भागने लगी। युवक के इरादे के प्रति मेरा थोडा शंकित होना स्वाभाविक ही था, किन्तु बाबा ने आज्ञा दी थी इसलिए मैं निस्चिंत था। फिर भी मन में तरह-तरह की काली सायाएँ घुमड रही थी। बातचीत में पता चला कि वह युवक विज्ञान में स्नातक है और तराई क्षेत्र में अपने फार्म की देखभाल करता है।
मौन तोडते हुए मैने उससे पुछा – क्या आ बाब की बात पर विश्वास करते है? पुरा विश्वास करता हूँ युवकने कहाँ।
मैं भी बाब की बात में पूरा विश्वास करता हूँ और मैं मानता हूँ कि जब बाबा ने बतला दिया है तो उसी प्रकार घटना का क्रम होगा। किसी क्रोध के क्षण में आप किसी की जान ले लेंगे। मुकदमा मेरे इजलास में चलेगा और मेरी ही कलम से आपको प्राणदण्ड मिलेगा। यह तो होना ही है – मैने कहा।
मैं भी ऐसा ही विश्वास करता हूँ – युवक ने कहाँ।
गाडी कुछ और आगे बढी और एकबारगी उस युवक ने दाहिनी ओर चढाई पर जाने वाली एक पतली सडक पर गाडी मोड दी। गाडी फिर आगे बढने लगी। बिल्कुल सन्नाटा था और दूर-दराज तक कोई आहट नहीं थी।
कुच संयत होकप मैने कहा- आप तो पढे-लिखे है। आपने जाप्ता फौजदारी (कोड आँफ क्रिमिनल प्रोसीजर) का नाम सुना होगा  सत्र विचारण की प्रक्रिया निर्धारित करती है? मैने पुछा – युवकने हामी भरी।
मैने कहा – न्यायसेवा का कोई भी अधिकारी जानबूकर किसी अधिनियम के किसी प्राविधान का उल्लंघन नहीं करेगा। न्याय सेवा में विधि की सीमा में कार्य करने का प्रतिबन्ध प्रत्येक न्याय सेवा के अधिकारी पर लागू है और वह इस प्रतिबन्ध की अवहेलना किसी भी स्थिति में नही कर सकता।
युवक चुपचाप मेरी बात सुन रहा था। मैने फिर अपनी बात को आगे बढाते हुए कहा – यही जाप्ता फौजदारी धारा 479 में यह स्पष्ट कहती है कि किसी भी ऐसे मामले का विचारण कोई सत्र न्यायाधीश नहीं करेगा जिसकी उसे व्यक्तिगत जानकारी है या जिसमे उसकी व्यक्तिगत रुचि है। आपके मामले में गवाही कुछ भी आए, मुझे पहले से ही जानकारी है कि मेरी कलम से आपको प्राणदण्ड मिलना ही मिलना है। ऐसी सुरत में आपके मुकदमे पर विचारण विधिक निर्देश का स्पष्ट उल्लंघन होगा। गवाही कुच भी आये-यह बात मैं कैसे भूल सकूँगा कि मेरी कलम से आपको केवल मृत्युदणअड मिलना है। उससे कुछ भी नही। अतः मै आपके मुकदमे का विचारण नहीं कर पाऊँगा इससे बढकर व्यक्तिगत रुचि की और क्या बात होगी कि विचारण के पूर्व ही न्यायाधीश को अभियुक्त के प्राणदण्ड की सजा का पूर्व ज्ञान है। वह युवक ध्यान से मेरी बात सुन रहा था और मैने उसके चेहरे के तनाव को कम होते देखा।
मैने बात आगे बढाई और उससे कहा, अभी मेरी सेवा के अनेक वर्ष शेष हैं। पता नहीं कितने वर्षो बाद आपके मामले का विचारण मेरे सामने आयेगा। मैं तब तक आपकी शक्त-सूरत भूल सकता हुँ पर आप मेरी सूरत नही भूल सकते। मृत्युदण्ड जिसके हाथों मिलना है उसकी सूरत अभियुक्त नहीं भूलेगा। इसलिए आपका मुकदमा जब भी मेरे सामने आये, आप भरी अदालत में मुझसे कहें – आप कानूनन यह मुकदमा नहीं कर सकते। मैं आप पर अवमाननना की कार्यवाही नहीं करुँगा और मुकदमे को किसी अन्य न्यायालय में स्थानान्तरित कर दूँगा। उस पढे लिखे युवक पर मेरी बात का पूरा असर हुआ और उने कहा – चलिए कुछ ही दूरी पर सरकार का एग्रो उद्योग है, वहाँ सेब का ताजा-ताजा रस मिलेगा।
कुछ दूरी की ड्राईव के बाद एग्रो उद्योग का वह काउणअटर भी आया जहाँ ताजा सेब का रस मिलता था। सेब के रस का पान कर हमलोग फिर कैंची वाप आ गये। रात में मैं निस्चिंत होकर सोया।
इस घटना के लगभग 10-12 वर्षो बाद मैं किसी काम से सचिवालय, लखनऊ गया था। वहाँ से जब शाम को निकल रहा था तभी एक अजनबी ने पीछे से मेरे कंधे को थपथपाकर पूछा – मुझे पहचाना आपने? वह देखने में एक अधेड उम्रवाला व्यक्ति लगता था। दाढी बढी हुई थी। मैं उसे बिल्कुल ही नही पहचान पाया और तब उसने कहा – हमलोगों ने कार में पहाड की सैर की थी।
वर्षो पहले की सारी घटना एकबारगी मानस में कौंध कई। मैने उसे प्रश्न किया – क्या आप पर इस बीच कोई आपराधिक मामला चला?
उसने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा – मेरी सावधानी ने मुझसे कोई अपराध होने ही नहीं दिया, तो फिर आपराधिक मामला कैसे चलता?
उसका उत्तर सुनकर मुझे परम संतोष हुआ। मुझे ऐसा लगता है जब मैने यह निस्चय कर लिया कि निर्णय की पूर्व जानकारी होने के कारण मुझे इसके मामले को नहीं सुनना है, तभी त्रिकोण का एक महत्वपूर्ण कोण बिखर गया और पूर्व नियोजित परिणति अपने आप टूट गई। फिर न अपराधी ने अपराध किया और न न्यायाधीश द्वारा अपराध को निर्णीत करने का प्रश्न ही उठा। एक तिलस्म था जिसे बाबा ने तोड दिया था।

अगली कहानी परकाया प्रवेश.......

"आदमी सुनता है मन भर ,,
सुनने के बाद प्रवचन देता है टन भर,,"
और खुद ग्रहण नही करता कण भर

----------


## hindi9

Bahut hi badhiya please aage likhiye

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मिस्र का तांत्रिक
महमुद एक क्षण तक अपनी स्मृति को बटोरते हुए सोचने लगे और में शान्ति से उनकी आगे की बातो की प्रतीक्षा करने लगा।
हा, मैं समजता हुं आप मुझे एक प्रकार का जिन्नी अर्थात प्रेत-विद्या विशारद कह सकते है क्योकि मैं सचमुच प्रेतो से काम लिया करता हुं। लेकिन, मैं वास्तविक अर्थ में वह भी हू जिसे आप लोग जादूगर कहते है। इन्द्रजालिक नही, और दूसरो के गुप्त भावो को पढने वाला भी हु। बर, इससे और ऊँचा होने का मै दावा नही करता।

वह जो कुछ होने का दावा करते है वही मुझे आश्चर्य-चकित कर देने के लिए पर्याप्त है।
मैने उनसे पुछा – कृपा करके अपने उन गैबी-ताबेदारों की बाबत कुच समजा दिजिए।

भूतों के बारे में?  

अच्छा, जितना अधिकार आज मैं उन पर कर रहा हूँ वह मुझे तीन वर्ष की कठोर साधना के बाद प्राप्त हो सका है। इस स्थूल संसार से परे जो दूसरी दुनिया है उसमें अच्छे तथा बुरे सभी प्रकार के भूत-प्रेत निवास करते है। में सदा अच्छे प्रेतों से ही काम लेने का यत्न करता हुं। उनमें से कुछ वे है जो इस संसार से मर कर वहाँ पहुँचते है। परन्तु मेरे अधिकतर ताबेदार तो जिन्न है जो प्रेत लोक के आदि निवासी है और जिन्हे कभी मनुष्य का शरीर नहीं मिला है। उनमें से कुछ तो जानवरों के समान बुद्धिहीन है और कुछ मनुष्यों के समान बुद्धिमान। कुछ जिन्न दुष्ट स्वभाव के भी होते है -  जिन्न शब्द मिस्र देश  का है इसका अंग्रेजी भाषा का पर्यायवाची शब्द मुझे नहीं मालूम है। इस दुष्ट जिन्नों से निम्न कोटि के इन्द्रजालिक, खास कर अफ्रीका के टोना करनेवाले ओझा लोग, काम लिया करते है। मैं उन से भूल कर भी सरोकार नहीं रखता। वे बडे खतरनाक सेवक है और कभी कभी अपने ही मालिक से दगा करके उसकी जान ले लेते है।

वे मानवीप्रेत कौन है जिनसे आप काम लेते है?

मैं आप से बता सकता हुं, उनमें से एक मेरा ही भाई है। वह कुछ साल पहले मर चुका है। मगर यह बात याद रखिए, मैं प्रेतों का माध्यम करनेवाला नही हुं। मेरे शरीर में न कोई भूत प्रवेश कर सकता है और न मैं उन्हे अपने ऊपर की प्रकार का प्रभाव ही डालने देता हुं। मेरा भाई मेरे मन पर अपनी इच्छा अंकित कर देता है अथवा मेरे मनोनेत्र के आगे अपने विचारो का चित्र सा खीच देता है, इस प्रकार वह मुझसे वार्तालाप कर सकता है। इसी रिति से कल मैने आप के लिखे प्रश्नों को जान लिया था।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

कुछ समय पहेले......
यह एक अनोखी और शायद कुछ सार्थक सी बात है कि इस विचित्र अन्वेषण में अपना भाग्य परखने की मेरी कोशिश अभी शुरु भी नही हुई कि भाग्य स्वयं ही मुझे खोजते हुए आ गया। अभी तक बम्बई के दर्शनीय स्थानो को देख भी नही पाया हुं। इस नगर के विषय मे मेरी अब तक की समस्त जानकारी एक पोस्ट कार्ड पर लिखी जा सकती है। मेरा समस्त असबाब, केवल एक सन्दुक को छोड कर अभी तक जैसे का तैसा बन्द पडा है। ट्रेन के एक साथी ने मुझे मैजिस्टिक होटल का परिचय दे कर कहा कि यह बम्बई के ऊँचे दर्जे का निवास स्थान है। यहा जब से आया हुं मेरी तमाम कोशिश यही रही है कि इस होटल के पास पडोस वालो से अच्छी तरह परिचित हो जाऊ। इसी यत्न मे मैने एक अदभुत खोज की है कि होटल के साथियो मे एक व्यक्ति ऐसा है जो जादूगर, असाधारण तांत्रिक अथवा अपूर्व मायावी है।
स्मरण रहे कि यह व्यक्ति उन ऐन्द्रजालिकों की कोटि का नही है जो भ्रमित दर्शको की आँखो मे धूल झोक कर, उन्हे चकमा दे कर अपना और अपने प्रदर्शन का प्रबन्ध करने वाले थियेटर के स्वामियो का उल्लू सीधा कर लेते है। वह कोई ऐसा चालबाज नही था जो बाजारो मे गुठली बो कर तुरन्त ही पेड का उगना और उसमे आम का फलना दिखाते फिरते है। नही, वह तो मध्यकालीन तांत्रिको की श्रेणी का था। वह नित्य ही उन मायावी जीवों से काम लेता रहता है जो साधारण मनुष्यों के लिए अदश्य, पर उसकी नजरों के सामने उसका हुक्म तामील करने के लिए दौडते रहेतै है। कम से कम लोगो मे ऐसी ही प्रतीति उसने अपने विषय में पैदा कर रक्खी है। होटल के कर्मचारी सहमी हुई आँखों से उसकी ओर देखते और साँस रोककर उसके विषय में चर्चा करते है। जब कभी वह पास से गुजरता तो होटल के और मेहमान भी आप ही आप बातचीत का ताँता तोड कर घबराई हुई प्रश्न-सूचक दष्टि से उसकी ओर ताका करते है। वह उनसे बात भी नही करता और प्रापः अकेले में ही भोजन करना पसन्द करता है।
जब हम देखते है कि पहिनाव से वह न तो यूरोपीय जान पडता है और न हिन्दुस्तानी, तब हमारा कुतूहल और आश्चर्य और भी बढ जाता है। वह नील नदी वाले मिस्र देश से आया हुआ एक यात्री है, जो वास्तव में तांत्रिक है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

महमूद बे की गैबी ताकतों की प्रशंसा मेरे सुनने में आयी, पर उसके रुप-रंग से तो मुझे उसका गुमान भी नही होता है। मैं समझता था कि उसका शरीर दुबला पतला और चेहरा गम्भीर होगा, पर मैने देखा कि वह सौम्य, हस-मुख और गठीले बदन का है। चाल उसकी कर्मशील व्यक्ति की तरह तेज है। सफेद और लंबे चोगे के बदले वह आधुनिक ढंग की चुस्त सुथरी पोशाक पहने, पेरिस के होटलों में शाम के समय धूमते हुए पाये जाने वाले किसी छैले-छबीले फरांसीसी युवक सा दिखाई पडता है।
इसी विषय का ध्यान करते करते सारा दिन कट गया। दूसरे दिन इस निश्चर्य के साथ उठा कि महमूद बे से फौरन मुलाकात करनी चाहिए। पत्रकारों की भाषा मे मेरा निश्चय इन शब्दो में प्रकट किया जायगा मै उसके रहस्य की गुल्थी सुलझाऊँगा।
अपने परिचय-पत्र की पीठ पर मैने उससे भेंट करने के अपने ध्येय को लिखा और उसके दाहिने कोने मे छोटे छोटे अक्षरों में एक संकेत चिह्न लिख दिया जिससे वह समझ जाय कि मैं उसकी मायाविनी विद्या की परम्परा से एकदम अपरिचित नही हुं। मुझे आशा थी कि भेट करने की अनुमति आसानी से मिल जायगी। मैने यह पत्र, एक रुपये के साथ, होटल के चतुर नौकर के हाथ में रख दिया और उसे तांत्रिक उर्फ जादूगर के कमरे में भैज दिया।
पाँच मिनिट के बाद उत्तर मिला कि महमूद बे मुझसे फौरन भेंट करेंगे, वह नाश्ता करने जा रहे है और उनका अनुरोध है कि मैं भी नाश्ते मे उनका साथ दूं।
इस प्रथम सफलता से मेरी हिम्मत बढ गई और मैं उस नौकर के बतलाए रास्ते पर सीढियाँ चढ कर ऊपर पहुँचा। देखा कि महमूद बे अपने कमरे मे एक मेज के सामने बैठे है जिस पर चाय, रोटी व मुरब्बा रक्खा हुआ है। वह मिस्र-वासी मेरी आवभगत करने तो नही उठा, पर सामने की एक कुरसी दिखाते हुए उसने स्थिर, गूंजते स्वर में कहाः
कृपया इस पर बिराजिए- आप मुझे क्षमा करे, मै कभी किसी से हाथ नही मिलाता।
जादूगर के बदन पर एक खाकी रंग का चोगा और कंधो पर सिंह के केसर के समान भूरे केश लटक रहे थे। माथे पर एक घुंघराली लट झूल रही थी। मुस्कराहट के साथ श्वतदन्त-पंक्ति दिखाते हुए उन्होने पुछाः

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Bahut hi badhiya please aage likhiye


आभार मित्र कथा पसंद करने के लिए। हमारा भारत दे एक अदभूत और अलौकिक देश है। हालाकि आज से समय को देखते हुए बहुत दुःख होता है पर सत्य, सत्य ही होता है। आगे भी आपको योग-तंत्र के बारे में काफि अच्छी ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी देने का यत्न करुगाँ।
।।जय श्री राम।।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मेरे साथ नाश्ता करने की कृपा न करेंगे?
मैने धन्यवाद दिया, फिर यह भी बतला दिया कि होटल भर में उनकी असाधारण ख्याति फैली हुई है, और उनसे मिलने का साहस करने के पहले मैने इस विषय पर बडे ध्यानपूर्वक विचार किया है। वह ठहाका मार कर हँस पडा। हाथ उठा कर उसने लाचारी का संकेत किया, पर मुँह से कुछ कहा नहीं।
थोडी देर चुप रह कर उन्होने कहाः
मैं समझता हुँ आप किसी अखबार के प्रतिनिधि होंगे?......
नहीं, वैसा तो नही, मैं अपने एक जाती मतलब से अदभुत भारत की खोज में घुम रहा हु। कुछ असाधारण और अदभूत विषयों का अध्ययन करके, हो सके तो एक ग्रंथ रचना की सामग्री संग्रह करने का मेरा इरादा है।
तब तो आपको भारत में बहुत दिनों तक घुमना पडेगा?
यह बात तो परिस्थिति पर निर्भर होगी, इस समय तो मेरे सामने समय का कोई बन्धन नही है। यह उत्तर मैने बहुत सकुचाते हुए दिया, क्योंकि मामला उलटा हुआ जा रहा था। मैं गया था उनका भेद खोजने पर महमूद बे तो उलटे मुझ से ही प्रश्न करने लगे। किन्तु उनकी बाद की बातचीत से मुझे धैर्य हुआ।
मैं भी यहाँ लम्बी यात्र करने आया हुं, शायद साल दो साल लगें, उसके बाद सुदुर प्राच्य देशों में जाऊँगा। अगर अल्लाह तालाने चाहा तो सारी दुनियाँ की सैर करता हुआ अपने वतन, मिस्र देश को लौट जाना चाहता हूं।
हम लोगों के नाश्ता कर चुकने पर नौकर ने आकर मेज साफ की। मेरे मन में आया, गहरे पानी में पैठने का यही ठीक मौका है। अतः सीधी तौर पर सवाल किया......
तो क्या, सचमुच आपको अदश्य शक्तियों पर अधिकार है?
शान्ति और मक्मता से उन्होने उत्तर दिया – जी हाँ, स्रर्वशक्तिमान ईश्वर ने मुझे ऐसी शक्तियाँ प्रदान की है।
मुझे बडा सन्देह हुआ। उन्होने अपनी काली कजरारी आँखें मुझ पर जमा दी और सहसा बोल उठेः
मैं समझता हूँ आप उनका प्रत्यक्ष प्रदर्शन देखना चाहते होगे?
वे मेरा आशय ठीक ठीक ताड गये थे। मैने सिर हिलाकर अपनी सम्मति सूचित की।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

बहुत अच्छा, आपके पा पेन्सिल और थोडा कागज होगा न?
झट से मैने अपवी जेब टटोली, नोटबुक से कागज फाड लिया और पेन्सिल भी हाथ मे ली।
खूब... आप उस पर कोई प्रश्न लिख दे।
यह कहते हुए वे एक खिडकी की सामने छोटी सी मेज पर जा बैठे और मेरी ओर पीठ करके नीचे की सडक को देखने लगे। हम दोनों के बीच में कई फुट का अनतर था।
मैने पूछा – कैसा प्रश्न?
उन्होने झट कहा – जो आप चाहे।
मेरे मन मे सहसा कई विचार दौडे, आखिर यह छोटा सा सवाल उस पर लिख दिया – चार साल पहले मैं कहाँ रहा था?
अब उसे चौकोर मोड कर खूब छोटा कर दिजिये। उन्होने कहाः
मैने उनके हुक्म की तामील की, फिर वे मेरी मेज के पा कुरसी खींच कर बैठ गये और मेरी तरफ ध्यानपूर्वक ताकने लगे।
कागज और पेन्सिल को अपने दाहिने हाथ की मुठ्ठी में मजबूती से पकडे रहिए। उन्होने इशारे से कहाः
मैने पूरी ताक से वैसा ही किया। अब मिस्रनिवासी ने आँखे मुँद लीं। वे थोडी देर तक ध्यान-मग्र से दिखाई दिए, फिर पलकें खोल, मेरी और टकटकी बाँधे धीरे से बोले।
आप का सवाल यही है न कि चार साल पहले मैं कहा रहा था?
आपने बिलकुल ठीक कहा मैं अचम्मे में आ कर बोला। यह तो मनोगत भावों को जान लेने का अत्यन्त अदभूत दष्टान्त है।
वे फिर बोले – गौर से देख लिजिए।
उस पर नजर दौडाते ही मै दंग रह गया, क्योकि किसी गैबी हाथ ने पेन्सिल से उस पर शहर का नाम लिख दिया था जहाँ मै चार साल पहले रहा था। यह उत्तर मेरे लिखे हुए प्रश्न के ठीक नीचे अंकित था।
महमूद बै ने विजय-गर्व से मुस्करा कर कहाः जवाब भी उसी में पाईयेगा, मेरा ख्याल है कि यह ही है क्यों?
मैने विस्मित होकर कहाः हाँ। पर उस पर विश्वास कर लेना कठिन मालूम होता था। परखने के विचार  मैने इस प्रयोग को दुहरा देने की उनसे प्रार्थना की। वे तुरन्त समहमत हो कर खिडकी की ओर खिसक गये। मैने कागज पर दुसरा सवाल लिखा। दूरी पर जा कर उन्होने मेरा यह सन्देह भी दूर कर दिया कि पास रह कर वे मेरी लिखावट को पढ लेते है। इसके अतरिक्त मै तो बडी सावधानी के साथ उनकी तरफ देखता रहा और वे खिडकी से नीचे की तरफ झुक कर रास्ते पर का रम्य-दश्य देखते रहे।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मै ने दूसरी काजग को खूब तह किया और उसे पेन्सिल के साथ मुठ्ठी से कस रक्खा। फिर वे मेज के पास लौट आये आँखे बन्द कर उन्होने पुनः गहरा ध्यान लगाया। थोडी देर बाद वे यों बोलेः
आप का दूसरा सवाल यही हे कि दो वर्ष पहले मै ने किस पत्र का सम्पादन किया? उन्होने मेरा प्रश्न अक्षरशः दुहरा दिया था, पर मेरा फिर से यही विचार हुआ कि यह तो केवल मनोगत भावो को पढ लेने की हिकमत है।
दाहिने हाथ का कागज खोलने की जब आज्ञा हुई तो मेने उसे खाल कर मेज पर फैला दिया और मेरे उस सम्पादित पत्र का नाम उस पर भद्दे अक्षरों मे पेन्सिल ही से लिखा पाया। अब मुझे अपनी ही आँखों पर विश्वास जाता रहा।
यह बाजीगर का तमाशा तो नही है।
नही, यह कैसे हो सकता है। कागज और पेन्सिल मेरे ही थे, सवाल भी ऐन वक्त पर सूझे हुए, और महमूद बे हर बार मुझसे कई फुट के अन्तर पर बैठे है, फिर भी तारीफ यह कि यह सारा व्यापार प्रातःकाल के उजाले मे किया गया है।
क्या जादूगर ने मेरे नजर तो नही बाँध दी है। किन्तु ऐसा नही हो सकता। द्रष्टि द्वारा प्रभाव डालने का थोडा बहुत ज्ञान मुझे बी अवश्य है। अपने को प्रभावित करने का प्रयत्न मैं भलीभांति जान सकता हूं और उसे अपने को बचाने का उपाय भी मेरे लिए सुलभ है। अचरज तो इस बात का है कि उस गैबी हाथ की लिखावट आज तक कागज पर जैसी की तैसी बनी हुई है। मेरे विस्मय का अन्त न रहा। मैने उस मिस्रवासी से प्रार्थना की कि व तीसरी बार भी अपना प्रयोग दिखाने का कष्ट उठावें। आखिरी जाँच पर वे राजी हुए। मगर इ बार भी वे पूरी तरह से विजयी हुए।
सत्य को कौन झूठ बता सकता है। मेरा विश्वास है कि वे मेरे मन में घुस कर भावों को जान गये, और किसी गुप्त-मन्त्र के बल से, किसी अदश्य व्यक्ति के द्वारा, उन्होने मेरे हाथ में बंधे हुए कागज पर ऐसे शब्द लिखवाये जिनसे मेरे प्रश्नों के उत्तर बन गये। यह कौन सा विचित्र उपाय है जिससे उन्होने काम लिया है? इस पर ध्यान देने पर मुझे ऐसा अनुभव होने लगा कि संसार में कुछ गुप्त शक्तियाँ जरुर मौजूद है। साधारण बुद्धि के व्यक्तियों की समज में यह बात नही आ सलकती, क्योंकि स्वाभाविक मनस्तल से यह भिन्न और परे जान पडती है। इस विचित्रता और विस्मय-जनक स्थिति का ध्यान करके मैं स्तम्मित हो गया, मेरे ह्दय की गति रुक सी गई।
मुझे मजबूत होकर यह मानना पडा कि यदि अनूकुल परिस्थिति में अपनी अपनी निजी सामग्री के सहारे ऐसी करामाते दिखानेवाले बहुतरे पेशेवर जादूगर है, तो भी ऐसा तो कोई दिखाई नही देता जो इस तरह की परीक्षा मे सफलतापूर्वक प्रयोग कर सकता हो।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

क्या आप अपने विधान को साफ साफ समझाने का कष्ट उठावेगे? मैने डरते डरते उनसे प्रश्न किया, क्योकि मै जानता था कि उनसे उनके रह्य को जान लेने की इच्छा करना आकाशपुष्प को पाने के समान दुराशा मात्र है।
हाथो को झुलाते हुए लाचारी सूचित करते हुए उन्होने कहाः
हजारो रुपये देने का वादा करके कितने ही लोग यह कोशिश करते आये है कि मै अपना रहस्य उन पर खोल दूं। लेकिन आज तक मै सहमत नही हो सका।
मैने साहस करके कहाः
आप तो यह समझते है कि मै इन गैबी-ताकतो की बातो से एकदम अनजान नही हूं। जी हाँ, यह तो सच है। अगर मै कभी योरप आया, और उसकी बहुत सम्भावना है तो आप कई बातो में मेरी मदद कर सकते है। मै वचन देता हु कि उ,स वक्त मै आप को इस विद्या का इतना ज्ञान अवश्य करा दूँगा कि अगर आप चाहे तो खुद ही इस प्रकार के प्रदर्शन कर सके।
यह विद्या कितने दिन में आ जायगी?
यह तो सब के लिए एक सा नही होगा। अगर आपने महेनत के साथ अपना पूरा समय इस मे लगाया तो आप तीन महीनों में मेरी पद्धति अच्छी तरह सीख सकेंगे। पर बाद में भी कई वर्ष तक अभ्यास जारी रखना होगा।
मैने सानुरोध कहा – क्या आप अपने रहस्य के मूलमंत्र को गोप्य रखते हुए भी अपने करतबों के सम्बन्ध में कुछ साधारण सिद्दान्तों का स्पष्टीकरण न करेंगें?
महमूद बै मेरे प्रश्न पर थोडी देर विचार करते रहे, फिर धीरे से बोलेः
अवश्य, आपके लिए इतना करने को प्रस्तुत हूं।
मैने अपनी जेब से शीध्र-लेखन की नोट बुक और पेन्सिल निकाली और लिखने के लिए तैयार हुआ। पर उन्होने मुस्कराते हउ इस पर आपत्ति की।
जी, आज नही, माफ किजिए आज फुरसत नही। कल सुबह 11 बजे आ चाईए तो हमलोग अपनी बातचीत फिर प्रारंभ करेंगे।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

नियत समय पर मैं पुनः महमूद बै के कमरे में जाकर बैठ गया। उन्होने मिस्र की बनी एक सिगरेट का डब्बा मेज के ऊपर से मेरी तरफ बढाया। मैने उसमें से एक निकाल ली। सलाई जा कर मेरे ओर बढाते हुए उन्होन कहाः
ये सिगरेट मेरे देश में बनी है, बहुत अच्छी है।
हम दोनों कुरसियों पर बैठ गये और बातचीत प्रारंभ करने के पूर्व सिगरेट का आनन्द लेने लगे। धुआँ मीठा और सुगन्धित था। वास्तव में वे सिगरेट उत्तम थी। महमूद बै ने सरल स्वभाव से हंस र कहाः
अब तो मुझे अपने सिद्दान्तो का रहस्य प्रकट करना ही होगा। क्यो न?
आप लोग इन बातो को कोरा सिद्धान्त भले ही माने पर मेरे लिए तो यह प्रत्यक्ष सत्य है।
फिर सिलसिला तोड कर वह बोलने लगेः
शायद यह सुन कर आप को आश्चर्य होगा कि मैं कृषिविज्ञान का विशेयज्ञ हूँ और इस विषय की बडी उपाधियाँ पा चुका हुं।
मै जल्दी जल्दी इन बातो को लिखने लगा। वे फिर कहने लगेः
हाँ, यह तो ठीक है, मैं जानता हुँ कि यह मेरा कृषि विषयक वैज्ञानिक अद्ययन मेरी इस मायाविनी विद्या की अभिरुचि से बिलकुल मेल नही खाता।
मैने उनकी तरफ सिर उठाया तो देखा कि उनके ओठ मुस्करा रहे है। वह भी मेरी और ध्यानपूर्वक देखने लगे। मैने सोचा, इस व्यक्ति की कहानी बडी अच्छी मालूम होती है।
आप तो पत्रकार है, मुमकिन है यही जानना चाहते होगे कि मै तांत्रिक कैसे बना? क्यो न?
मैने उतावली के साथ कहा जी हाँ।
बहुत अच्छा। यदि मेरा जन्म मिस्र के समुद्रतट से दूरवर्ती प्रदेश में हुआ है परंतु मेरा पालन पोषण कैरो नगर मे हुआ है। आप बस यही समजिए कि मै बिलकुल साधारण बालक था, वैसी ही अभिरुचियाँ रखता था जो स्कूल के लडके रक्खा करते है। खेती-बारी का पेशा अपनाने की मेरी उत्कट अभिलाषा थी, इसिलिए सरकारी कृषि-विद्यालय मे मै भर्ती हुआ और मैने बडी महेनत तथा उत्साह के साथ अपना अध्ययन जारी रक्खा।
एक दिन मेरे निवासस्थान पर एक बूढा आदमी आया और उसने उसी मकान में एक कमरा किराये पर लिया। वह यहुदी था। उस की भौंहे बडी घनी, दाढी भूरी और ल्मबी थी। उसका चेहरा हमेशा तिवर्र और गम्भीर रहा करता था। वह पुराने ढंग के कपडे पहनता था और ऐसा जान पडता था मानों किसी पिछली शताब्दी का व्यक्ति हो। वह लोगों से इतना खिंचा हुआ रहता था कि मकान के दूसरे रहनेवाले सभी उस से दूर रहा करते थे। ताज्जुब की बात तो यह है कि इस बूढे की अलग रहने की प्रवृत्ति ने मुझ पर विपरीत असर डाला। उसने मुझ में अपने प्रति उत्सुकता और दिलचस्पी बढा दी। छोटा होने के कारण मुझ में नाममत्र को भी संकोच न था। आत्मव्यंजकता काफी मात्रा में थी, और बहुत आग्रह के साथ मैने उस से जान-पहचान बढाने की कोशिश की। पहले तो उसने भिडकियाँ दे कर मेरे उत्साह पर पानी फेर दिया। उसे बातचीत में लगाने के मेरे निरंतर प्रयत्नों का फय यह हुआ कि उसका मन पिघल गया। उसने अपना दरवाजा खोल कर मुझे अंदर आने दिया और अपने जीवन के रहस्य को समझने का अवसर दिया।  इस प्रकार मैने जाना कि वह अपना अधिकांश समय गैबी-इल्म हासिल करने और ऐसे कृत्यों के साधन में व्यय कर रहा है जो साधारण मनुष्य की शक्ति के परे है। सारांश यह कि उस ने मुझ पर स्पष्ट रुप से यह प्रकट कर दिया कि इस गैबी-इल्म की खोज का काम करता रहता है। जरा सोचिये अब तक तो मेरा जीवन साधारण युवको के समान विद्याध्यन तथा खेल-कूद के से मार्ग पर चल रहा था, किन्तु अब सर्वथा भिन्न परिस्थितिसे मेरी मुठभेड हो गई। आश्चर्य की बात यह है कि यह नई परिस्थिति मुझे अत्यन्त रोचक जान पडी। खूब भा गयी। गैबी बातो के विचार से मुझे तनिक भी भय नही हुआ, जैसा कि अन्य साधारण बालकों को निस्सन्देह होता है। वास्तव में इससे मै प्रफुल्लित हो गया क्योकि मैने इस हुनर के द्वारा बडे बडे साहसी कार्य कर दिखाने की सम्भावना देखी। इस विद्या का थोडा बहुत ज्ञान मुझे भी करा देने के लिए मैने उस वृद्ध यहुदी से मिन्नते की और उसने मेरी प्रार्थना स्वाकीर भी की। इस तरह मै नूतन अभिरुचि और मित्रो के घेरे में लाया गया। य यहुदी मुझे अपने साथ कैरो की इस मंडली मे अकसर ले जाता था जहाँ जादू, प्रेत-विद्या, द्व्यज्ञान और गुप्त-शक्ति का क्रियात्मक अनुसंधान होता रहता था। इस मंडली मे अकसर उस यहुदी के व्याख्यान होते थे। समाज के सम्मानित व्य्कित, विद्वानों, सरकारी अफसर और अन्य भद्र पुरुष इस में शरीफ होते थे।
यदि मै अभी युवावस्था को पहुँचा ही था, तो भी मंडली की हर एक बैठक में मुझे उस वृद्ध के साथ हाजिर रहने की अनुमित मिल गई। हर बार मैं बडी ही उत्सुकता के साथ व्याख्यान सुनता, मेरे चारों ओर जो सम्भाषण होता उसका एक एक अक्षर मेरे कानों मे प्रेवश करता। बार बार होनेवाले प्रयोगो को मेरी आँखे तीव्र उत्कंठा के साथ परखती रहती। इस से मेरे कृषिशास्त्र के अध्ययन मे बाधा तो अवश्य पहुँची पर यह अनिवार्य था। इस मायावी विद्या के प्रयोगो के लिए अधिक समय देना जरुरी था। परन्तु कृषिशास्त्र मे मेरी स्वाभाविक प्रवीणता होने के कारण किसी तरह बिना विशेष कष्ट उठाये मैने कृषिविज्ञान की उपाधि की परीज्ञा पास कर ली।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मैने उस यहुदी की दी हुई समस्त प्राचीन पोथियाँ पढ डाली और जादू के उन सब साधनो व प्रक्रिया का अच्छा अभ्यास कर लिया, जो उसने सिखाई थी। इसमें मैने शीध्र ही ऐसी उन्नति की कि मैं ऐसी नई बातों की खोज भी करने लगा जिनको यहुदी स्यमं नहीं जानता था। होते होते मैं इस विद्या का विशेषज्ञ समझा जाने लगा। कैरो की सोसायटी में मैंने इस विषय पर कई व्याख्यान दिए और प्रत्यक्ष प्रयोग भी कर दिखाए। इस का परिणाम यह हुआ कि उस सोसायटी के सदस्यों ने मुझे अपना अध्यक्ष बना लिया। 12 वर्ष तक मैं उस सोसायटी बना रहा। बाद को उससे इस्तीफा देकर मैं अलग हुआ, क्योंकि मिस्र देश के बाहर कुछ अन्य देशों की यात्रा करने की, और साथ ही धन कमाने की भी, मेरी इच्छा हुई।
महमूद बै इतना कह कर रुक गये, और अपनी सावधानी  चित्रित अँगलियों से जिन पर मेरा ध्यान गये बिना न रहा उन्होने सिगरेट की राख गिरा दी।
मैने कहा – धन कमाना तो टेढी खीर है।
उन्होने हँसते हुए कहाः
मेरे लिए तो आसान ही है। थोडे  असाधारण धनवान व्यक्ति ही तो मुझे चाहिए जो मेरी गैबी ताकतों से फायदा उठाना चाहते हों। इस समय भी दो-चार धनाढ्य पारसी और हिन्दू व्यक्तियों से मेरी जान पहचान हो गई है। अपने व्यापार के मामलों और दिक्कतों के सम्बन्ध में मेरी सलाह लेने व यहाँ चले आते है। जो बात उन्हें धोखे में डाल दे उससे वे बचना चाहते, अथवा ऐसी बात का पता लगाना चाहते है जिसकी खोज इस रहस्यमय विद्या के ज्ञान के बिना पाना असम्भव है। मैं उन लोगों से सहज ही में काफी ऊंची फीस लेता हूं, 100 रु. से कम तो मैं लेता ही नहीं। स्पष्ट बात तो यह है कि मैं बहुत सा धन संचित करना चाहता हुँ। बाद को इन बातों  अलग होकर अपने मिस्र देश के किसी अन्तर्माग में जा बसूँगा। एक विशाल नारंगी का बारा खरीद कर फिर से खेती बारी को अपनाउँगा।
आप सीधे मिस्र से यहाँ आये है?
जी नही, कैरो छोडने पर मैने सिरिया और पैलेस्टाईन मे कुछ समय बिताया। सिरिया के पुलिस अफसरों ने जब मेरी ताकतो की बात सुनी तो वे मुझ से अकसर मदद माँगने के लिए आने लगे। जब कभी किसी जुर्म का पता लगाने मे वे हैरान होते और हार कर थक जाते तो अन्त में मेरी शरण लेते। प्राय हर एक मामले मे मुझे अपराधी का राज बताने में सफलता मिली।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

यह आप से कैसे हो सका?
मेरी वशवर्ती प्रेतामाएं मेरी आँखो के सामने जुर्म का यथार्थ द्श्य खडा कर देती थी और में उसका सच्चा रहस्य जान जाता था।
महमुद एक क्षण तक अपनी स्मृति को बटोरते हुए सोचने लगे और में शान्ति से उनकी आगे की बातो की प्रतीक्षा करने लगा।
हा, मैं समजता हुं आप मुझे एक प्रकार का जिन्नी अर्थात प्रेत-विद्या विशारद कह सकते है क्योकि मैं सचमुच प्रेतो से काम लिया करता हुं। लेकिन, मैं वास्तविक अर्थ में वह भी हू जिसे आप लोग जादूगर कहते है। इन्द्रजालिक नही, और दूसरो के गुप्त भावो को पढने वाला भी हु। बर, इससे और ऊँचा होने का मै दावा नही करता।
वह जो कुछ होने का दावा करते है वही मुझे आश्चर्य-चकित कर देने के लिए पर्याप्त है।
मैने उनसे पुछा – कृपा करके अपने उन गैबी-ताबेदारों की बाबत कुच समजा दिजिए।
भूतों के बारे में?  
अच्छा, जितना अधिकार आज मैं उन पर कर रहा हूँ वह मुझे तीन वर्ष की कठोर साधना के बाद प्राप्त हो सका है। इस स्थूल संसार से परे जो दूसरी दुनिया है उसमें अच्छे तथा बुरे सभी प्रकार के भूत-प्रेत निवास करते है। में सदा अच्छे प्रेतों से ही काम लेने का यत्न करता हुं। उनमें से कुछ वे है जो इस संसार से मर कर वहाँ पहुँचते है। परन्तु मेरे अधिकतर ताबेदार तो जिन्न है जो प्रेत लोक के आदि निवासी है और जिन्हे कभी मनुष्य का शरीर नहीं मिला है। उनमें से कुछ तो जानवरों के समान बुद्धिहीन है और कुछ मनुष्यों के समान बुद्धिमान। कुछ जिन्न दुष्ट स्वभाव के भी होते है -  जिन्न शब्द मिस्र देश  का है इसका अंग्रेजी भाषा का पर्यायवाची शब्द मुझे नहीं मालूम है। इस दुष्ट जिन्नों से निम्न कोटि के इन्द्रजालिक, खास कर अफ्रीका के टोना करनेवाले ओझा लोग, काम लिया करते है। मैं उन से भूल कर भी सरोकार नहीं रखता। वे बडे खतरनाक सेवक है और कभी कभी अपने ही मालिक से दगा करके उसकी जान ले लेते है।
वे मानवीप्रेत कौन है जिनसे आप काम लेते है?
मैं आप से बता सकता हुं, उनमें से एक मेरा ही भाई है। वह कुछ साल पहले मर चुका है। मगर यह बात याद रखिए, मैं प्रेतों का माध्यम करनेवाला नही हुं। मेरे शरीर में न कोई भूत प्रवेश कर सकता है और न मैं उन्हे अपने ऊपर की प्रकार का प्रभाव ही डालने देता हुं। मेरा भाई मेरे मन पर अपनी इच्छा अंकित कर देता है अथवा मेरे मनोनेत्र के आगे अपने विचारो का चित्र सा खीच देता है, इस प्रकार वह मुझसे वार्तालाप कर सकता है। इसी रिति से कल मैने आप के लिखे प्रश्नों को जान लिया था।
और आपके आज्ञाकारी जिन्न?
उनमे से लगभग 30 मेरे वशवर्ती है। उन्हे काबू में लाने के बाद मुझे उनको आज्ञापालन का क्रम सिखाना पडा, ठीक उसी तरह जैसे बच्चों को नाचना सिखाया जाता है। उनमें से हर एक का नाम जान लेना मेरे लिए जरुरी है, नही तो न वे बुलाई जा सकते है और न उनसे कोई काम ही लिया जा सकता है। इनमे से कुछ के नाम तो मैने उन पुरानी पोथियो से जान लिये जो उस यहुदी ने दी थी।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

महमूद बै ने सिगरेट की डिबिया फिर से मेरी तरफ खिसका दी और फिर कहने लगेः
मैने प्रत्येक प्रेत को भिन्न भिन्न काम सोंपे है और उन्हे भिन्न भिन्न कार्य करने की शिक्षा दी है। कल आप के कागज पर जिस जिन्न ने पेन्सिल से जवाब लिख दिया था, उससे आप का सवाल जानने के काम में मै कोई मदद नही पा सकता था।
आप उन भूतो के सम्पर्क मे कैसे आते है?
एकाग्रचित होकर उनका ध्यान करने से मै उन्हे बहुत ही जल्द अपने पास बुला ले सकता हुँ। पर साधारणतः जिस जिन्न से मुझे काम लेना होता है उसका नाम अरबी मे लिख देता हूं, उसी क्षण वह मेरे पास दौडा आवेगा।
मिस्र निवासी ने अपनी घडी पर नजर डाली, फिर उठ कर बोलाः
मेरे प्रिय मित्र, अफसोस है कि मैं अब अपने उपायों का इससे अधिक स्पष्टीकरण नहीं कर सकता। आप समझ ही गये होंगे कि मुझे इस विषय को क्यों गुप्त रखना चाहिए। अगर अल्लाह की मर्जीं हुई तो हम किसी दूसरे दिन मिलेंगे। आदाब अर्ज।
सिर झुकाते समय जब वह मुस्करा दिया उसके सफेद दांत चमक उठे। हमारी मुलाकात समाप्त हुई। मै फिर अपने कमरे में आ गया।
काफी रात बीत जाने पर मैं बिस्तर पर गया लेकिन किसी तरह नींद नही आई। पर एक आनंद थे मन में कि उस योगी ने कही हुई बात सच होने वाली है की मुजे कई उच्च कोटी के योगीओ से मुलाकात मिलेगे जिसके शुरुआत मेरे हिसाब से काफि अच्छी रही थी। हवा मे कई प्राणद शक्ति नजर ही नही आती थी। गरमी असह्य हो गई थी। छत से लटकने वाला बिजली का पंखा जोर से चल रहा था पर उससे मुझे काफी आराम नही मिल रहा था, इतना आराम कि मेरी आँखें बन्द हो जायँ। मुझे इतनी गरमी का कभी अनुभव नहीं था। इस कारण मेरा दम घुटने लगा। साँस लेना भी मेरे लिए कठिन मालूम हो रहा था। मेरे अभागे बदन से पसीने की धार छुट रही थी। मेरा पायजामा उस पसीने के कारण तर हो गया। मेरा दिमाग बेचैन था। नींद न आने का भयानक रोग आज की रात मुझे अपना शिकार बनाने लगा और मेरे भाग्य में यही वदा था कि भारत के मेरे सफर के आखिरी दिन तक इससे मेरा पिंड न छुटने वाला है। अपने को देश प्रांतो की आबोहवा के अनुकूल बना लेने का सौदा मेरे लिए बहुत महंगा पडा है। ऐसा होना भी अवश्यम्भावी था।
कफन के समान मेरे बिस्तर को एक सफेद मसहरी घेरे हुए थी। बरामदे की ओर दीवार मे एक लम्बी खिडकी थी। उसके द्वारा चाँदनी का प्रवाह भीतर उमडा आ रहा था और उसकी उदास छाया भीतरी छत पर पड रही थी।
मै लेटे लेटे महमूद बै के साथ अपनी सुबह की बात-चीत और पिछले दिन के असाधारण प्रदर्शनो के बारे मे मनन करने लगा। उन्होने उन सारी बातों को एक ढंग से समझा दिया था पर उस बयान के अतिरिक्त उनके सम्बन्ध मे और कोई मर्म की बात मै जान नही सका। वे जिन 30-35 गैबी खिदमतोगारो का जिक्र करते है यदि सच ही उनकी हस्ती हो, तो निश्चय ही हम आज दिन भी उस मध्यकालीन दुनियाँ में रहनेवालो से भिन्न नही है जब कि यूरोप के हर शहर मे जादू-टोना करनेवाले रहा करते थे।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

इस समस्या को हल करने की मै जितनी कोशिश कर रहा था उतना ही चकित मुझे रह जाना पडता था।
पेन्सिल और कागज, दोनो को एक साथ ही हाथ में लेने के लिए महमूद बै ने मुझसे क्यो कहा था? उनके बताये जिन्न क्या पेन्सिल के किसी अंश के द्वारा गैबी ढंग से जवाब लिख देते थे?
मै इसी प्रकार की कुछ अन्य बातो के लिए अपनी स्मृति को टटोलने लगा। वेनिस निवासी प्रसिद्ध पर्यटक मार्को पोलो ने भी कुछ इसी प्रकार की बातों का अपने यात्रा वृतान्त मे उल्लेख किया है। उन्होने लिखा है कि चीन, तातार और तिब्बत मे उनकी कुछ जादुगरो से भेट हुई थी। वे भी पेन्सिल छुए बिना ही उससे कागज पर लिख कर दिखा सकते थे। इस अजीब जादूगरों ने उनको बताया था कि तंत्र-मंत्र और झाड-फुक की विद्या उन लोगों में कई सादियो से चली आ रही थी।
मुझे एक और व्यक्ति की भी याद आ रही है। रुस की विचित्र महिला हेलीना पेट्राला ब्लावटस्की ने, जिन्होने थियोसाफिकल सोसईटी की नींव डाली, 50 वर्ष पूर्व कुछ इसी ढंग की करामातें दिखाई थी। उनकी इच्छा-शक्ति द्वारा उनके कुछ खास चेलों को लम्बे चौडे संदेश भी मिला करते थे। उन्होने कुछ दार्शनिक प्रश्न पुछे,  और उन प्रश्नों का उत्तर ठीक उसी पत्र पर किसी गैबी ढंग से लिखा मिलता था जिस पर वे प्रश्न लिखे होते थे। यह भी एक ध्यान देने योग्य बात है कि मार्को पोलो ने जिन प्रदेशो का इस सम्बन्ध में उल्लेख किया है उन्हीं तातार और तिब्बत के प्रान्तों  ब्लावटस्की ने भी अपना परिचय बतलाया है। परंतु महमूद बै के समान किन्ही गैबी जिन्नों को अपने कब्जे में रखने का द्वा उन्होने पे नही किया है। उनका कहना था कि लिखने का काम उनके तिब्बत के महात्मागण ही किया करते थे। ब्लावटस्की कहा करती थी कि ये महात्मा इसी संसार में हाड-मांस का शरीर धारण किये हुए है और अदश्य रुप से उनके समाज के सदस्यों को प्रेरणा देते है। जो हो, ब्लावटस्की के महात्मागण महमूद बै के जिन्नों की अपेज्ञा अधिक सिद्ध हस्त थे क्योंकि वे तिब्बत से ही सैकडों मील की दूरी पर भी इस अदभुत करामात को कर सकते थे। जनसाधारण ने ब्लावटस्की के कथनों की सत्यता के सम्बन्ध में बडा सन्देह प्रकट किया था कि तिब्बत मे इस प्रकार के महात्मा वास्तव मै है या नहीं। किन्तु इन सब झमेलो से मुझे कोई मतलब नहीं है। उक्त महिला को स्वर्ग सिधारे कितने ही वर्ष बीत गये। मै तो अपने अनुभव की बात जानता हुं। अपनी आँखों देकी बात मुझे याद है। मै उसका मर्म भले ही न समझ सकू परंतु महमूद बै की करामात धोखे की ढट्टी नही है। 
बेशक महमूद बै बीसवी सदी के एक अदभूत जादूगर है। भारत भ्रमण शुरुआत करते ही इस अजीब तांत्रिक से मेरी यह भेट भविष्य मे मेरे सामने घटनेवाली और भी अनेक अदभूत बातों की मानो सूचना दे रही थी। इस प्रकार मैने अपने भारत भ्रमण सम्बन्धी अनुभवो का श्रीगणेश किया और मेरी डायरी के कोरे पन्ने मेरे इस नवीन अनुभव की गाथा से रंग गये।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

बेशक महमूद बै बीसवी सदी के एक अदभूत जादूगर है। भारत भ्रमण शुरुआत करते ही इस अजीब तांत्रिक से मेरी यह भेट भविष्य मे मेरे सामने घटनेवाली और भी अनेक अदभूत बातों की मानो सूचना दे रही थी। इस प्रकार मैने अपने भारत भ्रमण सम्बन्धी अनुभवो का श्रीगणेश किया और मेरी डायरी के कोरे पन्ने मेरे इस नवीन अनुभव की गाथा से रंग गये।

----------


## hindi9

Jinn aur jinno ke baare mein aur likhiye

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Jinn aur jinno ke baare mein aur likhiye


।।जय श्री राम।।
नही मित्र मैं जिन्नातों के बारे में खास कुछ नही जानता। यह सब तो पढी-सुने बाते है बस सिर्फ जो में यहा पर रखता हुं। हाँ जिन्होने यह लिखा है उसके बारे में मैं विश्वास करता हुं। देखे प्रेत और जिन्न तो सिर्फ हमारी दिये हुए नाम मात्र है। पुरे विश्वब्रह्मांड में सिर्फ एक ही तत्व हर जगह पर है वेदांत के जरीये से। और वह तत्व है आत्मा। और उस आत्मा की अभिव्यक्ति ही अलग-अलग साथ साथ शक्ति भी अलग है। तो उस विभिन्नता और गुण के कारण हमने सब के नाम रख्खे है जैसे मनुष्य, देवता, यक्ष, किन्नर, प्रेत, जिन्न, योगी, संत यादि। आत्मा का न कोई गुण होता है न नाम। पर जब वह किसी विशेषता को ग्रहण करता है तब उस विशेषता के अनुसार उसकी उपाधि हो जाती है। बैसक यह विशेषताओं के कारण सब अलग अलग दिखते है और हमे उनके प्रति ऐसी भावनायें तथा मान भी रखना चाहिए। मेरा तो यही विचार है अन्य मित्र असके बारे में कुछ लिखना चाहे तो मुजे भी अच्छा लगेगा।

----------


## prem_sagar

> ।।जय श्री राम।।
> नही मित्र मैं जिन्नातों के बारे में खास कुछ नही जानता। यह सब तो पढी-सुने बाते है बस सिर्फ जो में यहा पर रखता हुं। हाँ जिन्होने यह लिखा है उसके बारे में मैं विश्वास करता हुं। देखे प्रेत और जिन्न तो सिर्फ हमारी दिये हुए नाम मात्र है। पुरे विश्वब्रह्मांड में सिर्फ एक ही तत्व हर जगह पर है वेदांत के जरीये से। और वह तत्व है आत्मा। और उस आत्मा की अभिव्यक्ति ही अलग-अलग साथ साथ शक्ति भी अलग है। तो उस विभिन्नता और गुण के कारण हमने सब के नाम रख्खे है जैसे मनुष्य, देवता, यक्ष, किन्नर, प्रेत, जिन्न, योगी, संत यादि। आत्मा का न कोई गुण होता है न नाम। पर जब वह किसी विशेषता को ग्रहण करता है तब उस विशेषता के अनुसार उसकी उपाधि हो जाती है। बैसक यह विशेषताओं के कारण सब अलग अलग दिखते है और हमे उनके प्रति ऐसी भावनायें तथा मान भी रखना चाहिए। मेरा तो यही विचार है अन्य मित्र असके बारे में कुछ लिखना चाहे तो मुजे भी अच्छा लगेगा।


*प्रिय मित्र , जहा तक में समझाता  हु ,,,, , ये अखिल ब्रह्माण्ड उर्जा एवं पदार्थ के विभिन्न रूपों का एक अद्भुत समुच्चय है ! पदार्थ के मुख्यतः तीन रूप है , सामान्य पदार्थ ,,,( जिसे हम देख सकते है ), प्रति पदार्थ ,,,, जो पदार्थ के संतुलन के लिए ब्रह्माण्ड खुद सृजित करता है , एवं स्याह पदार्थ ,,,,, जो ब्रह्माण्ड के सृजन का मूल अंग है  और जो ब्रह्माण्ड के अनंत शुन्य का निर्माण करता है ! , विज्ञान की भाषा में इन्हें मैटर , एंटी मैटर , एवं डार्क मैटर कहते है !* 
*ऊर्जा के प्रकार असंकह्य है ,,,,,, और उर्जा एवं पदार्थ का आपस में रूपांतरण एवं परिगमन ही ब्रह्माण्ड को व्यवस्थित एवं संगठित रूप से संचालित करता है ! आत्मा इसी ऊर्जा का सर्व परिष्कृत एवं अतिसंगठित रूप है परन्तु इसका परिमाड सदा अलग अलग होता रहता है ! इस व्यवस्थित उर्जा के भिन्न परिमाड में  अलग अलग पदार्थो के संतृप्त संलयन से योनियों का निर्माण होता है ! ,, चाहे वो तामसिक हो ,,, सात्विक हो ,मानव हो , पशु हो,,,, कीड़े हो मकोड़े हो ,,,  देव हो ,, राक्षस हो यक्ष तो ,, गन्धर्व हो ,,नाग हो ,  प्रेत हो , जिन हो , खबीस हो या ,, अन्य करोडो योनियों के प्राणी !* 
*प्राण एवं  पदार्थ यौगिको का यह अद्भुत  संलयन एक अत्यंत गूढ़ इश रचित क्रियाविधी द्वारा संचालित होती है !* 
*इस अत्यंत वृस्तित  विषय पर सछेप में अपनी बात कहना ,एवं  समझाना  बहुत मुश्किल है !*

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> *प्रिय मित्र , जहा तक में समझाता  हु ,,,, , ये अखिल ब्रह्माण्ड उर्जा एवं पदार्थ के विभिन्न रूपों का एक अद्भुत समुच्चय है ! पदार्थ के मुख्यतः तीन रूप है , सामान्य पदार्थ ,,,( जिसे हम देख सकते है ), प्रति पदार्थ ,,,, जो पदार्थ के संतुलन के लिए ब्रह्माण्ड खुद सृजित करता है , एवं स्याह पदार्थ ,,,,, जो ब्रह्माण्ड के सृजन का मूल अंग है  और जो ब्रह्माण्ड के अनंत शुन्य का निर्माण करता है ! , विज्ञान की भाषा में इन्हें मैटर , एंटी मैटर , एवं डार्क मैटर कहते है !* 
> *ऊर्जा के प्रकार असंकह्य है ,,,,,, और उर्जा एवं पदार्थ का आपस में रूपांतरण एवं परिगमन ही ब्रह्माण्ड को व्यवस्थित एवं संगठित रूप से संचालित करता है ! आत्मा इसी ऊर्जा का सर्व परिष्कृत एवं अतिसंगठित रूप है परन्तु इसका परिमाड सदा अलग अलग होता रहता है ! इस व्यवस्थित उर्जा के भिन्न परिमाड में  अलग अलग पदार्थो के संतृप्त संलयन से योनियों का निर्माण होता है ! ,, चाहे वो तामसिक हो ,,, सात्विक हो ,मानव हो , पशु हो,,,, कीड़े हो मकोड़े हो ,,,  देव हो ,, राक्षस हो यक्ष तो ,, गन्धर्व हो ,,नाग हो ,  प्रेत हो , जिन हो , खबीस हो या ,, अन्य करोडो योनियों के प्राणी !* 
> *प्राण एवं  पदार्थ यौगिको का यह अद्भुत  संलयन एक अत्यंत गूढ़ इश रचित क्रियाविधी द्वारा संचालित होती है !* 
> *इस अत्यंत वृस्तित  विषय पर सछेप में अपनी बात कहना ,एवं  समझाना  बहुत मुश्किल है !*


सादर प्रणाम मित्र,
सब से पहले तो आपके धन्यवाद देना चाहता हु मेरे इस विषय पर आपका अति महत्वपूर्ण एवं सटीक उत्तर देने के लिए। आपका प्रतिउत्तर बहुत ही पसंद आया है मुझे। आपकी लेखन शैली और विवेक ने मुझे काफी प्रभावित किया है। यहा पर लोक भूत-प्रेत, तंत्र-मंत्र के विषय में पढने कोही आते है। लेख पढकर कहते है बहुत अच्छा, आगे लिखए, यह वाकेय मुजे यहा पर लेख रखने के लिए प्रेरित करता है जो लेख मैने अन्यों कि माहिती के होते है। आपका उत्तर विज्ञानीक और साथ साथ आध्यात्मिक तथ्य को प्रमाणिक करता हुआ, आपके उच्च मानसिकता स्तर का प्रमाण देता है। आपसे यह छोडीसी बातचीत से मुजे एक अच्छा मित्र मिलने की आशा बंधी है जो मेरे ज्ञानपिपाशु मन के लिए काफि फायदेमंद होगी।


यहा पर का आपके द्वारा दिया गया तंत्र कि अलौकिक दुनिया, मेरा यात्र वृतांत कबसे पढना चाहता हुं समय के अभाव में दो-तीन बार पढना शुरु करके छोड दिया है, तो आपके यह विचार देखकर तो अब अवश्य मुझे पढनेके लिए प्रेरित करेगा। मेरे लिए एक उलजन है की आपने वह वृतांत काल्पनिक कहा है, अगर वह काल्पनिक है तो फिर इतना लंबा यह काल्पनिक लेख जैसा वृतांत लिखने की आपकी कोशिश का क्या परिणाम होगा हम जैसे लोगो पर और इससे आपको क्या लाभ और हमे भी क्या लाभ हो सकता है। आपके दिये गये उत्तर के हिसाब से तो आपकी एक अच्छी छाप मिल रही है मुजे, तो आपको ऐसे काल्पनिक लेख यहा पर रखना मेझे कुछ रहस्यात्मक लग रहा है। फिर भी अगर आप चाहे तो इसके बारे में मेरी इस उलजन का निराकरण देने की कृपा करें।

आपका शुभचिंतक

----------


## Loka

> सादर प्रणाम मित्र,
> सब से पहले तो आपके धन्यवाद देना चाहता हु मेरे इस विषय पर आपका अति महत्वपूर्ण एवं सटीक उत्तर देने के लिए। आपका प्रतिउत्तर बहुत ही पसंद आया है मुझे। आपकी लेखन शैली और विवेक ने मुझे काफी प्रभावित किया है। यहा पर लोक भूत-प्रेत, तंत्र-मंत्र के विषय में पढने कोही आते है। लेख पढकर कहते है बहुत अच्छा, आगे लिखए, यह वाकेय मुजे यहा पर लेख रखने के लिए प्रेरित करता है जो लेख मैने अन्यों कि माहिती के होते है। आपका उत्तर विज्ञानीक और साथ साथ आध्यात्मिक तथ्य को प्रमाणिक करता हुआ, आपके उच्च मानसिकता स्तर का प्रमाण देता है। आपसे यह छोडीसी बातचीत से मुजे एक अच्छा मित्र मिलने की आशा बंधी है जो मेरे ज्ञानपिपाशु मन के लिए काफि फायदेमंद होगी।
> 
> 
> यहा पर का आपके द्वारा दिया गया तंत्र कि अलौकिक दुनिया, मेरा यात्र वृतांत कबसे पढना चाहता हुं समय के अभाव में दो-तीन बार पढना शुरु करके छोड दिया है, तो आपके यह विचार देखकर तो अब अवश्य मुझे पढनेके लिए प्रेरित करेगा। मेरे लिए एक उलजन है की आपने वह वृतांत काल्पनिक कहा है, अगर वह काल्पनिक है तो फिर इतना लंबा यह काल्पनिक लेख जैसा वृतांत लिखने की आपकी कोशिश का क्या परिणाम होगा हम जैसे लोगो पर और इससे आपको क्या लाभ और हमे भी क्या लाभ हो सकता है। आपके दिये गये उत्तर के हिसाब से तो आपकी एक अच्छी छाप मिल रही है मुजे, तो आपको ऐसे काल्पनिक लेख यहा पर रखना मेझे कुछ रहस्यात्मक लग रहा है। फिर भी अगर आप चाहे तो इसके बारे में मेरी इस उलजन का निराकरण देने की कृपा करें।
> 
> आपका शुभचिंतक


प्रेम सागर जी ने काल्पनिक इसलिए कहा है की कोई सत्यता 
के प्रमाण ना मांगे, जिसको वास्तविक लगे वो वास्तविक समझकर पढ़े और जिनको ये काल्पनिक लगे वो काल्पनिक समझ कर लुप्त उठायें |
अब आप समझ गये होंगे की इन्होने क्यों कहा की
इसे काल्पनिक समझ कर पढ़ें |

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> प्रेम सागर जी ने काल्पनिक इसलिए कहा है की कोई सत्यता 
> के प्रमाण ना मांगे, जिसको वास्तविक लगे वो वास्तविक समझकर पढ़े और जिनको ये काल्पनिक लगे वो काल्पनिक समझ कर लुप्त उठायें |
> अब आप समझ गये होंगे की इन्होने क्यों कहा की
> इसे काल्पनिक समझ कर पढ़ें |


सादर प्रणाम लोकाजी,
बिलकुल सही कहा है आपने और मुझे भी यही लगता है। बस मुजे किसी के समर्थन की आवश्यकता थी जो आपने पुरी कर दी, योग-तंत्र पर मुझे पुरा भरोसा है और कुच निझी अनुभव भी हो चुके है तो और ईश्वर की कृपा से मुझे लेखनी से ही पता चल जाता है की क्या वास्तविक्ता है और जो लोग काल्पनिक लिखते है उन लोगों के लेख में वह जान, वह भाव नही होता जो सत्यता और अनुभव के आधार पर लिखी जाती है। अगर लेखक को यह अच्छा नहि लगता के कोई उनसे प्रमाण मांगे तो बिलकुल, बेझीझक उनको मना कर देना चाहिए और कहना चाहिए के आपको सही लगे तो माने या फिर पढना छोड दे। हालिकी ऐसे लोगों का भाव जनमानस को सही रास्ता दिखाना होता है तो यह रास्ता अपनाए तो भी कोई बात नही यह भी फायदेमंद ही होता है। 
आपका फिर से बहुत धन्यवाद
।।जय श्री राम।।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

साधना की सिद्धियाँ
साधना शब्द का प्रयोग देवी देवताओं को उपासना के लिए भी होता है, जिससे अभीष्ट महान् कार्य की सिद्धि होती है। देश, काल, क्रिया, वस्तु और कर्त्ता में पाँचों जब साधना के लिए उपयुक्त होते हैं तभी साधना सिद्ध होती है।
साधना दो प्रकार की होती है दैवी और आसुरी। इन्हीं को शास्त्र में दक्षिण और वाम मार्ग कहा गया है। दक्षिण मार्ग की साधना में साधक को लाभ चाहे न हो, परन्तु हानि तो होती ही नहीं। पर वाम मार्ग की साधना में लाभ नहीं होता तो नुकसान जरूर होता है। दक्षिण मार्ग में तत्काल लाभ नहीं दीखता, धीरे-धीरे कल्याण होता है, परन्तु वाम मार्ग में तत्काल ही लाभ-हानि हो जाती है।
दोनों में ही अक्रोध, शौच और ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन आवश्यक है। इनका पालन न करने से दक्षिण मार्ग में कोई फल नहीं मिलता परन्तु वाम मार्ग में बड़ा नुकसान हो जाता है। कभी-कभी तो प्राणों पर आ बीतती है। वाम मार्ग में जरा भी कहीं चूके कि बलिदान होते देर नहीं लगती।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मेरे एक मित्र ने किसी मन्त्र की सिद्धि के लिए ग्रहण के दिन श्मशान में एक आक के पेड़ के नीचे बैठकर साधना शुरू की। उन्हें सामने के पहाड़ से एक अघोरी उतरता दिखाई दिया। अघोरी ने श्मशान में पहुँच कर एक बच्चे की गड़ी हुई लाश निकाली और उसे सेक कर खा गया। फिर वहीं गुम हो गया। यह देखकर मेरे मित्र का शरीर मारे डर के पसीने-पसीने हो गया, वे बड़े जोर से चीख मारकर वहीं ढुलक पड़े। वहाँ उनकी कौन सुनता? ग्रहण शुद्ध होने पर लोग नहाने को आये, चन्द्रमा का उजयाला हुआ, तब किसी ने उनको वहाँ पड़े देखा। उठाकर मन्दिर में लाया गया। जोर से ज्वर चढ़ा था। तीन चार दिनों बाद बुखार उतरा, पर वे पागल हो गये और कुछ ही वर्षों के बाद शरीर छोड़ कर चल बसे।
वेद में ब्राह्मण और मन्त्र- ये दो विभाग हैं, किसी भी देव की सिद्धि के लिए उस देवता की मूर्ति, यन्त्र और मन्त्र की जरूरत है। प्रयोग के समय वहाँ एक-दो आदमी उपस्थित रहने चाहिए। कभी-कभी तो मनुष्य एकाँत से ही डर जाता है और यों उसका सब काता-बुना कपास हो जाता है।
मेरे एक परिचित देवी के उपासक थे। वे अपने घर में रात्रि को सदा उनके मन्त्र का जाप करते। एक दिन उन्होंने एकाएक अपने शरीर पर कुछ बिच्छुओं को चढ़ते देखा। वे काँप उठे। बिच्छुओं को झड़काने लगे। फिर मंत्र शुरू किया, बिच्छू फिर चढ़ने लगे। बस, तब से उन्हें सिद्धि तो मिली ही नहीं, परन्तु जहाँ जप शुरू किया कि लगे कपड़े झड़काने! उनके मन में निश्चय हो गया कि मेरे कपड़ों पर अभी बिच्छू चढ़ रहे हैं। ऐसे समय में कोई दूसरा पुरुष पास होता तो शायद वे रास्ते पर आ सकते!

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

डामर-तन्त्र के मन्त्र तत्काल सिद्धि देते हैं, पर उनका फल थोड़े ही समय के लिए रहता है। स्थायी नहीं रहता। वे मन्त्र केवल चमत्कार दिखाने में ही काम करते हैं।
उग्र देवता की साधना और उग्र फल की प्राप्ति के लिए बहुत बार अपने प्राणों को हथेली पर रख देना पड़ता है। गाँवों और शहरों में कितने ही ऐसे साधू फकीर मिलते हैं, जो कुछ शून्य साधना करते हैं और जरूरत पड़ने पर किसी-किसी समय वे उन्हें आजमाते हैं। बिच्छू और साँपों का जहर उतारने वाले मन्त्र-साधक तो हम लोग बहुतेरे देखते हैं। हमारे राज्य में तो ऐसे एक सज्जन सौ रुपये मासिक वेतन पर नियुक्त हैं।
मेरे एक सम्बन्धी के घर हमेशा एकाधिक बिच्छू निकलता रहता। मेरे जात के एक सज्जन मन्त्रशास्त्री हैं। मैंने उनसे कहा। उन्होंने जाकर मकान के आसपास अभिमन्त्रित जल छिड़क दिया। प्रायः दस मिनट के बाद चारों ओर से बिच्छू आ-आकर इकट्ठे होने लगे। लगभग पचास बिच्छुओं की पकड़-पकड़कर एक बर्तन को भर लिया गया और उन्हें वे दूर छोड़ आये। तबसे आज तक वहाँ एक भी बिच्छू दिखलायी नहीं पड़ा।
लक्ष्मी की प्राप्ति के लिये मैंने लक्ष्मीसूक्त का ‘काँसोस्मिताँ’ मन्त्र सिद्ध करने का निश्चय किया। दुर्गापीठ में बतलाई हुई विधि के अनुसार न्यास और ध्यान सहित मैंने उक्त मन्त्र का सम्पुट देकर जप शुरू कर दिया। लगभग पन्द्रह सम्पुट शतचण्डी पूरी हो गई, परन्तु मेरी साधना सफल नहीं हुई। इस पर भी मैंने प्रयोग को चालू ही रखा। एक दिन एकाएक मेरे मन की स्फुरणा हुई कि इन मंत्रों को श्री महादेवजी ने कील रखा है। उत्कीलन किये बिना सिद्धि नहीं मिलती। तब मैंने मन्त्र को उत्कील किया। बस, तुरन्त ही घी और तेल के जो दीपक स्वाभाविक जल रहे थे उनमें ज्योति पैदा हुई और वह मेरी आँखों तक ऊपर की ओर उठी। देवता का सिंहासन मेरे सामने था। दुर्गापीठ की पोथी खुली पड़ी थी। पाठ लगभग पूरा होने को आया था। रात्रि के बारह बजे थे। जन्माष्टमी के कारण पास ही देव मन्दिर में दर्शनों के लिए दौड़-धूप हो रही थी और कोलाहल मचा हुआ था।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

इसी बीच इस घटना के बन जाने पर मैंने सोचा, मेरी आँखों में जल भर आया होगा, इसी से मुझे ऐसा लगता होगा। इसलिये मैंने आसन से उठकर आँखों पर जल छिड़का, मुँह धोया और फिर पाठ करना शुरू कर दिया। पाठ शुरू करना था कि फिर वही हाल!
मुझे कुछ डर-सा लगा कि कहीं मैं जल न जाऊं। अतएव मैं उठकर दर्शन करने चला गया। फिर नहा धोकर अधूरा पाठ पूरा करने बैठा। पाठ शुरू करते ही फिर वही हाल हुआ। इस समय रात्रि के दो बजे थे। मनुष्यों के पैरों की आहट शाँत हो गयी थी। चारों ओर सुनसान था। सारी पोथी और सिंहासन तेजोमय हो रहे थे। जैसे-तैसे पाठ पूरा करके मैं उठा। उस समय सबेरे के पाँच बजे थे।
नवमी के दिन मैंने पाठ न करके केवल जप शुरू किया। जप करने में भी वैसा ही हुआ। तब से मेरे अन्दर लक्ष्मी जी आने लगीं। मेरी वकालत की प्रैक्टिस बढ़ती ही गई। यहाँ तक कि किसी-किसी समय तो खाने-पीने का भी अवकाश नहीं मिलता और अधिकाँश समय तो मुझे सिर्फ चाय और चिउरों पर चलाना पड़ा था। रात के दो बजे तक फुरसत नहीं मिलती।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मैं अपने एक मित्र के साथ गिरनार पहाड़ पर जा रहा था। साधु-संतों की चर्चा चल रही थी। मित्र ने कहा, तुम्हें यह सब एकाएक कैसे हो गया? ‘मैंने कहा- चमत्कार देखना हो तो अभी दिखाऊँ।’ मैंने तुरंत ही ‘काँसोस्मिताँ’ मन्त्र का जप शुरू किया। हम लोग बहुत आगे बढ़ गये, परन्तु कुछ भी हुआ नहीं। मैं कुछ सकुचाया। जप तो चालू था। इतने में ही एक पेड़ की ओर से आवाज आयी- ओ वकील साहेब। आवाज सुनकर मेरे मित्र और मैं स्तब्ध होकर इधर-उधर देखने लगे। एक फकीर ने केवड़े की एक फली और नकद पन्द्रह रुपये पैरों में रखकर मेरे चरण छुए। मेरे मित्र यह देखकर मन्त्रमुग्ध से रह गये। मुझे याद नहीं था कि इस फकीर की लगभग डेढ़ वर्ष पहले मैंने फौजदारी से छुड़ाया और वे रुपये उसी की फीस के थे।
कई मन्त्र देवता अन्धे होते हैं। कई बहरे, गूँगे और लूले-लंगड़े भी होते हैं। ऐसे देवताओं की साधना कष्टसाध्य है। द्वादश मुद्राओं के साधन से इनको सिद्धि प्राप्त हो सकती है, परन्तु अगर कहीं जरा भी चूके कि फिर चौकड़ी भूलते देर नहीं लगती।
किसी-किसी देवता से साधक की पूरी पटती ही नहीं, इससे वह चाह कितनी ही साधना करे, हाथ में आई हुई बाजी भी छटक जाती है और साधना व्यर्थ होती है।
सिद्ध-देव की साधना सिद्धि प्राप्त होने के बाद भी साधक को चालू रखनी चाहिये। नहीं तो, उस दैवी सिद्धि को अदृश्य होते देर नहीं लगती; और फिर उसका हाथ लगना असम्भव हो जाता है।
साधक के लिये प्राप्त हुई सिद्धि का उपयोग स्वार्थ में न करके परमार्थ में ही करना श्रेयस्कर है। थोड़े समय के लिये साधक को स्वार्थ-साधन होता देखकर सुख होता है, परन्तु इसके लिये आगे चलकर उसे बहुत कुछ सहन करना पड़ता है।
‘क्लौ काली-विनायकौ’ कलियुग में काली और विनायक की साधना शीघ्र सिद्ध होती है। बस, इतना सुनकर मेरे एक वकील मित्र ने गणपति की साधना आरम्भ की। जप, तर्पण, मार्जन, होम और ब्राह्मण भोजन सभी साधनों में आवश्यक है। कुछ खास-खास जप-तप प्रायश्चित्तादि तो दोष निवारण के लिये करने पड़ते हैं। इस प्रकार करते उक्त वकील मित्र को लगभग तीन महीने बीत गये। ब्रह्मचर्य का व्रत भंग हुआ। इससे चौथे महीने के चौथे दिन उन्हें रात को स्वप्न में हाथी दिखायी दिये, वे उन्हें मारने के लिये आगे बढ़ जा रहे थे एक-दो बार जागे, परन्तु विशेष ध्यान नहीं दिया फिर एकाएक जाग उठे और ‘मुझे ये हाथी मार रहे हैं, बचाओ-बचाओ’ पुकारते हुए दौड़ने लगे। चिल्लाहट सुनकर स्त्री-बच्चे जागे और उन्हें पकड़कर जल पिलाकर शान्त किया। सबेरे देखा गया, उनके मुँह पर सूजन थी। एक सप्ताह तक दवा हुई। आखिर ऑपरेशन कराकर दो महीने अस्पताल में रहना पड़ा। मुश्किल से मौत के मुँह से बचे।
काली और विनायक बहुत उग्र देवता हैं और उनकी सिद्धि भी बहुत उग्र है। सूरत के मेरे एक परिचित सज्जन ने दोनों चौथ शुरू की। वे जाति के ब्राह्मण है और भिखारी की हालत में थे। परन्तु प्रभुकृपा से इस समय उनकी ऋद्धि-सिद्धि लाखों की समझी जाती है। साधना के बाद ही उनका विवाह हुआ। इस समय वे बाल बच्चे वाले और ढेले-तबेले वाले सुखी हैं।
‘साधना’ हिन्दू को ही सिद्ध होती है, ऐसी बात नहीं है। कोई भी हो, आस्तिकता और श्रद्धा के साथ करने पर साधना सभी को फल देती है।
हमें कुछ करना तो नहीं। फिर, ‘शास्त्रों में सब गपोड़े भरे हैं’ यों कहने से कोई भी काम सिद्ध नहीं होगा। ‘साधना’ का शास्त्र ‘वरदान’ या शाप का शास्त्र नहीं है। साधना से भड़कने का कोई कारण नहीं है। भूख मिटाने के लिये हमें रोज का अन्न सिद्ध करना पड़ता है। यह जैसे हमेशा का ‘रुटीन’ है; इसी प्रकार किसी बड़े काम की सिद्ध के लिये हम बड़े लोगों की मदद लिया करते हैं। ठीक, इसी प्रकार हमें देवताओं की साधना करनी चाहिये। देवताओं की साधना से हमें चिर-स्थायी सुख मिल सकता है, यह निर्विवाद बात है। यों तो ऐसा मानता हूँ कि किसी भी ‘साधना’ के बिना मनुष्य महान् बन ही नहीं सकता। किसी एक वस्तु को अवश्य सिद्ध कर रखना ही चाहिये। कर्ण, भीष्म, द्रोण आदि के पास महान सिद्धियाँ थी। इसी से वे महान् बन सके थे।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*स्वप्न और अद्श्य जगत या स्वप्न और ध्यान-समाधि

*जो यथार्थ नहीं है, उसे सत्य की तरह प्रत्यक्ष देखने का नाम स्वप्न है। यों रात्रि में सोते समय मनः क्षेत्र के सम्मुख जो चित्र तैरते रहते हैं उन्हें स्वप्न कहते हैं। लोग जानने पर उनकी विसंगतियों का तारतम्य देखकर आश्चर्य करते हैं और असमंजस भी। आश्चर्य इस बात का जबकि उस प्रकार का घटना क्रम घटित ही नहीं हुआ। अमुक पदार्थ, स्थान या व्यक्ति जब उपस्थित ही नहीं थे तो वे दीखते कैसे रहे। उनके साथ वार्त्तालाप एवं आदान-प्रदान कैसे चलता रहा? असमंजस इस बात का है कि अपना मस्तिष्क जो यथार्थ और असंगत के बीच भेदभाव करना भली प्रकार जानता है, दिन भर यही तो करता रहता है, फिर रात्रि में ऐसा क्या हो जाता है कि असंगत के प्रति सन्देह व्यक्त नहीं करता और उसे सत्य मानकर रस लेता रहता है। क्यों उसे मिथ्या नहीं बताता? क्यों उस मूर्खता को दुत्कार नहीं देता?

रात्रि स्वप्नों को ही आमतौर से चर्चा का विषय बनाया जाता है। सो कर उठने के उपरान्त उन्हें याद किया और दूसरों को बताया सुनाया जाता है जो देखा था। इतने पर भी यह रहस्य ही बना रहता है कि अकारण अनियमित यह असंगत फिल्म चलती क्यों रही, और उस समय उसके मिथ्या भ्रान्ति होने का आभास क्यों नहीं हुआ?

स्वप्न रात्रि में ही नहीं देखे जाते। दिवा स्वप्न भी होते हैं और वे जब शिर पर चढ़ते हैं तो यथार्थ के समान ही संगत, सम्भव और सही दीखते हैं। कल्पनाएं कई बार इतनी रसीली हो जाती हैं कि उनमें तन्मय व्यक्ति यह तक सोच नहीं पाता कि जो सोचा जा रहा है सो अपनी वर्तमान परिस्थिति एवं योग्यता के अन्तर्गत है भी या नहीं। उसे बोने से लेकर पकने तक में कितना समय लगेगा, कितना साधन एवं सहयोग जुटाना पड़ेगा। यह सभी तथ्य तर्क जो बुद्धिमत्ता कहे जाते हैं—न जाने कहां चले जाते हैं और मनुष्य कल्पना मात्र को यथार्थता अनुभव करने लगता है। शेखचिल्ली की सर्वविदित कहानी में इसी स्थिति का आभास कराया गया है। यह दिवा-स्वप्न हुए।

दिवा स्वप्नों के और भी अनेक रूप हैं। परिस्थितियों से संगति न खाने वाली महत्वाकांक्षाएं साधनों की जांच-पड़ताल न करके कुछ भी कर गुजरने की योजनाएं भी दिवा स्वप्न हैं जिन्हें सोचते समय तो बड़ा रस आता है। किन्तु जब यथार्थता से पाला पड़ता है तब प्रतीत होता है कि वैसा सम्भव था भी नहीं और बन भी नहीं पड़ा। प्रेम और द्वेष की स्थिति में सामने वाले की मनःस्थिति का—गतिविधियों का—भी एक कल्पना चित्र बन जाता है। जिसमें दूसरे सघन मित्र या कट्टर दुश्मन प्रतीत होते हैं। यह अपनी ही गढ़न्त है इसका यथार्थता से सीधा सम्बन्ध नहीं। जो सोचा या माना जा रहा था वह बहुत बार सर्वथा असत्य सिद्ध होता है, पर यह निष्कर्ष तो बाद का रहा। जिस समय अपनी मान्यताएं आवेश में होती हैं तब तो कोई सामान्य मनःस्थिति का व्यक्ति भी देवता या राक्षस प्रतीत होता है। जबकि वस्तुतः वह वैसा होता नहीं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

देवी देवताओं के प्रति विश्वासी व्यक्ति भी कई बार अध खुली आंखों से उनके दर्शन झांकी करते रहते हैं। कइयों पर भूत-पलीत का आवेश इस प्रकार आता है जिनमें उन्हें वस्तुतः सारा घटनाक्रम नितान्त सत्य प्रतीत होता है। यदि ऐसा न होता तो ऐसे लोगों को भूत इतना शारीरिक और मानसिक त्रास कैसे दे पाते। यह दिवा स्वप्नों की सृष्टि है। जो असंगत होते हुए भी अपने उभार काल में मनःक्षेत्र को एक प्रकार से स्वसम्मोहित बनाकर रख देते हैं। तब इतना तर्क काम नहीं करता कि अपने इस स्व रचित ताने-बाने को यथार्थता की कसौटी पर परखें और भ्रान्ति का जो आवेश नशे की तरह चढ़ा हुआ है उसका आवरण उतार फेंके।

फिर यह रात्रि स्वप्न या दिवा स्वप्न आते क्यों हैं? इनकी आवश्यकता ही क्या है? यह अनचाही विसंगतियां उपजाती क्यों हैं? उनका उद्गम या सूत्र संचालन होता कहां से है? इस सम्बन्ध में अधिक जानने की जिज्ञासा स्वाभाविक है। समाधान न होने पर नई कठिनाई यह खड़ी होती है कि मनुष्य उसका ऐसा कारण ढूंढ़ने के लिए चल पड़ता है जिसे समाधान न कह कर और भी उल्टी दिशा में घसीट ले जाने वाला भटकाव कहना चाहिए। स्वप्नदर्शी को सामान्यतः कौतूहल असमंजस ही होता है पर उससे कोई प्रत्यक्ष हानि नहीं होती। किन्तु इस अनबूझ पहेली का भ्रान्त समाधान ढूंढ़ लेने पर समझदारी ही भटक जाती है और ऐसे निष्कर्षों पर पहुंचना पड़ता है जो वस्तुतः हानिकारक परिणाम प्रस्तुत कर सके।

स्वप्न फल बताने वालों की कमी नहीं। वे उनका कुछ न कुछ ओंधा सीधा अर्थ बता देते हैं। किसी शुभ या अशुभ की सम्भावना—देवी देवताओं की प्रेरणा—मृतात्मा  ं की फेरी, आत्मा का काल या देश की परिधि से बाहर जाकर अतीत या भविष्य का दर्शन जैसे कारण आमतौर से स्वप्न फल के रूप में बताये जाते हैं। पर वस्तुतः वे वैसे होते नहीं। इन फलितार्थों पर विश्वास करने वाले कई बार आशंकाग्रस्त, भयाक्रान्त एवं निराश होते देखे गये हैं और अपनी सामान्य क्षमता से भी उस हड़बड़ी में हाथ धो बैठते हैं और बने काम बिगाड़ते हैं। कइयों को गढ़ा खजाना, लाटरी का नम्बर या कोई विलक्षण भाग्योदय का आभास मिलता है। वे लोग भी बेपर की उड़ाने उड़ने लगते, मनमोदक खाते और सनकी स्तर के लोगों की पंक्ति में जा बैठते हैं। देवी देवताओं द्वारा स्वप्न में किसी की बलि मांगने और बदले में कोई बड़ा लाभ कराने का आश्वासन देने की बातें भी सुनी जाती रहती हैं। कई निरीह बालकों की हत्याएं इस प्रयोजन के लिए होती रहती हैं, फलतः वे स्वप्नदर्शी कठोर दण्ड पाते और भर्त्सना के भाजन बनते हैं। बलि दे दी पर मिला कुछ नहीं, उल्टी विपत्ति टूट पड़ी।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

यह है स्वप्नों के अवांछनीय समाधान ढूंढ़ने के दुष्परिणाम। किसी के द्वारा जादू टोना किये जाने, घात लगाने की सूचना पाकर इन रात्रि स्वप्नों या दिवा स्वप्नों के सहारे कितने ही अनर्थ के गर्त में गिरते हैं। कईयों को इसी आधार पर ऐसे जंजाल में फंसते देखा गया है जिससे इन दृश्यों के पीछे वह विपत्ति झांकती दीखती है जो चलती गाड़ी की पटरी पर से उतार दे। इस विपत्ति से बचने और स्वप्नों के तारतम्य के पीछे काम करने वाली यथार्थता के सम्बन्ध में अधिक गहराई तक उतरने और उनके वास्तविक कारण को समझने का प्रयत्न करना चाहिए।

स्वप्न वस्तुतः मानवी अचेतन का कुछ समय के लिए दबाव मुक्त होकर निर्द्वन्द बच्चों की तरह मनचाहा खेल खेलने जैसा स्वेच्छाचार है। हमारे मनःक्षेत्र की यों हैं तो कई परतें पर उनमें से यहां चेतन और अचेतन के दो वर्गों को समझ लेने से काम चल जायेगा। चेतन मस्तिष्क वह है जो कल्पनाओं में निरत रहता है और बुद्धिपूर्वक उसमें से कांट-छांट करने के उपरान्त जो उचित है उसका निर्धारण करता रहता है। इसे चेतन या कामकाजी मन कहना चाहिए दूसरा वर्ग वह है जो अभ्यासों और संस्कारों से परिचालित होता है। शरीर की स्वसंचालित कार्य पद्धति का निर्धारण करता है। आदतों रुझानों और स्वभावों के स्तर बढ़ाता है और उन्हें स्थिर रखता है। व्यावहारिक कामकाज में इसका उपयोग इच्छित रूप से तो नहीं होता पर उसका भूमिका व्यक्तित्व का स्तर देखते हुए जानी—आंकी जा सकती है।

जागृत अवस्था में चेतन भाग सक्रिय रहता है। फलतः अचेतन को अपनी गतिविधियां शरीर चर्या जैसे कामों तक ही सीमित रखनी पड़ती हैं। चिन्तन होता तो उसमें भी है पर चेतन की घुड़दौड़ में उसे अवसर ही नहीं मिलता। फलतः उस समय तो चुप बैठा रहता है, पर जैसे ही बुद्धिमत्ता की पकड़ ढीली पड़ती है, अचेतन को अपनी उमंगों के अनुरूप एक नई स्वप्न सृष्टि रच लेने का अवसर मिल जाता है।

वस्तुतः कोई मनुष्य निरन्तर जागृति नहीं रह सकता। यदि किसी को सोने न दिया जाय तो वह मर जायेगा। मनुष्य जीवन का एक तिहाई भाग निद्रा में व्यतीत करता है। निद्रा का अधिकांश भाग स्वप्नों से घिरा होता है। इससे पता चलता है कि अचेतन अवस्था जीवनी शक्ति का स्रोत है पर उस समय भी चेतना का अस्तित्व बना रहता है अर्थात् वह पदार्थ नहीं हो जाती। यही वह प्रकाश था जिसने भारतीय तत्वदर्शियों को पुनर्जन्म और लोकोत्तर जीवन के बीच के रहस्यों को जानने का द्वार खोला।

स्वप्न की स्थिति में, मनुष्य के शरीर में अनेक परिवर्तन होते हैं। नाड़ी की गति मध्यम हो जाती है। रक्तचाप भ्रमण धीमा पड़ जाता है। सम्पूर्ण इन्द्रियां धीमी पड़ जाती हैं। हृदय की धड़कन और फेफड़ों द्वारा रक्त शुद्धि का कार्य भी जारी रहता है। पर विचार शिथिल हो जाते हैं। देखने, सुनने, सूंघने, स्पर्श करने, चखने आदि की शक्ति नहीं रह जाती पर स्वप्न अवस्था में यह सारी क्रियायें इन्द्रियातीत अवस्था में अनुभव होती रहती हैं मनुष्य सामान्य निद्रावस्था में भी जब कि उसके शरीर पर कोई बाहरी दबाव नहीं पड़ रहा होता तब भी उसे जीवित शरीर के से दृश्यों का अनुभव होता है उससे यह प्रमाणित होता है कि विकास है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

स्वप्न यों अस्थिर दिखता है पर जीवन भी अस्थिर ही तो है। स्वप्न में जैसे थोड़ी देर के लिए हम सूक्ष्म और विराट अदृश्य और भविष्य के दृश्य सत्य–सत्य देख लेते हैं पर जागृत में वह कभी सत्य कभी असत्य प्रतीत हैं उसी प्रकार यह संसार है। हम जब तक बाह्य व्यवहार से बंधे हैं तब तक सब कुछ असत्य होकर भी सत्य दीखता है पर वस्तु स्थिति का पता तो तभी चलता है जब चेतना स्वप्न जैसी मूल स्थिति में आती है इसलिये स्वप्नों का मनुष्य जीवन में बड़ा भारी महत्व है। स्वप्न में जिस प्रकार मनुष्य की चेष्टायें काम करती रहती हैं उसी प्रकार लोकोत्तर जीवन में अर्थात् आत्मा अमर है। यदि हम उसे जीवित अवस्था में ही जान लें तो विराट चेतना की सर्वदर्शी, सर्वव्यापकता, सर्वज्ञता के वह सभी गुण अपने अन्दर विकसित कर सकते हैं जो स्वप्नों में थोड़े समय के लिए और बहुत अस्पष्ट छायाचित्र से दिखाई देते हैं।

स्वप्नों की अस्थिरता एवं अस्तव्यस्तता भी अपनी जगह सही है। स्वप्न विसंगत इसलिए होते हैं कि अचेतन मनःक्षेत्र में भूतकाल की अनेकानेक प्रिय अप्रिय, सार्थक-निरर्थक स्मृतियां दबी पड़ी होती हैं। इनमें से जो भी हाथ पड़ जाती है उसी से स्वेच्छाचारी बालक की तरह खेलने लगता है। अचेतन की कुछ अपनी इच्छाएं भी होती हैं। उन्हें असंख्य जन्मों की संग्रहीत संस्कार पूंजी भी कहा जा सकता है। उनमें से अधिकांश अतृप्त पड़ी रहती हैं। तृप्ति तो थोड़े ही प्रसंगों में मिल पाती है। परिस्थितियां हर इच्छा की पूर्ति के उपयुक्त कहां होती हैं। ऐसी दशा में अतृप्त मानस अपनी मर्जी के खेल खिलौने बनाता बिगाड़ता रहता है। यही है संक्षेप में रात्रि स्वप्नों का आधार दिवा स्वप्नों का आधार है तो भिन्न, फिर भी एक बड़ी समता विद्यमान रहती है।

गहरी और हलकी नींद का अन्तर करने और उसके कारण स्वप्नों में कमीवेशी होने के सम्बन्ध में फ्रान्सीसी शरीर विज्ञानी ब्रेमर ने बहुत से प्रयोग किये और निष्कर्ष निकाले हैं। वे कहते हैं कि भीतरी अवयवों में कहीं पीड़ा तनाव सूचना या गतिरोध उत्पन्न होने से ऐसे स्वप्न आते हैं जिनमें अपने को या किसी अन्य को त्रास मिल रहा है। थकान, गर्मी, घुटन, मच्छर जैसे कारणों से भी नींद घटती है और ऐसे कारण सामने आते हैं जिनमें हैरानी तो बढ़ रही हो पर रास्ता न मिल रहा हो। मानसिक उद्वेग भी अशुभ स्वप्नों का एक बड़ा कारण होते हैं। चिन्ता, भय, शोक, आशंका, क्रोध, ईर्ष्या, प्रतिशोध जैसी विपन्नताओं से घिरी मनःस्थिति में युद्ध, आक्रमण, रक्तपात षडयन्त्र की झलक दिखाने वाले स्वप्न दीखते हैं। ब्रेमर का कथन है कि गहरी और थकान मिटाने वाली नींद लेने के लिए शारीरिक पीड़ाओं और मानसिक उद्विग्नताओं से पीछा छुड़ाना आवश्यक है।

अमेरिका में शिकागो विश्व विद्यालय के प्रोफेसर क्लीट मैन ने नींद और स्वप्न के सम्बन्ध में जीवन भर अनुसन्धान जारी रखे। उनके बाद उस प्रयास को उनके शिष्य एमेरिस्को ने जारी रखा। वे लोग सोते हुए लोगों की अन्तःस्थिति जानने के लिए इलेक्ट्रोडों का प्रयोग करते थे और देखते कि स्वप्नों की स्थिति में मस्तिष्क का कौन सा क्षेत्र किस प्रकार की हरकतें करता है। इसके लिए उन्होंने विशेष प्रकार के इलेक्ट्रो एन्सिफेलो ग्राफी के उपकरण डी.डी.सी पोटेन्शियल जानने हेतु बताया कि मांसपेशियों की स्थिति का गहरी हलकी नींद से सघन सम्बन्ध है। थक कर सोने वाले अपेक्षाकृत अधिक गहरी नींद लेते और हलके-फुलके स्वप्न देखते हैं। इसकी अपेक्षा दिमागी काम करने वाले या चिन्तातुर रहने वाले मनःसंस्थान को उलटे उत्तेजित किये रहते हैं जिसके कारण नींद में बाधा पड़ती है। उनींदी जैसी स्थिति रहती है और ऐसे सपने देखते हैं जिनका कोई अर्थ नहीं होता। नींद के समय किसकी पुतलियां किस अनुपात से स्तब्ध या सक्रिय हैं इस आधार पर भी स्वप्नावस्था का अनुमान लगाया जाता है। इसको आर.आइ.एम.  स्लीप के नाम से जाना जाता व इस आधार पर एक विशेष शोध पद्धति का निर्धारण किया गया है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

सिगमण्ड फ्रायड की प्रख्यात पुस्तक ‘दि इन्टर प्रिटेशन आव ड्रीम्स’ में इस निष्कर्ष पर पहुंचा गया है कि महत्वाकांक्षाओं, चिन्ताओं और सम्वेदनाओं का भार वहन करने से जो लोग अपने को बचाये रहते हैं और हलकी-फुलकी जिन्दगी जीते हैं उन्हीं के लिए गहरी निद्रा का आनन्द ले सकना सम्भव होता है। उन्हें स्वप्न भी प्रसन्नतादायक दिखाई पड़ते हैं। ऐसी मनःस्थिति बनाये रखना किसी भी विचारशील के लिए सम्भव है। परिस्थितियां अपने हाथ में नहीं, पर इतना तो किया ही जा सकता है कि उन्हें संसार चक्र का स्वाभाविक विधान समझा जाय और घटनाओं को अधिक महत्व न देते हुए सन्तुलन बनाये रखा जाय।

ब्राउन, पौने, मैक्सड्रगल, हेण्ड फील्ड, आदि स्वप्न विशेषज्ञ मनःशास्त्रियों के मन्तव्य इस सन्दर्भ में मिलते जुलते हैं कि सपनों में शरीर की भीतरी स्थिति का उनमें संकेत और विवरण रहता है। यह सांकेतिक भाषा में कहा जाता है। उसे समझने के लिए बाल मनोविज्ञानियों की तरह अनुमान लगाने पड़ते हैं। छोटे बच्चे बोलना नहीं जानते पर अपनी स्थिति या आवश्यकता का परिचय अंग संचालनों के माध्यम से देते हैं। इस भाषा को जानने वाले समझ लेते हैं कि वह क्या चाहता है। ठीक इसी प्रकार स्वप्नों के दृश्य तो अनगढ़ होते हैं पर उनमें यह संकेत मिलता है कि शरीर के किसी अवयव में कोई विपन्नता तो नहीं है। इस आधार पर किसी रोग की स्थिति पनपने, सम्भावना उभरने का भी कुशल चिकित्सक अनुमान लगा सकते हैं।

पैथालॉजी के आधार पर भीतरी अवयवों की स्थिति की जिस प्रकार जांच पड़ताल की जाती है। उसी प्रकार स्वप्नों की सांकेतिक भाषा समझने वाले यह भी समझ सकते हैं कि भीतर ही भीतर क्या खिचड़ी पक रही है और क्या संकट उभरने की आशंका है। इस सम्बन्ध में रूसी मनःशास्त्री कासानकिन ने लगातार बीस वर्ष तक हजारों सपनों का विश्लेषण शरीरगत पर्यवेक्षण की दृष्टि से किया है और अपने निष्कर्षों का विवरण प्रस्तुत करते हुए बताया है कि रोगों की सामयिक परीक्षा एवं निकटवर्ती सम्भावना समझने में स्वप्नों की सांकेतिक भाषा बहुत साहसिक हो सकता है। उनमें ऐसे कितने ही सपनों का विवरण प्रकाशित किया है जिनमें इस प्रकार की अविज्ञात स्थिति को समझा गया और उपचार को सरल बनाया गया।

कैलिफोर्निया के डॉक्टर मार्टिन और इविंग ओले के प्रतिपादनों में कहा गया है कि रोगों की जड़ें पाचन और रक्त सम्पदा में ही नहीं होती वरन् उनका अधिकांश आधार मनःक्षेत्र में पाया जाता है। मानसिक विद्युत के प्रभाव से ही समस्त अवयव काम करते हैं। उसकी प्रखरता से अंगों की क्षमता सुव्यवस्थित रहती है और वे सही काम करके रोगों की जड़ें काटते रहते हैं, किन्तु इस विद्युत प्रवाह में शिथिलता या गड़बड़ी चल पड़े तो अवयवों की स्थिति पर उसका प्रभाव पड़ेगा और रुग्णता जहां-तहां से फूटने लगेगी। वे कहते हैं मनःस्थिति को समझना तथा उसका उपचार करना ही रोगों की अत्यन्तिक निवृत्ति का ठोस उपाय समझा जाना चाहिए। इस प्रतिपादन के आधार पर उन्होंने स्वप्नों को शारीरिक एवं मानसिक स्थिति की गहनता पर प्रकाश डालने वाला आधार कहा है।

डॉ. कासानकिन ने अपना उपचार ही स्वप्न विवरण के आधार पर आरम्भ किया और इसमें उन्हें आश्चर्यजनक सफलता भी मिली। इन निष्कर्षों से यह अनुमान लगता है कि स्वप्न शारीरिक स्थिति से प्रेरित होते हैं और अपने आप में ऐसी जानकारियां संजोये रहते हैं जिनके आधार पर यह जाना जा सके कि स्वस्थता कितनी सुदृढ़ एवं कितनी दुर्बल है। उसमें कहां खराबी पड़ी है और रुग्णता का दौर कितनी गहराई में, किस क्षेत्र में, किस स्तर का चल रहा है? डॉ. क्लीटमैन का मत है कि अस्त−व्यस्त स्वप्न प्रायः भोजन में गड़बड़ी के कारण होते हैं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मनुष्य जितनी अधिक प्रगाढ़ निद्रा में होता है, पदार्थ विज्ञान के अनुसार उसे सांसारिक बातों का उतना ही विस्मरण होना चाहिये, किन्तु इलेक्ट्रो इनकेफेलोग्राम के द्वारा प्रसिद्ध वैज्ञानिक डॉ. क्लीटमन ने यह सिद्ध कर दिया है कि निद्रावस्था जितनी ही गहरी होती है, उतने ही स्वप्न अधिक स्पष्ट और सार्थक होते हैं। उन्होंने दावा किया है कि स्वप्न देखना भी सांस लेने की तरह जीव की एक स्वाभाविक क्रिया है। स्वाभाविक क्रियायें यदि सत्य बातों का ज्ञान करा सकती तो उसकी अनुभूति करने वाले तत्व को जड़ नहीं कहा जा सकता। उनका यह भी कहना है कि निद्रा की गहराई रात में एक या दो घण्टे भर की होती है। इसीलिये तमाम रात सार्थक स्वप्न न देखकर वह अनुभूतियां बहुत थोड़े समय के लिये ही अवतरित होती हैं। प्रातःकाल जब वाह्य प्रकृति भी स्वच्छ हो जाती है ब्राह्म मुहूर्त्त से पूर्व जब मनुष्य थोड़े समय के लिये भी गहरी निद्रा में उतरता है तो उसे ऐसे स्वप्न दिखाई देते हैं, जिनमें किन्हीं सत्य घटनाओं का पूर्वाभास मिलता है। उनका मत है कि आहार का अच्छा, खासा प्रभाव स्वप्नों पर पड़ता है। तीखे और उत्तेजक पदार्थों के सेवन से शरीर की स्थूल प्रकृति उत्तेजक बनी रहती है, इसलिए स्वप्न साफ नहीं दिखाई देते पर जैसे ही चेतना गहराई में उतर जाती है सार्थक स्वप्नों का क्रम चल पड़ता है।

अस्पष्ट स्वप्न, स्वप्नों में भय और विकार इसी बात के प्रतीक हैं कि हमारा मन अस्त–व्यस्त, अपवित्र है ऐसे बुरे स्वप्नों का कारण—

यस्त्वा स्वप्नेन तमसा मोहयित्वा निपद्यते ।

—अथर्व 20।96।16

अर्थात्—हमारे अज्ञान और पाप—मन के कारण दुःस्वप्न आते हैं। उनके परिहार का कारण बताते हुये ऋषि लिखते हैं—

पर्यावर्ते दुःष्वप्ना त्पापात्स्व प्न्याद भूत्या ।

ब्राह्माहमतरं कृण्वे परा स्वप्नमुखाः शुचः ।।

—अथर्व 7।00।1

अर्थात्—यदि स्वप्न में बुरे भाव आते हैं तो उन्हें अज्ञान, पाप और आपत्ति सूचक समझ कर उनके परिष्कार के लिए ब्रह्म की उपासना करनी चाहिये जिससे मन के अन्दर सतोगुणों की वृद्धि होकर अच्छे स्वप्न दिखाई देने लगें और आत्मा की अनुभूति होने लगे।

इसी प्रकार मन, शास्त्री यह सोचते हैं कि मनुष्य जिस प्रकार के चिन्तन या क्रिया कलाप में व्यस्त रहता है उसकी प्रतिच्छाया, स्वप्न में अनबूझ पहेली बनकर दीखती है और अपनी स्थिति तथा आवश्यकता की जानकारी सांकेतिक भाषा में देती है। यदि इस भाषा को समझा जा सके तो किसी व्यक्ति की उसकी शारीरिक एवं मानसिक स्थिति का विश्लेषण किया जा सकता है। यह पता लग सकता है कि वह किस प्रवाह में बह रहा है इस आधार पर उसका भविष्य क्या बन सकता है और अशुभ की रोकथाम तथा शुभ की सम्भावना को फलित करने के लिए क्या किया जा सकता है?

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

स्वप्न भविष्य में सत्य क्यों होते हैं, इस संबंध में चाहे पूर्ववासी हों चाहे पश्चिमी अन्वेषक उन्हें अन्ततः हमारी शास्त्रीय खोजों पर ही उतरना पड़ता है। भारतीय शास्त्र स्वप्न को अदृश्य के बीच का सन्धि द्वार मानते हैं।

स हि स्वप्नों भूत्वेमं लोकमतिक्रामति । तस्य वा एतस्य पुरुषस्य द्वे एव स्थाने भवतः इदं च परलोकं स्थानं च सध्यं तृतीयं स्वप्न स्थानं तस्मिन्सन्धे स्थाने पश्यतीद च परलोक स्थानं च ।

—वृहदारण्यक 4।3।9

अर्थात्—वह आत्मा ही स्वप्न अवस्था में जाकर इस लोक का अतिक्रमण करता है। इस पुरुष के दो स्थान होते हैं—एक तो यह लोक, दूसरा परलोक और तीसरा सन्धि स्थान। यह सन्धि स्थान जहां से उस लोक को भी देखा जा सकता है इस लोक को भी स्वप्न स्थान कहते हैं।

दो कमरों के बीच दरवाजे पर खड़ा मनुष्य जिस प्रकार इस कमरे को भी देख सकता है उस कमरे को भी। उसी प्रकार स्वप्न में जीव-चेतना या मन अपने दृश्य जगत से सम्बन्धित कल्पना तरंगों के चित्र भी देख सकती है और आत्मा के अदृश्य विराट जगत में झांक कर भूत और भविष्य की उन गहराइयों तक की भी थाह ले सकती हैं जो समय और ब्रह्माण्ड की सीमा से परे केवल विश्व-व्यापी मूल चेतना में ही घटित होते हैं। जो स्वप्न जितना गहरा और भावनाओं के साथ दिखता है वह इस अदृश्य जगत की उतनी ही गहरी अनुभूतियां पकड़ लाता है। योगियों का मन अत्यन्त सूक्ष्म हो जाने और प्रगाढ़ निद्रा आने के कारण वे अपने मन को आत्मा के व्यापक क्षेत्र में प्रविष्ट कराकर स्वप्न में आत्म जगत का आनन्द ही नहीं लिया करते वरन् अपने भूत को जानकर वर्तमान को सुधारने और भविष्य को जानकर होतव्यता से बचने का भी उपक्रम करते रहते हैं इसी लिये योगी ‘‘अविजित’’ रहता है उस पर सांसारिक परिस्थितियां हावी नहीं होने पातीं। वह उन पर स्वयं ही हावी बन रहता है। स्वप्न ने ही योगी को इस शरीर में रहते हुए विराट आत्मा के रहस्य खोले हैं जो मन को अधिक पवित्र और सूक्ष्म बनाने के साथ स्वतः खुलते जाते हैं—

य एष स्वप्ने महीय मानश्च मानश्च रव्येष आत्मेति ।

—छान्दोग्य उपनिषद 8।10।1

तद्यत्रैतत् सुप्तः समस्त संप्रसन्नः स्वप्न न विजानात्मेति ।

—छान्दोग्य उपनिषद् 8।11।1

अर्थात्—स्वप्न में जो अपने गौरव के साथ व्यक्त होता है वह आत्मा है। प्रगाढ़ निद्रा में आनन्दित होता हुआ जो उस स्वप्न से भी बढ़कर शाश्वत है वह आत्मा है, उसका कभी अन्त नहीं होता।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जीव-चेतना जब स्वप्न में कल्पना-तरंगों का ही आनन्द ले रही होती है। मन जब कल्पना, विनोद, उछल-कूद में ही व्यस्त और मस्त होता है, उस समय के सपने झूठे होते हैं। उसकी मात्र काल्पनिक सत्ता होती है, क्योंकि वे मनोविनोद और मन के भ्रमण के उद्देश्य से ही देखे जाते हैं। जब यही मन सूक्ष्म-सत्ता की ओर अभिमुख होकर विराट जगत की झांकी लेता है, उस समय स्वप्न के झरोखे से अदृश्य, अतीत या अनावृत के सही और सच्चे दृश्य एवं घटनाक्रम देखे जा सकते हैं। उनका सही और सच्चा होना मन के सच्चे और पवित्र होने से सम्बन्धित है। मन जितना ही सूक्ष्मग्राही परिष्कृत, सात्विक और संयमी होगा, सपने उतने ही सच्चे तथा गहराई तक के दृश्य सामने लाने वाले होंगे।

इतने पर भी यह नहीं मान बैठना चाहिए कि स्वप्नों में भूतकाल के संचय एवं वर्तमान के पर्यवेक्षण के अतिरिक्त उनमें और कोई तथ्य है ही नहीं। स्वप्न जितनी गहरी परतों से उभर कर ऊपर आते उसी अनुपात में वे वस्तुस्थिति की जानकारी देने का माध्यम बनते हैं।

यदि शरीर सोता है तो सपने कौन देखता है?

स्वप्नों का अपना अलग ही एक विचित्र संसार है जिसमें विचरण करते हुए हम अनेकों चित्र-विचित्र दृश्य देखते हैं। इनमें से कई सार्थक होते हैं और कई विचित्र। स्वप्न में देखी हुई बहुत सी बातें तो याद रह जाती हैं और अनेकों विस्मृति के गर्त में खो जाती हैं। प्रश्न उठता है उस समय व्यक्ति का शरीर तो सोता रहता है, इन्द्रियां भी निष्क्रिय ही रहती हैं। गहरी नींद सोये व्यक्ति को अपने आस-पास क्या हो रहा है—इसका कुछ पता ही नहीं चलता। एक तरह से वह सोते हुए भी दूसरी दुनिया में चला जाता है। फिर प्रश्न उठता है कि शरीर का कौन-सा बाहरी या भीतरी अंग होता है जो स्वप्न देखता है?

प्रश्नोपनिषद् में गार्ग्य मुनि पिप्पलाद ऋषि से यही प्रश्न करते हैं—‘कान्य स्मिंज्जागृति कतर एव देव स्वप्ना न्पश्यन्ति  (4।1) अर्थात् ‘कौन कौन जागते रहते हैं और स्वप्न अवस्था में कौन-कौन स्वप्न की घटनाओं को देखते रहते हैं।’

चतुर्थ प्रश्न में गार्ग्य मुनि पिप्पलाद ऋषि से निद्रा के समय मनुष्य शरीर की स्थिति के सम्बन्ध में प्रश्न करते हैं जिसके उत्तर में पिप्पलाद ऋषि कहते हैं कि—निद्रा एक यज्ञ है। उस शरीर रूप नगर में पंच प्राण रूप अग्नियां जागती रहती हैं। श्वास प्रश्वास दोनों इस यज्ञ में दी जाने वाली आहुतियां हैं। इनको जो समभाव से पहुंचाता है वही ‘होता’ है। यह मन ही यजमान है और उससे मिलने वाला अभीष्ट फल ही उदान है वह उदान ही इस मन रूप यजमान को प्रतिदिन (निद्रा के समय) ब्रह्म लोक में भेजता है अर्थात् हृदय गुहा में ले जाता है (प्रश्न 4।3-4)

ऋषि के अनुसार निद्रा एक यज्ञ है और उसमें शरीर में जाने आने वाले श्वास प्रश्वास आहुतियां हैं। इस अलंकारिक उत्तर में ऋषि ने यह बताया है कि स्वप्न के माध्यम से मन जीवात्मा के पास पहुंचने का प्रयास करता है। यद्यपि नींद में पड़ने वाले विक्षेपों के कारण भी कई स्वप्न आते जाते हैं। सोते सोते यौन उत्तेजना में काम क्रीड़ा के दृश्य दिखाई देते हैं। उस समय की कष्ट कारक अनुभूतियां और मानसिक परेशानियां भी अपने अपने स्तर के पीड़ा दायक डरावने स्वप्न खड़े कर देती हैं। अतृप्त आकांक्षायें भी अपना रंग महल बनाने बिगाड़ने का खेल खेलती हैं और कई प्रकार के स्वप्नों की सृष्टि होती है। इस तरह के स्वप्न महत्व हीन होते हैं। यों उनका विश्लेषण किया जाय तो उनके सहारे मनःस्थिति का परीक्षण निदान भी उसी प्रकार किया जा सकता है जिस प्रकार कि मल, मूत्र, रक्त, आदि की जांच एक्सरे द्वारा करके शारीरिक रोगों का निदान किया जाता है। परन्तु पिप्पलाद ऋषि का प्रतिपादन निद्रा यज्ञ से सम्बन्धित है।

यों अग्नियां और भी हैं जिनमें कूड़ा करकट के जलाने से लेकर खाना पकाने और मकान जलने जैसी प्रिय अप्रिय घटनायें घटती हैं। परन्तु यज्ञाग्नि उन अग्नियों से भिन्न है। इसी प्रकार निद्रा को भी एक अग्नि की संज्ञा देते हुए उसके यज्ञ स्तर के स्वरूप वाली निद्रा मन को ऐसे उच्च लोकों की यात्रा करा देती है जिन्हें वरदान और अलौकिक अनुभूतियां कहा जा सकता है। ऋषि ने इसी स्तर के स्वप्नों को ब्रह्मलोक की यात्रा-हृदय गुहा में स्थित आत्म चेतना के सामीप्य की प्राप्ति और उसके माध्यम से विराट् चेतना के साथ सम्बद्ध होने का द्वार कहा है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

अब तक तो विज्ञान भी स्वप्नों को अतृप्त आकांक्षाओं और दबी हुई कामनाओं का ही प्रतीक मानता था; परन्तु अब हाल ही में हुई शोधों के अनुसार स्वप्नों के बारे में मनःशास्त्री भी कहने लगे हैं कि कुछ स्वप्न ऐसे होते हैं जिनकी आधुनिक मनोविज्ञान के आधार पर व्याख्या नहीं की जा सकती है। कैलिफोर्निया विश्वविद्यालय तथा शिकागो विश्वविद्यालय ने इस तरह के अव्याख्येय स्वप्नों का रहस्य सुलझाने के लिए अलग से ‘स्वप्न परीक्षण विभाग’ खोले हैं। जहां लोगों को बुलाया जाता है, उन्हें पैसे देकर सुलाया जाता है। वे गाढ़ी नींद लेकर सो सकें इसके लिए आवश्यक प्रबन्ध भी किये जाते हैं। और सोते समय उनके मस्तिष्क में चलने वाली विद्युत तरंगों को रिकार्ड करने के साथ-साथ जागने के बाद उन्हें याद रहे स्वप्नों का विश्लेषण भी किया जाता है।

इन विश्व विद्यालयों द्वारा की गयी शोधों से प्राप्त निष्कर्षों से फ्रायड के एकांगी स्वप्न सिद्धान्त की यह मान्यता लगभग ध्वस्त हो चुकी है कि दैनिक जीवन की अतृप्त आकांक्षायें, इच्छायें और संवेदनायें ही निद्रा के समय स्वप्न के रूप में परिलक्षित होती हैं। मनः शास्त्र के विश्व विख्यात आचार्य डा. कार्ल जुंग ने अपनी पुस्तक ‘‘मेमोरिज आफ ड्रीम्स रिफ्लैक्शन्स’’ में लिखा है—‘‘चेतन मस्तिष्क को ज्ञान प्राप्ति के जितने साधन प्राप्त हैं उससे कहीं अधिक और समर्थ, ठोस साधन अंग चेतन (सब कांशस) मन को उपलब्ध है।’’ चेतन मस्तिष्क दृश्य, श्रव्य तथा अन्य इन्द्रियानु भूतियों द्वारा ज्ञानार्जित करता है परन्तु उपचेतन के पास तो ज्ञान प्राप्ति के असीम साधन हैं। वह अन्तरिक्ष में प्रवाहित होते रहने वाले संकेत कम्पनों को भी पकड़ लेता है जिनमें असीम जानकारियां होती हैं और वह भी विभिन्न स्तरों की।

यह उपचेतन तभी सक्रिय होता है जब चेतन मन सो जाता है। सामान्यतः हमारा शरीर ही सोता है, चेतन मन नहीं, जिसे मस्तिष्क भी कह सकते हैं। सोते समय मन में चलते रहने वाले विचारों और कल्पनाओं की दृश्यावली साधारण स्वप्नों के रूप में उभर कर आती है। लेकिन जब मस्तिष्क भी थका होता है—चेतन मन भी सो जाता है तो गाढ़ी नींद की स्थिति होती है। कार्लजुंग के अनुसार उस गाढ़ी नींद के समय ही उपचेतन मन सक्रिय होता है।

फ्लोरन्स (इटली) के मनः शास्त्री गेस्टन उगदियानी का कहना है कि सक्रिय मस्तिष्क शिथिल होने अथवा सुषुप्ति की अवस्था में चले जाने के बाद दिखाई पड़ने वाले स्वप्नों में कई ऐसे संकेत ढूंढ़े जा सकते हैं जो महत्वपूर्ण कहे जा सकते हैं। इसी स्थिति में बहुतों को ऐसे आधार हाथ लगते हैं जिन्हें बहुत माथा-पच्ची करने के बाद भी नहीं समझा जा सका है। अपने स्वयं के एक स्वप्न का विश्लेषण करते हुए उन्होंने यह बात कही थी।

घटना उस समय की है जब गेस्टन सात वर्ष की आयु के बालक थे। तब वे प्रायः सपना देखा करते थे कि वे किसी बहुत बड़े मन्दिर में पुजारी का काम करते हैं, सपना इतना अधिक स्पष्ट था कि इमारत का नक्शा उनके मस्तिष्क पर जमा रहा और उस स्वप्न की गहरी छाप भी उनके मस्तिष्क में जमा रही। एक बार जब वे भारत आये तो उन्होंने फिर वैसा स्वप्न देखा। भारत मन्दिरों का देश है यह तो उन्हें मालूम ही था अतः वे अपनी जिज्ञासा का समाधान करने के लिए सभी प्रख्यात मन्दिरों में गये। खोजते खोजते वे महाबली पुरम् नगर के एक मन्दिर में गये तो उसे देखकर वे सन्न रह गये। यह मन्दिर हू बहू स्वप्न में देखे गये मन्दिर के समान था। इस स्वप्न का विश्लेषण उन्होंने पूर्व जन्म की स्मृति बताते हुए किया है और कहा है कि संभवतः गत जन्म में भारतीय थे।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

स्वप्नों के साथ जुड़ी हुई दूर दर्शन, अविज्ञान का ज्ञान और भविष्य के पूर्वाभास की घटनायें भी यही सिद्ध करती हैं कि मनुष्य की चेतना स्वप्नों के माध्यम से सूक्ष्म जगत् की हलचलों के साथ अपना सम्पर्क स्थापित कर लेती है। मस्तिष्क या चेतन मन के शिथिल होते ही मनुष्य की सूक्ष्म चेतना पर छाया रहने वाला उनका आवरण हट जाता है और उसका सम्पर्क दिव्य चेतना से जुड़ जाता है। ध्यान धारणा, समाधि और योग निद्रा के समय भी चेतन मन तथा बुद्धि की दौड़-धूप कम हो जाती है और उस समय भी अन्तः चेतना विराट् चेतना के साथ सम्पर्क कर लेती है। पूर्ण समाधि अथवा अर्ध समाधि की स्थिति में साधकों को जो दिव्य अनुभूतियां होती हैं उन्हें जागृत एवं अधिक यथार्थ स्वप्न कहा जाय तो उसमें कोई अतिशयोक्ति नहीं होगी।

प्रसिद्ध मनोविज्ञानी हैफनर मारेस का तो कहना है कि अपनी अन्तश्चेतना को इस प्रकार प्रशिक्षित भी किया जा सकता है कि वह स्वप्नों का संकेत समझ सके। सिडनी के टामफीचर नामक व्यक्ति ने तो यह कर भी दिखाया है। इतना ही नहीं उन्होंने ऐसी क्षमता भी अर्जित करली है कि जागृत स्थिति में न सुलझायी जा सकने वाली समस्याओं और गुत्थियों को वे स्वप्नों के माध्यम से सुलझा सके। इस क्षमता को प्राप्त करने के लिए उन्होंने वर्षों तक कई अभ्यास किये थे और उनमें सफलता भी पायी। टामफीयर की स्वप्न सिद्धि के कई प्रमाण सिडनी के समाचार पत्रों में प्रकाशित होते रहे हैं।

एक प्रमाण तो सिडनी नगर के पुलिस दफ्तर में भी दर्ज है। इसमें फीयर ने एक चुराये गये बालक को अपहरणकर्ताओं के चंगुल से मुक्त कराने में पुलिस की सहायता की थी। बालक इस समय कहां है, उसे किन व्यक्तियों ने चुराया है और उनका क्या पता ठिकाना है, वे बालक को क्या–क्या यातनायें दे रहे हैं आदि बातों का विवरण टामफीयर ने स्वप्न में देखकर बताया था और इसके लिए सिडनी पुलिस ने टामफीयर को दो हजार डॉलर पुरस्कार स्वरूप भी दिये थे।

योग साधना, ध्यान-अभ्यास और आत्मिक व्यायामों द्वारा हो अथवा पूर्व जन्मों के संस्कारों के परिणाम स्वरूप जब व्यक्ति का आत्मिक स्तर इतना ऊंचा उठ जाता है कि उसका मन आत्मा की सान्निध्य में पहुंच जाय तो वह इस स्तर की अनुभूतियां स्वप्न के माध्यम से प्राप्त करता है। उपचेतन मन ऐसे स्वप्न संकेत ही पकड़ता है जिनसे किसी का भला होता हो अथवा अपना पवित्र साध्य भी पवित्र साधनों से सधता हो। स्वप्नों के माध्यम से आज तक न तो किसी को अनीति अपनाने अथवा अवांछनीय लाभ उठाने के संकेत मिले हैं अथवा न किसी को हानि पहुंचाने की ही प्रेरणा मिली है। ऐसे उदाहरण अवश्य मिलते हैं जिनमें व्यक्ति के अपने सौभाग्य उदय में आ रहे अवरोधों को हटाने की प्रेरणा मिली हो।

स्वप्नों के माध्यम से विराट् चेतना दिशा बोध भी प्रदान करती है जैसे—सुदूर चौकियों पर लड़ रहे सैनिकों को उनके अफसर वायरलैस अथवा ट्रांसमीटर से संकेत देता है कि अमुक दिशा में बढ़ो। अमुक मोर्चे पर आक्रमण करो। उसी प्रकार विराट् चेतना भी व्यक्ति चेतना का मार्ग दर्शन करती है। अमेरिका के चार्ल्स फिल्मोर को प्राप्त स्वप्न संकेत इसी सिद्धान्त को प्रमाणित करते हैं।

चार्ल्स फिल्मोर एक सात्विक प्रकृति के व्यक्ति थे। वे स्वयं ध्यान साधना का अभ्यास करते और लोगों से भी कराते थे। एक रात उन्होंने स्वप्न देखा कि एक अपरिचित व्यक्ति उन्हें अपने पीछे-पीछे आने का संकेत कर रहा है। वे उसके पीछे-पीछे चल पड़े और कसांस नगर पहुंच गये। फिर वह व्यक्ति उन्हें ऐसे स्थान पर ले गया जो उनके लिए अपरिचित था। वहां उसने चार्ल्स के हाथ में एक समाचार पत्र दिया जिसका पहला अक्षर ‘यू’ ही वे पढ़ पाये थे कि एकाएक अनेक समाचार पत्र उनके हाथ में आते गये। साथ ही उन्होंने देखा कि सामने बैठे बहुत से व्यक्ति ध्यान कर रहे हैं।

स्पष्ट ही इस स्वप्न का अर्थ उन्होंने लगाया कि वे ध्यान साधना का प्रचार करे, संयोग की बात कि एक दिन कुछ लोगों ने उनके पास आकर इस कार्य को संगठन बद्ध प्रचार करने का प्रस्ताव रखा। इसके बाद चार्ल्स फिल्मोर कसास शहर चले गये। वहां के लोगों ने जिस स्थान पर संस्था का कार्यालय खोलने की बात कही वह स्थान यों तो चार्ल्स के लिए अपरिचित था परन्तु उन्होंने पाया कि स्वप्न में जिस स्थान को उन्होंने देखा था यह वही स्थान है उसी स्थान पर ‘‘सोसायटी ऑफ सायलेण्ट यूनिटी’’ नामक संस्था की स्थापना की। संस्था की ओर से जो समाचार पत्र निकाला गया उसका प्रथम अक्षर ‘यू’ ही था और अखबार का नाम ‘यूनिटी’ रखा गया। बाद में और भी पत्र पत्रिकायें वहां से छपीं। और स्वप्न का तथ्य सत्य हो गया। ‘‘यूनिटी’’ के माध्यम से अध्यात्म का संदेश काफी वर्षों तक विश्व भर में फैलाया जाता रहा।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

कई बार स्वप्न इतने प्रेरक होते हैं कि उनके कारण मनुष्य की जीवन दिशा ही बदल जाती है। सभी जानते हैं कि भगवान बुद्ध राजकुमार थे। उनके वीतराग संन्यासी हो जाने की भविष्यवाणी ज्योतिषियों से सुन कर शुद्धोधन ने इस बात का हर सम्भव प्रयास किया था कि उनके सामने कोई दुखद प्रसंग आने ही न पाये। फिर भी उन्होंने एक वृद्ध और शव यात्रा को देखकर जीवन प्रवाह के मोड़ देखे। इन घटनाओं ने उनके चित्त को विचलित किया। एक दिन उन्होंने स्वप्न देखा कि कोई श्वेत वस्त्रधारी एक वयोवृद्ध दिव्य पुरुष आया और उनका हाथ पकड़ कर श्मशान ले गया। उंगली का इशारा करते हुए उस दिव्य पुरुष ने बताया देख यह तेरी लाश है। इसे देख और प्राप्त हुए जीवन का सदुपयोग कर। आंख खुलते ही बुद्ध ने निश्चय कर डाला कि इस बहुमूल्य सौभाग्य का उन्हें किस प्रकार सदुपयोग करना है—जीवन का क्या प्रयोजन है और वे इसी क्षण रात में ही अपने राजपाट को छोड़कर श्रेय की खोज में निकल पड़े तथा उसे प्राप्त कर ही लिया।

फ्रान्स की राज्यक्रांति की सफल संचालिका ‘जोन ऑफ आर्क’ एक मामूली से किसान के घर में जन्मी थी। अपने पिता के घर ही उसने स्वप्न देखा कि आसमान से कोई फरिश्ता उतर कर आया है तथा उससे कह रहा है कि—‘‘अपने को पहचान! समय की पुकार सुन ओर स्वतन्त्रता की मशाल जला।’’ उस फरिश्ते ने जोन के हाथों में एक जलती हुई मशाल भी दी। नींद खुलने पर जोन ने इन बातों को गांठ में बांध लिया और उसी समय से फ्रांस को स्वतन्त्र कराने के लिए उत्साह के साथ काम करने लगी। इतिहास साक्षी है कि जोन ने कितनी वीरता के साथ स्वतन्त्रता संग्राम लड़ा और अपने प्राणों की बाजी लगा कर सफलता प्राप्त कर सकी तथा अपने आपको अमर कर गयी।

इस तरह के दिव्य आभास और दिव्य प्रेरणायें देने वाले स्वप्न उन्हीं व्यक्तियों को आते हैं जिनकी मनोभूमि अधिक विकसित होती है। पूर्व संस्कारों के कारण भी किन्हीं में ऐसी विशेषता पाई जाती है। कई लोग साधना-उपासना द्वारा अपनी मलीनताओं तथा विकृतियों का शोधन करके भी इस प्रकार की आत्मिक प्रखरता उत्पन्न करते हैं और स्वप्नों के माध्यम से ऐसे संकेत प्राप्त करते हैं जो आत्मतत्व की खोज में सहायक होते हैं अथवा आत्म सत्ता के अस्तित्व की पुष्टि करते हैं।

ऋषि पिप्पलाद ने निद्रा को इसीलिए यज्ञ कहा है कि इस अवस्था में भी वैयक्तिक चेतना परम चेतना के साथ आसानी से एकाकार हो जाती है। माण्डूक्य उपनिषद् में बताया गया है—

स्वप्न स्थान हुन्तः सहांग एकोनविंशति मुख प्रचिविक्त भुक् तैजसो द्वितीय पादः ।4। स्वप्न स्थान सौजस् उकारो द्वितीय मात्रोत्कर्ष दुभयत्वा द्वोत्कर्षति हवैज्ञान संतति समानश्च घवति ।10।

अर्थात्—स्वप्न अवस्था में जब मन सो जाता है तब उसकी प्रज्ञा बुद्धि अन्दर ही काम करने लगती है। इस समय उसके सातों अंग (पांच तन्मात्रायें अहंकार और महतत्व) उन्नीस मुख (दस इन्द्रियां, पांच प्राण और चार अन्तःकरण) भी उसी में लीन हो जाते हैं जिनसे आत्मा शरीर के समान ही संसार का भोग करता है। यह आत्मा का तेजस् द्वितीय पाद है अर्थात् यह जागृति और सुषुप्ति के बीच की अवस्था आत्मतत्व की खोज में सहायक हो सकती है।’’

स्वप्न मन को आत्मा से जोड़ने वाली अवस्था के रूप में भी बदले जा सकते हैं। शास्त्रकारों के अनुसार इसके लिए साधना उपासना द्वारा अपनी चेतना का परिष्कार, मलीनताओं का निवारण तथा आत्म शोधन के द्वारा अपने व्यक्तित्व का परिपाक करना पड़ता है। जिस समय चेतना पूर्णतः निर्मल, शुद्ध हो जाती है उस समय आत्म सत्ता एवं परमात्म सत्ता का उसी प्रकार अनुभव किया जा सकता है, जिस प्रकार कि सामने बैठे हुए व्यक्ति या रखी हुई वस्तु का।

साधना क्षेत्र में आत्मिक प्रगति की कितनी मंजिल पार कर ली गयी है इसका पता भी स्वप्नों से लगाया जा सकता है पुराणों और आर्षग्रन्थों में इस प्रकार के कई स्वप्नों का उल्लेख आता है जिनसे यह पता चलता है कि साधना क्षेत्र में हमारी प्रगति किस गति से हो रही है। स्वप्नों के संकेत यदि समझना सम्भव हो सके तो न केवल आत्मिक स्थिति का स्तर मालूम किया जा सकता है वरन् उसके माध्यम से सूक्ष्म को समझ पाना तथा उसके साथ ताल मेल बिठाना भी सम्भव हो सकता है। प्रश्नोपनिषद् में महर्षि ने निद्रा को इसीलिए यज्ञ कहा है कि उस अवस्था में चेतना के अन्तर्मुख होने की संभावना भी रहती है। अन्यथा निद्रा, आलस्य, प्रमाद की तामसिक वृत्ति भी हो सकती है।

इस तरह स्वप्न मात्र अचेतन की दमित भावनाओं की अभिव्यक्ति मात्र नहीं है जैसा कि पाश्चात्य मनोविज्ञान प्रतिपादित करता आया है। वे मनश्चेतना को अन्तः चेतना से जोड़ने वाले सम्पर्क सूत्र की भूमिका निभाते हैं। स्वप्न स्थूल मस्तिष्क नहीं देखता वरन् अन्दर विराजमान चेतन सत्ता देखती है। उनकी महत्ता उसी रूप में समझी जानी चाहिए।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*निद्रावस्था एवं सपनों की दुनिया*

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

सो जाने के बाद व्यक्ति जैसे किसी दूसरी ही दुनिया में पहुंच जाता है। उसे अपने आस-पास की परिस्थितियों, वस्तुओं और सम्बन्धों की कुछ भी स्मृति नहीं रहती एक तरह से उस समय व्यक्ति की आंशिक मृत्यु ही हो जाती है। हृदय की धड़कन, रक्त का संचार और श्वांस प्रश्वांस भले ही चलते रहें, परन्तु उसकी चेतना का सम्बन्ध उस समय तो स्थूल जगत से कट ही जाता है। उस समय मन अपनी ही दुनिया में घूमता है और चित्र विचित्र सपने देखता है। जागने पर तो यह लगता है कि बे सिर-पैर के सपने देखे गये हैं परन्तु जिस समय वे देखे जाते हैं उस समय तो वास्तविक ही लगते हैं।
निद्रा और स्वप्न में परस्पर क्या सम्बन्ध है। शरीर का कौन-सा अंग स्वप्नों के लिए उत्तरदायी है, यह जानने के लिए शिकागो विश्वविद्यालय के दो छात्र नेपोलियन क्लीरमा और यूजोन ऐसेटिस्की शोध करने लगे। दोनों की खोज पूरी तो नहीं हो सकी, पर उससे कई नये तथ्य प्रकाश में आये हैं। उन्होंने पाया कि कोई व्यक्ति स्वप्न देखता है तो उसकी आंखों की पुतलियां ठीक उसी प्रकार घूमती हैं जैसे जागृत अवस्था में कोई दृश्य देखते समय घूमती हैं। अर्थात् आंखें उस समय बन्द रहते हुए भी देखती हैं।
आधुनिक विज्ञान ने स्वप्नों के सम्बन्ध में कई नये तथ्यों का पता लगाया है और उनमें से अधिकांश तथ्य भारतीय ऋषियों के निष्कर्षों से मेल खाते हैं उदाहरण के लिए निद्रा के समय व्यक्ति का शरीर शिथिल पड़ जाता है, उसकी इन्द्रियां काम करना लगभग बन्द कर देती हैं। फिर भी स्वप्नों की दुनिया में पहुंचकर व्यक्ति जागृत होने की अवस्था जैसे ही काम करता है। इस आधार पर प्रसिद्ध मनोविज्ञानी हैफनर राबर्ट ने प्रतिपादित किया है कि ज्ञान और अनुभव का आधार इन्द्रियां नहीं हैं। बल्कि मनुष्य की सूक्ष्म सत्ता ही उनके माध्यम से ज्ञान और अनुभव प्राप्त करती है।
वृहदारण्यक में जागृति, सुषुप्ति की तरह स्वप्न को मन की तीसरी अवस्था बताया गया है। जब मन सो जाता है तो वह अपने ही संकल्प विकल्प से अभीष्ट वस्तुओं के निर्माण की क्षमता से ओत-प्रोत होता है। सुख-दुःख की सामान्य परिस्थिति भी जागृत जगत की तरह ही उस स्थिति में भी जुड़ी रहती है। जिस तरह जागृत में जीव के संस्कार उसे आत्मिक प्रसन्नता और आह्लाद प्रदान करते और निश्चिन्त भविष्य की रूप रेखा बनाते रहते हैं। उसी तरह संयत और पवित्र मन में भी जो स्वप्न आयेंगे वे भविष्य की उज्ज्वल संभावनाओं के प्रतीक होंगे। इस दिशा में अध्यात्म तत्वदर्शन की मान्यता स्पष्ट है। वैज्ञानिक सूक्ष्म सत्ता एवं स्वप्न का मध्यवर्ती सम्बन्ध जोड़ते हुए भी उसे पूरी तरह जान पाने में असमर्थ रहे हैं एवं अभी उस सूक्ष्म सत्ता की खोज में मन तक ही पहुंचा जा सका है और बताया जाता है कि मन ही विभिन्न स्तरों पर देखी, सुनी, जानी और अनुभव की हुई बातों की स्मृति व कल्पना करते हुए सपने के रूप में देखता है। मानसिक गुत्थियां और जीवन की उलझनें, अनुभूतियां मस्तिष्क में लुक-छिपकर बैठी रहती हैं और जब बुद्धि का दबाव घट जाता है तो निद्रावस्था में स्वप्नों के रूप में बाहर निकल आती हैं। इसके अतिरिक्त यह भी माना जाने लगा है कि मन कई बार ऐसी तरंगों को भी पकड़ लेता है, जो किसी स्थान पर घटी घटना के कारण सूक्ष्म जगत् में उत्पन्न हुई हैं अथवा निकट भविष्य में होने वाली हैं। इस स्तर के स्वप्नों को मन की अतीन्द्रिय चेतना कहा जाता है।
परन्तु भारतीय मनीषियों की दृष्टि में मन ही एक मात्र समर्थ या सूक्ष्म सत्ता नहीं है। उससे भी सूक्ष्म सत्ता मनुष्य की चेतना है जिसे जीवात्मा कहा जाता है और वही मन तथा इन्द्रियों का उपयोग कर ज्ञान व अनुभव प्राप्त करता है। ऐतरेयोपनिषद् में इस सम्बन्ध में कहा है—
यदेत हृदयं मनश्चैतत् । संज्ञानपाज्ञान विज्ञानं प्रज्ञानं मेधा दृष्टि र्घृति र्मनीषा जूति स्मृतिः संकल्प क्रतुरसुः कामो वश प्रज्ञानस्य नामधेयानि भवन्ति ।।
(3।1।2)
अर्थात्—यह अन्तःकरण ही मन है। इस मन की ज्ञानशक्ति, विवेचन शक्ति, तत्काल समझने, अनुभव करने, देखने की शक्ति तथा धैर्य, बुद्धि, स्मरण, संकल्प, मनोरथ, प्राण, कामना, अभिलाषा आदि शक्तियां उस परमात्मा से ही प्राप्त होती हैं जो जीवात्मा के रूप में इस शरीर में अवस्थित रहता है।

एक बार एक अन्धे से पूछा गया कि क्या तुम्हें स्वप्न दिखाई देते हैं इस पर उसने उत्तर दिया मुझे खुली आंख से भी जो वस्तुयें दिखाई नहीं देतीं वह स्वप्न में दिखाई देती हैं इससे फ्रायड की इस धारणा का खण्डन होता है कि मनुष्य दिन भर जो देखता और सोचता है। वही दृश्य मस्तिष्क के अन्तराल में बस जाते और स्वप्न के रूप में दिखाई देने लगते हैं। निश्चय ही यह तथ्य यह बताता है कि स्वप्नों का सम्बन्ध काल की सीमा से परे अतीन्द्रिय जगत से है अर्थात् चिरकाल से चले आ रहे भूत से लेकर अनन्त काल तक चलने वाले भविष्य जिस अतीन्द्रिय चेतना में सन्निहित हैं स्वप्न काल में मानवीय चेतना उसका स्पर्श करने लगती है। इसका एक स्पष्ट उदाहरण एक अध्ययन में एक बालक द्वारा देखे गये स्वप्न की समीक्षा से मिलता है। बच्चे ने पहले न तो काश्मीर देखा था न नैनीताल किन्तु उसने बताया

मैंने हरा-भरा मैदान कल-कल करती नदियां ऊंचे बर्फीले पर्वत शिखर देखे, कुछ ही क्षणों में पट-परिवर्तन हुआ और मेरे सामने जिस मैदान का दृश्य था वह मेरे विद्यालय का था। मेरे अध्यापक महोदय हाथ में डंडा लिये मेरी ओर बढ़ रहे थे तभी मेरी नींद टूट गई। इस से एक बात स्वप्नों की क्रमिक गहराई का भी बोध होता है। स्पर्श या निद्रा जितनी प्रगाढ़ होगी स्वप्न उतने ही सार्थक, सत्य और मार्मिक होंगे सामयिक स्वप्न उथले स्तर पर अर्थात् जागृत अवस्था के अन करीब होते प्रतीत होते हैं, पर यह तभी सम्भव है जब अपना अन्तःकरण पवित्र और निर्मल हो। निकाई किये हुये खेतों की फसल में एक ही तरह के पौधे दिखाई देते हैं वे अच्छी तरह विकसित होते और फलते फूलते भी हैं। पर यदि खेत खर पतवार से भरा हुआ हो तो उसमें क्या फसल बोई गई है, न तो इसी बात का पता चल पाता है और न ही उस खेत के पौधे ताकतवर होते हैं, ये कमजोर पौधे कैसी फसल देंगे, इसका भी सहज ही अनुमान किया जा सकता है। मन जितना अधिक उच्च-चिन्तन उच्च संस्कारों से ओत-प्रोत शान्त और निर्मल होगा स्वप्न उतने ही स्पष्ट और सार्थक होंगे।

एक बात स्पष्ट प्रतीत होती है कि जागते हुए जो स्वप्न देखे जाते हैं वे कल्पनाएं होती हैं तथा सोते हुए जो कल्पनाएं की जाती हैं उन्हें स्वप्न कहते हैं। स्वप्न और कल्पना में प्रायः यही अन्तर देखा और समझा जाता है, परन्तु इतना मात्र ही अन्तर नहीं है। जिस प्रकार जागृत स्थिति में कई विचित्र और अबूझ अनुभव होते हैं उसी प्रकार निद्रित अवस्था में भी अनेक स्वप्न ऐसे होते हैं जो अदृश्य जगत की वास्तविक अनुभूति कराते हैं और वह अनुभूति ऐसी होती है कि उन्हें स्थूल नेत्रों से प्रायः नहीं ही देखा जा सकता।

साधारणतः स्वप्न में होने वाले अनुभवों का प्रत्यक्ष अनुभवों से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं दिखाई देता, लेकिन कई बार स्वप्न में ऐसी अनुभूतियां होती हैं जिन्हें विचित्र और विलक्षण ही नहीं चमत्कारिक भी कहा जा सकता है। ऐसे स्वप्नों का विश्लेषण करते हुए मनःशास्त्रियों का कथन है कि उस समय मनुष्य की निद्रितावस्था में काम करने वाली मानसिक शक्ति ऐसे कार्य कर दिखाती है जो जागृतावस्था में मन को अत्यन्त कठिन या असम्भव मालूम होती है। किसी गणितज्ञ को एक प्रश्न बहुत कठिन मालूम होता था। अनेक बार प्रयत्न करने पर भी वह प्रश्न हल न हो सका। एक दिन उक्त प्रश्न को स्लेट पर लिखकर सोचते-सोचते ही वह गणितज्ञ सो गया। सुबह उठते ही उसे यह मालूम हुआ कि उसके मन ने उक्त प्रश्न को हल कर लिया है तत्काल उसने स्लेट पर उस प्रश्न का पूरा हल स्लेट पर लिख डाला और वह आनन्द से नाचने लगा।

*यह सच है कि गहरी नींद में या तो स्वप्न आते ही नहीं**,* *आते हैं तो छोटे होते हैं।* निरर्थक और असंगत स्वप्न उथली नींद में आते हैं। वे उद्विग्न करने वाले और असमंजस में डालने वाले भी होते हैं। *गहरी नींद का न आना इस बात का चिन्ह है कि आहार-विहार को प्रकृति के अनुशासन से नहीं चलाया जा रहा है।* अनावश्यक तनाव या दबाव के बीच रहा जा रहा है। स्वप्नों की विसंगतियों को देखकर जीवनक्रम की अस्त-व्यस्तता की जानकारी मिलती है। साथ ही चेतावनी भी प्रस्तुत होती है कि तनावयुक्त जीवन क्रम को बदलने का समय रहते प्रयत्न किया जाय। इस प्रकार स्वप्न हमें अपने सम्बन्ध की अविज्ञात एवं उपेक्षित जानकारियों को सचित्र की तरह प्रस्तुत करते हैं और सुधार के लिए परामर्श प्रोत्साहन भी प्रस्तुत करते हैं।
*नींद की आवश्यकता तो मात्र आहार के समान ही समझी जानी चाहिए।* थकान के बाद थोड़ा सुस्ताने से दैनिक कार्यों का ढर्रा ठीक तरह चलता है। बिना रुके लगातार काम करने वाले आरम्भ में तो कुछ अधिक काम भी कर लेते हैं किन्तु बाद में शरीर में बढ़ी हुई गर्मी कष्टकारक सिद्ध होती है। इन्जन को लगातार बहुत देर नहीं चलाया जाता, उसे बीच-बीच में ठण्डा होते रहने का अवसर दिया जाता है। श्रम और विश्राम का भी ऐसा ही तारतम्य है। एक दूसरे को राहत मिलती है। श्रम की महत्ता जिस प्रकार समझी जाती है। उसी प्रकार विश्राम की भी समझी जानी चाहिए किन्तु स्मरण रहे इस बहाने कोई आलसी बनने का प्रयत्न न करने पाये। *ठलुआ रहने से तो विश्राम हाथ रह जाता है और थकान के कारण जो गहरी नींद आती है उस लाभ एवं आनन्द से वंचित रहना पड़ता है।*
हर व्यक्ति जिन्दगी का प्रायः एक तिहाई भाग नींद में गुजारता है। देखने में यह व्यर्थ गया प्रतीत होता है पर बात ऐसी नहीं। यह अवधि थकान उतारने और नई क्षमता अर्जित करने की दृष्टि से नितान्त आवश्यक है। रात्रि न हो और सदा दिन ही बना रहे तो कोई अदूरदर्शी ही यह अनुमान लगा सकता है कि इससे दूना काम एवं उपार्जन होने लगेगा। सच तो यह है कि ऐसी स्थिति में काम करने वाली मशीन कुछ ही समय में इतनी गरम और अशक्त हो जायगी कि उसके लिए अपने मस्तिष्क की रेखा तक सम्भव न रहेगी।  नींद के सम्बन्ध में भी यही बात है उसमें कटौती करना या होना सौभाग्य का नहीं दुर्भाग्य का ही चिन्ह है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

निद्रा विशेषज्ञ डा. माइकेल जुवेट का कथन है कि निद्रा को मनःसंस्थान की विद्युत प्रक्रिया के साथ सम्बन्ध जोड़े रहने की बात है। उसमें शरीरगत रसायनों का भी बड़ा योगदान रहता है। यदि आहार गले और सांस के द्वारा मिलने वाले रसायनों को शारीरिक आवश्यकताओं के अनुरूप होने की बात न बनी तो अन्य विकृतियां उत्पन्न होने के साथ-साथ नींद में भी विक्षेप पड़ेगा। अधूरी नींद में जो स्वप्नों की भरमार रहती है उससे उपयुक्त विश्राम मिलने में विघ्न खड़ा होता रहेगा। उनसे पेट साफ रखने की तथा सुपाच्य आहार पद्धति अपनाने की व्यवस्था बनाने की सलाह भी अनिद्राग्रस्तों तथा डरावने स्वप्न देखने वालों को दी है।

निद्रा के ऊपर किया गया विश्लेषण एवं शोध अध्ययन चिकित्सकों के लिये काफी मार्गदर्शक सिद्ध हुआ है।
प्रसिद्ध अमेरिकी पत्रिका। साइकोलॉजी टूडे में डा. एम. मिटलेर ने एक निद्रा के रोगी की घटना प्रकाशित की थी। उस व्यक्ति ने ऐसी धारणा बना रखी थी कि लेटने के 1 घण्टे बाद उसको नींद आती है और वह 5 घण्टे से भी कम सो पाता है। इसके कारण वह दिन भर थकान अनुभव करता था। जब ई.ई.जी. द्वारा उसकी जांच की गई तो यह पाया गया कि बिस्तर पर लेटने के 10 मिनट बाद ही सो जाता और सात घण्टे से कुछ अधिक ही सोया रहता। उसके तनाव और चिन्ता एवं भ्रम दूर कर देने भर से उसका मिथ्या रोग दूर हो गया। वह वास्तव में कम नींद का रोगी न था। उसने स्वयं ही ऐसा सोच रखा था कि उसे कम नींद आती है।

सर्वेक्षण से पता चला है कि लगभग 75 प्रतिशत से अधिक लोग नींद सम्बन्धी शिकायतों को लेकर डाक्टरों के पास पहुंचते हैं। लोग स्वाभाविक निद्रा को भूलते जा रहे हैं, नशीली दवाइयों गोलियों के सहारे सोने का प्रयास करते हैं। इस प्रकार की दवाइयां संसार में प्रतिवर्ष लाखों टन बनती हैं। मनुष्य जब नींद की दवा का आदी हो जाता तो दवा का प्रभाव भी कम हो जाता है वह तनाव से ग्रस्त हो जाता है। विश्राम न मिल पाने से तनाव की स्थिति में विषाक्त पदार्थ एवं हारमोन्स उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं। फलतः मनुष्य को अनिद्रा रोग का सामना करना पड़ता है।

निद्रा सम्बन्धी रोग प्रायः तीन प्रकार के माने जाते हैं—
(1) इन्सोमेनिया—इस प्रकार के रोग में व्यक्ति को कुछ नींद तो आती है, परन्तु उसे अल्प कालीन निद्रा का पता नहीं रहता।
(2) डायसोमेनिया—नींद की अवस्था में दांत किट-किटाना, बड़बड़ाना, चल पड़ना, चीखना, पेशाब कर देना आदि इस रोग के लक्षण हैं। इसका कारण ‘रैपिड आई मूवमेन्ट’ निद्रा (रैम) की अनुपस्थिति बताया जाता है।
(3) नार्को लेप्सी—इसमें अत्यधिक नींद आती है अथवा नींद का दौरा पड़ता है।
नींद सम्बन्धी अधिकतर रोग मनोशारीरिक होते हैं। निरन्तर मानसिक तनाव एवं अशान्ति के परिणाम स्वरूप अनिद्रा रोग की उत्पत्ति होती है। अधिकांश रोगियों का मात्र भ्रम होता है कि उन्हें नींद नहीं आती और थका-थका अनुभव करते हैं। इसे ही अनिद्रा भ्रम कहा जाता है।
शरीर विज्ञानियों का कथन है कि स्वस्थ रहने के लिए विश्राम का एक महत्वपूर्ण माध्यम है निद्रा। प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को नींद की आवश्यकता अलग-अलग होती है। कई व्यक्ति तीन-चार घण्टे की नींद में ही पूर्ण विश्राम ले लेते हैं। बहुत से लोग आठ-दस घंटे सोने पर भी पर्याप्त विश्राम नहीं ले पाते।
निद्रा की एक विशेष अवस्था में शरीर को सबसे अधिक विश्राम मिलता है। वह पूर्णतः निष्क्रिय सा रहता है। मांसपेशियां पूरी शिथिल हो जाती हैं। इस अवस्था को वैज्ञानिकों की भाषा में ‘रैपिड आई मूवमेन्ट’ कहते हैं। जो स्वप्नावस्था की एक विशेष स्थिति है। इस स्थिति में ई.ई.जी. द्वारा मस्तिष्कीय तरंगों का अंकन जागृत अवस्था की तरह होता है। *योगनिद्रा के अभ्यास से ऐसी अवस्था प्राप्त कर पूर्ण विश्राम का लाभ हर व्यक्ति उठा सकता है। योगनिद्रा के अभ्यास से तनाव से उत्पन्न प्राण सम्बन्धी असन्तुलन दूर होता है। अन्तःस्रावी ग्रन्थियों में सन्तुलन होता है परिणाम स्वरूप मानसिक विश्राम मिलता है।*

निद्रा लाने वाली औषधियों का उपयोग इन दिनों संसार भर से आश्चर्यजनक गति से बढ़ रहा है। अकेले अमेरिका से अब हर रोज प्रायः बीस लाख डालर की निद्रा औषधियां सेवन की जाती हैं। इसमें से अधिक ‘वार्विचुरेट’ नामक रसायन से बनती हैं। इसी श्रेणी में प्रोमाइड—क्लोरल हाइड्रेट-पैरिल्डि हाइड—फिनोबा र्बीटोन जैसे रसायन भी आते हैं। प्रकारान्तर से इन्हीं को उलट-पुलट कर निद्रा औषधियां बनती हैं। इनका आरम्भ के दिनों में तो अभीष्ट प्रभाव होता है पर धीरे-धीरे शरीर उनका अभ्यस्त हो जाता है तो असर भी घटने लगता है ऐसी दशा में मात्रा बढ़ानी पड़ती है इतने पर भी असर कम होते चलने की कठिनाई बढ़ती ही जाती है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*अचेतन की स्थिति में खुलती सूक्ष्म परतें*
सैकड़ों निद्राचार रोगियों का उपचार करने वाले फ्रांस के प्रसिद्ध मनोरोग चिकित्सक डॉक्टर विलियम जैसे ने अपने इलाज में आये अनेक रोगियों का विस्तृत विवरण प्रकाशित किया है। सौमने बुलिज्म (निद्राचार) पुस्तक में प्रकाशित यह विवरण कितने रोचक हैं। इसमें एक बीस वर्ष की युवती आईरीन का विवरण प्रकाशित हुआ। उस पर घण्टों तक निद्राभ्रमण का दौरा रहता था। इस रोग का आरम्भ में उसे अपनी मां की मृत्यु के साथ आरम्भ हुआ और मुद्दतों तक चलता रहा। वह निद्राचार ग्रस्त स्थिति में घण्टों बनी रहती और अपनी मां की मृत्यु का घटना-क्रम उस समय किया गया शोक विलाप आदि क्रियाएं एक नाटक की तरह दुहराती रहती थी। पूरा नाटक सम्पन्न कर लेने के बाद कुछ घण्टों में जब दौरा समाप्त होता तो वह वापस बिस्तर पर आ जाती। जब वह दौरे की स्थिति में रहती थी तो न केवल मां की मृत्यु के समय सम्पन्न की गई क्रियाओं को यथावत् दोहराती वरन् यहां तक कि वह कब्रिस्तान तक जाती और अपनी मां की कब्र के पास खड़ी रहकर कुछ समय तक प्रार्थना करती रहती। यह सब करने के बाद जब वह वापस आ कर सो जाती और सुबह उठती थी। तो उसे इन बातों के बारे में कुछ भी याद नहीं रहता था।

*इस रोग के सम्बन्ध में कहा जाता है कि मरीज पर सौमने रूवलिज्म का दौरा तब पड़ता है जब रोगी का अचेतन उभर कर सचेतन मस्तिष्क को पूरी तरह अपने नियन्त्रण में ले लेता है। ठीक उसी प्रकार जिस प्रकार कि मन्त्रों के द्वारा वश में किये गये भूत।* *इस अवस्था में अचेतन मस्तिष्क में दबी हुई प्रवृत्तियां उभरती हैं और वह सचेतन के एक भाग पर कब्जा करके उनसे मनचाहा काम करा लेती है। जब तक अचेतन मन का नियन्त्रण रहता है या जब तक उसमें दबी हुई उभरी प्रवृत्तियां तृप्त नहीं हो जाती तब तक वह मनुष्य को अचेत निद्रावस्था में ही तिकड़ी का नाच नचाता रहता है। जब उसकी तृप्ति हो जाती है तो वह शरीर को लाकर उसी चारपाई पर पटक देता है जहां से उसे उठाया था।*

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मनुष्य जीवन का सर्वाधिक समय सोने में लगता है। यद्यपि दिन के 24 घण्टों में से सामान्यतः 16 घण्टे जागते हुए ही बीतते हैं परन्तु इन 16 घण्टों में अनेक विध क्रिया कलाप अपनाया जाता रहता है। यदि एक ही काम में समय लगने की दृष्टि से समय विभाजन और उसका मूल्यांकन किया जाय तो इसी निष्कर्ष पर पहुंचना पड़ेगा कि निद्रा ही मनुष्य का सबसे ज्यादा समय लेती है। स्वस्थ मनुष्य के लिए प्रायः आठ घण्टे नींद लेना आवश्यक समझा गया है।

नींद के सम्बन्ध में एक तथ्य यह भी प्रकाश में आया है कि उस समय शरीर तो सोया रहता है किन्तु मन जागता रहता है और वह तरह-तरह की हलचलें किया करता है। जागृत अवस्था में मन के जो क्रिया-कलाप, व्यवहार, आचरण और कार्यों के रूप में अभिव्यक्त होते जान पड़ते हैं सुप्तावस्था में मन की वही हलचलें स्वप्न के रूप में दिखाई देती हैं। जागृत स्थिति में मन की उचंगों को सामाजिक दबाव, नैतिकता और सभ्यता के मानदण्डों से दबाना पड़ता है उन्हें व्यक्त होने से रोकना पड़ता है। लेनिन स्वप्न एक ऐसी स्थिति है कि  वहां इस तरह का कोई दबाव अथवा नैतिक बाध्यता नहीं रहती, इसी लिए सपनों में मन स्वच्छन्द होकर बिहार करता है। इसी आधार पर प्रसिद्ध मनोवैज्ञानिक फ्राइड ने यह सिद्धांत प्रतिपादित किया, कि ‘‘प्रत्येक स्वप्न अतीत की अनुभूतियों और दैहिक संवेदनों, विकारों का संयुक्त परिणाम होता है। स्वप्न यह स्पष्ट करते हैं कि हमारा चेतन मन, हमारी भावनाओं के हाथ का एक खिलौना मात्र है।

फ्राइड ने यह भी कहा कि मन की उचित वासनाएं ही प्रायः स्वप्न के रूप में प्रकट होती हैं और तरह-तरह के रंग बिरंगे चित्र दिखाकर अपनी तृप्ति का उपाय सृजती रहती हैं। लेकिन अब यह धारणा पुरानी पड़ चुकी है और यह स्वप्नों का एक पक्ष सिद्ध हुई, न कि उन्हें समझने या व्याख्यायित करने का सम्पूर्ण आधार।

‘‘ऐसा कोई स्वप्न जो नींद खुलने के बाद भी याद रहे, दबी हुई आकांक्षाओं की छद्म पूर्ति ही होता है’’ इन पंक्तियों में सुप्रसिद्ध यौन विज्ञानी सिगमण्ड फ्रायड ने अपने स्वप्न सिद्धान्तों को सूत्र रूप में कह दिया है। इस सिद्धान्त का विवेचन और विश्लेषण करते हुए फ्रायड ने ‘‘इमर्जेन्स एण्ड डेवलपमेण्ट ऑफ साइको—एनालिसस’’ पुस्तक में यह सिद्ध करने का प्रयास किया है कि मनुष्य रात में सोते समय जो स्वप्न देखता है उनसे वह अपनी दबी हुई कामनाओं विशेषतः राग और यौन आकांक्षाओं की पूर्ति ही करता है।

यह ठीक है कि अचेतन मन में दबी हुई इच्छायें आकांक्षायें प्रायः स्वप्न के रूप में भी सामने आती हैं। परन्तु यह पूर्णतः सत्य नहीं है। हमारा मन शरीर के माध्यम से अपनी इच्छाओं और कामनाओं को पूरा करता है। कई इच्छायें ऐसी भी होती हैं जिन्हें वह अपने आस पास के वातावरण, सामाजिक दबाव और अक्षमता या असमर्थता के कारण पूर्ण नहीं कर पाता। ऐसी स्थिति में वह इच्छा पूर्ति की कल्पनायें भर करता रह सकता है। यह पूरी न होने वाली इच्छायें मन की मन में ही दबी रहती हैं और रात को जब व्यक्ति सो जाता है, तब उन कल्पनाओं को दृश्यों के रूप में देखकर इच्छा पूर्ति का आनन्द लेने लगता है। रात में जब व्यक्ति सो जाता है तो उसका शरीर तो शिथिल हो जाता है पर मन तब भी जागृत रहता है और वही अपनी इच्छाओं आकांक्षाओं के स्वप्न सजाता देखता रहता है। फ्रायड ने स्वप्नों की इतनी ही व्याख्या की है और मान लिया गया है कि स्वप्न मनुष्य की दमित अपूर्ण इच्छाओं की प्रतीकात्मक पूर्ति मात्र हैं, इससे अधिक कुछ भी नहीं।

सिगमण्ड फ्रायड ने 2900 स्वप्न संग्रह करके उनके आधार पर एक बड़ी 70 विवेचनात्मक पुस्तक लिखी है ‘‘ड्रीम एक्सप्लेण्ड’’ स्वप्नों की गम्भीर समीक्षायें की हैं और उन्हें अधिकांश मन में दबी हुई वासनाओं की अवचेतन मन में काल्पनिक स्थिति माना है। फ्रायड का कथन है कि मनुष्य दिन भर अनेक तरह की इच्छायें किया करता है, किन्तु सामाजिक नियन्त्रणों प्रतिबन्धों, कानून के भय व साधनों के अभाव आदि कारणों से वह अपनी इच्छायें, वासनायें पूरी नहीं कर पाता है। मन स्वप्नावस्था में इन दमित इच्छाओं व वासनाओं की ही मनचीती किया करता है। उसकी सभी मानसिक कल्पनायें फिल्म की भांति लगातार उभरती और प्रकट होती रहती है।

*फ्रायड के विचारों का खण्डन प्रख्यात मनःशास्त्री कार्ल गुस्ताव जुंग ने किया है। वे कहते हैं कि दैनिक घटनाओं और संवेदनाओं का प्रभाव स्वप्नों में रहता तो है**,* *पर वे इतने तक ही सीमित नहीं है। ब्रह्माण्ड में प्रवाहित होती रहने वाली पराचेतना में स्थितिवश अनेक विश्व प्रतिबिम्ब तैरते रहते हैं। मनुष्य की अनुभूतियां उनसे प्रभावित होती हैं और प्रभाव व्यक्ति की निज की स्थिति के साथ सम्मिलित होकर स्वप्न जैसी विचित्र प्रतिक्रिया उत्पन्न करता है। उनका अभिप्राय यह है कि व्यक्ति की सीमित चेतना व्यापक पराचेतना के साथ मिलकर जिस स्तर का अनुभव करती है उसका सीधा तो नहीं**,* *पर आड़ा टेड़ा परिचय स्वप्न संकेतों में मिल जाता है।*

स्वप्न सभी सत्य होते हों यह बात नहीं। अनेक स्वप्न ऐसे होते हैं जो केवल मात्र अपनी शारीरिक और मानसिक स्थिति का संकेत करते हैं। जिस तरह वैद्य नाड़ी, और लक्षणों को देखकर रोग और बीमारी का पता लगा लेते हैं और उसी तरह इन समझ में आने वाले स्वप्नों से शरीर और मनोजगम की अपनी स्थिति का अध्ययन शीशे की भांति किया और उन्हें सुधारा जा सकता है। फ्रायड मनोविज्ञान में स्वप्नों की समीक्षा को इसी रूप में लिया जा सकता है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*स्वप्नों का**,* *स्थान विशेष से भी सम्बन्ध होता है। इस सम्बन्ध में डा. फिशर द्वारा उल्लखित एक स्त्री का स्वप्न बहुत महत्व रखता है वह स्त्री जब एक विशेष स्थान पर सोती तो उसे सदैव यही स्वप्न आता कि कोई व्यक्ति एक हाथ में छुरी लिये दूसरे से उसकी गर्दन दबोच रहा है। पता लगाने पर ज्ञात हुआ कि उस स्थान पर सचमुच ही एक व्यक्ति ने एक युवती का इतना गला दबाया था जिससे वह लगभग मौत के समीप जा पहुंची थी। स्थान विशेष में मानव विद्युत के कम्पन चिरकाल तक बने रहते हैं। कब्रिस्तान की भयानकता और देव-मन्दिरों की पवित्रता इसके साक्ष्य के रूप में लिये जा सकते हैं।*

स्वप्नों पर आस-पास के वातावरण का जिनमें व्यक्ति की दैहिक स्थिति भी सम्मिलित है, स्पष्ट प्रभाव इस तथ्य का परिचायक है कि उस समय हमारा सशक्त अवचेतन सक्रिय रहता है तथा वह अपने संस्कारों के अनुरूप उनकी अनुभूति करता है। यदि आहार ज्यादा कर लिया गया हो तो आमाशय एवं मस्तिष्क अधिक रक्त प्रवाह से उत्तेजित रहते हैं। यह उत्तेजना स्वप्नों के रूप में व्यक्त होती है और स्वप्नों का स्वरूप व्यक्ति मन के ढांचे के अनुसार भिन्न-भिन्न होता है।

प्यासा आदमी स्वप्न में जलाशय की तलाश में फिरता है और शौच की इच्छा होने पर टट्टी के लिए स्थान ढूंढ़ता है। वीर्य में गर्मी बढ़ जाने से काम सेवन और स्वप्न दोष होने की घटना अनेकों के साथ घटित होती है। यह शारीरिक स्थिति से सम्बन्धित स्वप्न के बढ़े-चढ़े प्रतीकात्मक रूप हैं। बालकों की तरह अचेतन मन भी बहुत कल्पनाशील होता है। जरा से इशारे पर तिल का ताड़ गढ़ लेता है।

दो महिलाओं के सोते समय एक प्रयोग के अधीन पैर के पास गर्म मोमबत्ती ले जाई गई। एक ने स्वप्न में देखा कि वह तपते रेगिस्तान में सहसा आ पड़ी है, दूसरी ने स्वप्न देखा कि उसका पैर झुलस रहा है।

एक अन्य प्रयोग में कई व्यक्तियों की हथेलियों को रूई से सहलाया गया। फलस्वरूप स्वप्न में किसी ने देखा कि वह अपनी प्रेमिका का शरीर सहला रहा है तो दूसरे ने देखा वह मालिश करवा रहा है, तीसरे ने देखा कि वह स्केटिंग कर रहा है यानी बर्फ पर फिसल रहा है, चौथे ने देखा कि उसके शरीर से एक झबरी बिल्ली अपनी देह रगड़ रही है। एक अन्य प्रयोग में एक ही व्यक्ति के हाथ में दो बार अन्तराल से मोमबत्ती रखने पर पहली बार हाकी-स्टिक से खेलने का, दूसरी बार मुगदर घुमाने का स्वप्न देखा। स्पष्ट है कि अवचेतन का कौन-सा तार कब झंकृत हो उठा है, यही स्वप्न दृश्यों का आधार बनता है। स्वप्न स्थिति में भी व्यक्ति-मन का बाह्य जगत से सम्पर्क बना रहता है। यह मन चेतन न होकर अवचेतन होता है।

*मन मस्तिष्क पर पड़ने वाले विभिन्न दबावों**,* *इच्छाओं**,* *वासनाओं के आघातों-प्रतिघातों से उत्पन्न दृश्य द्वितीय श्रेणी के स्वप्नों की कोटि में आते हैं। स्वप्न शास्त्री कार्ल**—**शेरनल का कथन है कि**—‘‘**शरीर या मन का प्रत्येक विक्षोभ एक विशिष्ट स्वप्न को उत्पन्न करता है। स्वप्न तथ्यों पर ही आधारित होते हैं**,* *पर वे तथ्यों की सीमा में बंधे नहीं होते। उनमें कल्पनात्मक उड़ान भी भरपूर होती है।**’’*

प्रख्यात वैज्ञानिक एवं मनःशास्त्री हैवलाक एलिस के अनुसार ‘‘प्रत्येक स्वप्न अतीत की अनुभूतियों और दैहिक सम्वेदनों, विकारों का संयुक्त परिणाम होता है। स्वप्न यह स्पष्ट करते हैं कि हमारा चेतन मन हमारी भावनाओं के हाथ का खिलौना मात्र है।

फ्रायड ने स्वप्नों के विश्लेषण द्वारा यह निष्कर्ष निकाला है कि दबी हुई इच्छायें स्वप्न बनकर उभरती हैं। सभ्यता के साथ-साथ मनुष्य की काम नायें—आकांक्षाएं, वासनाएं और लिप्साएं भी बढ़ी हैं। वे अतृप्त रहने पर विद्रोही बनती हैं और स्वप्नों की अपनी अलग दुनिया रचकर उन्हें चरितार्थ करने का नाटक खेलती हैं। कामनाओं की न्यूनता से स्वभाव सन्तोषी बनता है और अन्तःकरण में चैन रहता है अथवा इतनी सुविधा होनी चाहिए कि हर इच्छा तृप्त हो सके। दोनों ही बातें न बनें तो असन्तुष्ट मनःस्थिति में मानसिक ग्रन्थियां बनती हैं और वे ऊबड़-खाबड़ स्वप्न दिखाने से लेकर मनोविकार तक उत्पन्न करने का कारण बनती हैं।

‘गेस्टाल्ट साइकोलॉजी’ ग्रन्थ में मानसिक संरचना और उनमें स्वप्नों की भूमिका के सम्बन्ध में विस्तृत विज्ञान पर प्रकाश डाला है और लिखा है कि सच होने वाले स्वप्न उत्तेजना भरे होते हैं और सामान्य स्वप्न ऐसे ही हंसी मजाक जैसे निरर्थक लगते हैं। उस ग्रन्थ में इस पर भी प्रकाश डाला है कि शरीर अपनी वर्तमान तथा भावी बीमारियों सम्बन्धी विवरण भी प्रकट करता है और कभी-कभी स्वयं ही आभास होता है कि निवारण के लिए क्या उपचार करना चाहिए।

अचेतन मन की कितनी ही परतों का गेस्टाल्ट थ्योरी में विवेचन है। स्वप्न किस परत से उठ रहे हैं इसका पता सर्वसाधारण को अनायास ही नहीं लगता पर अभ्यास से उस जानकारी का पता लग सकता है।

सेन्ट विल्सन अस्पताल (यू.के.) के डा. ग्लैडिका को मरणासन्न रोगियों में बहुत दिलचस्पी रही है। वे उनसे वार्त्तालाप करके इस सम्भावना का पता लगाते रहे हैं कि किस रोगी की मृत्यु का समय कब हो सकता है।* वे लिखते हैं कि अधिकांश रोगी सूर्योदय से पूर्व प्रभात काल में अथवा रात्रि को जब गहरी नींद सोने का समय होता है**,* *तब मरते हैं। उनने ऐसे भी कुछ रोगियों का वर्णन किया है जो पहली जांच-पड़ताल में मृतक घोषित कर दिये गये थे पर वस्तुतः उनका मस्तिष्क गहरी निद्रा में चला गया था। वह नींद जैसे ही हटी वे जीवित हो उठे।*

*भारतीय दर्शन ने सपनों के सम्बन्ध में और भी सर्वांगपूर्ण व्याख्या की है। आयुर्वेद के आचार्य सुश्रुत ने लिखा है कि मनुष्य का वात**,* *पित्त और कफ कुपित रहता है**,* *तब भी सपने आते हैं। सोते समय शरीर की विभिन्न अवस्थाओं का भी स्वप्न पर प्रभाव पड़ता है। कहा जाता है कि सीधे चित्त होकर लेटने और छाती पर हाथ रख कर सोने से डरावने सपने आने लगते हैं।*

फ्रायड और शरीर विज्ञान ने स्वप्न के जो कारण बताये वह भारतीय मनीषियों ने पहले ही अथर्ववेद, दैवज्ञ, कल्पद्रुम, सुश्रूत संहिता, अग्निपुराण आदि ग्रन्थों में लिख दिये हैं। परन्तु सपनों के इतने भर ही कारण नहीं हैं। भारतीय मनीषियों के अनुसार मन की गति बहुत तीव्र है। ऋग्वेद के अनुसार—मन संसार के एक कोने से दूसरे कोने तक क्षण भर में पहुंच जाता है—

यत् ते विश्वमिदं जगन्मनो जगाम दूरकम् यत् ते पराः पांरवतो मनो जगाम दूरकम् ।

10।58।11

कठोपनिषद् में कहा है— ‘‘यन्मन सहाइन्द्र’’ —अर्थात् मन विद्युत शक्ति के समान हैं। मन सामान्य स्थिति में अपने शरीर और विषयों तक ही सीमित रहता है इसलिए सपने की सामान्य अवस्था में ऐसे ही ऊल जलूल और ऊटपटांग सपने आते हैं; जिनमें से कई तो याद भी नहीं रहते। शास्त्रकारों ने इस प्रकार के सपनों को तामसिक सपना बताया है।

जब शरीर में या स्वप्न अवस्था में रजोगुण प्रधान रहता है तो उस समय जागृत अवस्था में देखे हुए पदार्थ ही कुछ रूपान्तर से दिखाई देते हैं ऐसे स्वप्न जागने के बाद भी याद रहते हैं। शास्त्रकारों ने इन सपनों से भिन्न प्रकार के सपनों का भी उल्लेख किया है जिन्हें सात्विक सपना कहा है। इस स्थिति को उत्तम कहा गया है और बताया गया है कि ऐसे सपने मन के आत्मभूत होने पर देखे जाते हैं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*अन्तःस्थिति का परिचय देने वाले चित्र-विचित्र सपने*

----------


## Balrajg1970

BHai wow to good, keep it up

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> BHai wow to good, keep it up


जय श्री राम,
लेख पसंद करने के लिए धन्यवाद प्रियवर।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मनुष्य जीवन का सर्वाधिक समय सोने में लगता है। यद्यपि दिन के 24 घण्टों में से सामान्यतः 16 घण्टे जागते हुए ही बीतते हैं परन्तु इन 16 घण्टों में अनेक विध क्रिया कलाप अपनाया जाता रहता है। यदि एक ही काम में समय लगने की दृष्टि से समय विभाजन और उसका मूल्यांकन किया जाय तो इसी निष्कर्ष पर पहुंचना पड़ेगा कि निद्रा ही मनुष्य का सबसे ज्यादा समय लेती है। स्वस्थ मनुष्य के लिए प्रायः आठ घण्टे नींद लेना आवश्यक समझा गया है।

नींद के सम्बन्ध में एक तथ्य यह भी प्रकाश में आया है कि उस समय शरीर तो सोया रहता है किन्तु मन जागता रहता है और वह तरह-तरह की हलचलें किया करता है। जागृत अवस्था में मन के जो क्रिया-कलाप, व्यवहार, आचरण और कार्यों के रूप में अभिव्यक्त होते जान पड़ते हैं सुप्तावस्था में मन की वही हलचलें स्वप्न के रूप में दिखाई देती हैं। जागृत स्थिति में मन की उचंगों को सामाजिक दबाव, नैतिकता और सभ्यता के मानदण्डों से दबाना पड़ता है उन्हें व्यक्त होने से रोकना पड़ता है। लेनिन स्वप्न एक ऐसी स्थिति है कि  वहां इस तरह का कोई दबाव अथवा नैतिक बाध्यता नहीं रहती, इसी लिए सपनों में मन स्वच्छन्द होकर बिहार करता है। इसी आधार पर प्रसिद्ध मनोवैज्ञानिक फ्राइड ने यह सिद्धांत प्रतिपादित किया, कि ‘‘प्रत्येक स्वप्न अतीत की अनुभूतियों और दैहिक संवेदनों, विकारों का संयुक्त परिणाम होता है। स्वप्न यह स्पष्ट करते हैं कि हमारा चेतन मन, हमारी भावनाओं के हाथ का एक खिलौना मात्र है।

फ्राइड ने यह भी कहा कि मन की उचित वासनाएं ही प्रायः स्वप्न के रूप में प्रकट होती हैं और तरह-तरह के रंग बिरंगे चित्र दिखाकर अपनी तृप्ति का उपाय सृजती रहती हैं। लेकिन अब यह धारणा पुरानी पड़ चुकी है और यह स्वप्नों का एक पक्ष सिद्ध हुई, न कि उन्हें समझने या व्याख्यायित करने का सम्पूर्ण आधार।

‘‘ऐसा कोई स्वप्न जो नींद खुलने के बाद भी याद रहे, दबी हुई आकांक्षाओं की छद्म पूर्ति ही होता है’’ इन पंक्तियों में सुप्रसिद्ध यौन विज्ञानी सिगमण्ड फ्रायड ने अपने स्वप्न सिद्धान्तों को सूत्र रूप में कह दिया है। इस सिद्धान्त का विवेचन और विश्लेषण करते हुए फ्रायड ने ‘‘इमर्जेन्स एण्ड डेवलपमेण्ट ऑफ साइको—एनालिसस’’ पुस्तक में यह सिद्ध करने का प्रयास किया है कि मनुष्य रात में सोते समय जो स्वप्न देखता है उनसे वह अपनी दबी हुई कामनाओं विशेषतः राग और यौन आकांक्षाओं की पूर्ति ही करता है।

यह ठीक है कि अचेतन मन में दबी हुई इच्छायें आकांक्षायें प्रायः स्वप्न के रूप में भी सामने आती हैं। परन्तु यह पूर्णतः सत्य नहीं है। हमारा मन शरीर के माध्यम से अपनी इच्छाओं और कामनाओं को पूरा करता है। कई इच्छायें ऐसी भी होती हैं जिन्हें वह अपने आस पास के वातावरण, सामाजिक दबाव और अक्षमता या असमर्थता के कारण पूर्ण नहीं कर पाता। ऐसी स्थिति में वह इच्छा पूर्ति की कल्पनायें भर करता रह सकता है। यह पूरी न होने वाली इच्छायें मन की मन में ही दबी रहती हैं और रात को जब व्यक्ति सो जाता है, तब उन कल्पनाओं को दृश्यों के रूप में देखकर इच्छा पूर्ति का आनन्द लेने लगता है। रात में जब व्यक्ति सो जाता है तो उसका शरीर तो शिथिल हो जाता है पर मन तब भी जागृत रहता है और वही अपनी इच्छाओं आकांक्षाओं के स्वप्न सजाता देखता रहता है। फ्रायड ने स्वप्नों की इतनी ही व्याख्या की है और मान लिया गया है कि स्वप्न मनुष्य की दमित अपूर्ण इच्छाओं की प्रतीकात्मक पूर्ति मात्र हैं, इससे अधिक कुछ भी नहीं।

सिगमण्ड फ्रायड ने 2900 स्वप्न संग्रह करके उनके आधार पर एक बड़ी 70 विवेचनात्मक पुस्तक लिखी है ‘‘ड्रीम एक्सप्लेण्ड’’ स्वप्नों की गम्भीर समीक्षायें की हैं और उन्हें अधिकांश मन में दबी हुई वासनाओं की अवचेतन मन में काल्पनिक स्थिति माना है। फ्रायड का कथन है कि मनुष्य दिन भर अनेक तरह की इच्छायें किया करता है, किन्तु सामाजिक नियन्त्रणों प्रतिबन्धों, कानून के भय व साधनों के अभाव आदि कारणों से वह अपनी इच्छायें, वासनायें पूरी नहीं कर पाता है। मन स्वप्नावस्था में इन दमित इच्छाओं व वासनाओं की ही मनचीती किया करता है। उसकी सभी मानसिक कल्पनायें फिल्म की भांति लगातार उभरती और प्रकट होती रहती है।

*फ्रायड के विचारों का खण्डन प्रख्यात मनःशास्त्री कार्ल गुस्ताव जुंग ने किया है। वे कहते हैं कि दैनिक घटनाओं और संवेदनाओं का प्रभाव स्वप्नों में रहता तो है**,* *पर वे इतने तक ही सीमित नहीं है। ब्रह्माण्ड में प्रवाहित होती रहने वाली पराचेतना में स्थितिवश अनेक विश्व प्रतिबिम्ब तैरते रहते हैं। मनुष्य की अनुभूतियां उनसे प्रभावित होती हैं और प्रभाव व्यक्ति की निज की स्थिति के साथ सम्मिलित होकर स्वप्न जैसी विचित्र प्रतिक्रिया उत्पन्न करता है। उनका अभिप्राय यह है कि व्यक्ति की सीमित चेतना व्यापक पराचेतना के साथ मिलकर जिस स्तर का अनुभव करती है उसका सीधा तो नहीं**,* *पर आड़ा टेड़ा परिचय स्वप्न संकेतों में मिल जाता है।*

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

स्वप्न सभी सत्य होते हों यह बात नहीं। अनेक स्वप्न ऐसे होते हैं जो केवल मात्र अपनी शारीरिक और मानसिक स्थिति का संकेत करते हैं। जिस तरह वैद्य नाड़ी, और लक्षणों को देखकर रोग और बीमारी का पता लगा लेते हैं और उसी तरह इन समझ में आने वाले स्वप्नों से शरीर और मनोजगम की अपनी स्थिति का अध्ययन शीशे की भांति किया और उन्हें सुधारा जा सकता है। फ्रायड मनोविज्ञान में स्वप्नों की समीक्षा को इसी रूप में लिया जा सकता है।

*स्वप्नों का**,* *स्थान विशेष से भी सम्बन्ध होता है। इस सम्बन्ध में डा. फिशर द्वारा उल्लखित एक स्त्री का स्वप्न बहुत महत्व रखता है वह स्त्री जब एक विशेष स्थान पर सोती तो उसे सदैव यही स्वप्न आता कि कोई व्यक्ति एक हाथ में छुरी लिये दूसरे से उसकी गर्दन दबोच रहा है। पता लगाने पर ज्ञात हुआ कि उस स्थान पर सचमुच ही एक व्यक्ति ने एक युवती का इतना गला दबाया था जिससे वह लगभग मौत के समीप जा पहुंची थी। स्थान विशेष में मानव विद्युत के कम्पन चिरकाल तक बने रहते हैं। कब्रिस्तान की भयानकता और देव-मन्दिरों की पवित्रता इसके साक्ष्य के रूप में लिये जा सकते हैं।*

स्वप्नों पर आस-पास के वातावरण का जिनमें व्यक्ति की दैहिक स्थिति भी सम्मिलित है, स्पष्ट प्रभाव इस तथ्य का परिचायक है कि उस समय हमारा सशक्त अवचेतन सक्रिय रहता है तथा वह अपने संस्कारों के अनुरूप उनकी अनुभूति करता है। यदि आहार ज्यादा कर लिया गया हो तो आमाशय एवं मस्तिष्क अधिक रक्त प्रवाह से उत्तेजित रहते हैं। यह उत्तेजना स्वप्नों के रूप में व्यक्त होती है और स्वप्नों का स्वरूप व्यक्ति मन के ढांचे के अनुसार भिन्न-भिन्न होता है।

प्यासा आदमी स्वप्न में जलाशय की तलाश में फिरता है और शौच की इच्छा होने पर टट्टी के लिए स्थान ढूंढ़ता है। वीर्य में गर्मी बढ़ जाने से काम सेवन और स्वप्न दोष होने की घटना अनेकों के साथ घटित होती है। यह शारीरिक स्थिति से सम्बन्धित स्वप्न के बढ़े-चढ़े प्रतीकात्मक रूप हैं। बालकों की तरह अचेतन मन भी बहुत कल्पनाशील होता है। जरा से इशारे पर तिल का ताड़ गढ़ लेता है।

दो महिलाओं के सोते समय एक प्रयोग के अधीन पैर के पास गर्म मोमबत्ती ले जाई गई। एक ने स्वप्न में देखा कि वह तपते रेगिस्तान में सहसा आ पड़ी है, दूसरी ने स्वप्न देखा कि उसका पैर झुलस रहा है।

एक अन्य प्रयोग में कई व्यक्तियों की हथेलियों को रूई से सहलाया गया। फलस्वरूप स्वप्न में किसी ने देखा कि वह अपनी प्रेमिका का शरीर सहला रहा है तो दूसरे ने देखा वह मालिश करवा रहा है, तीसरे ने देखा कि वह स्केटिंग कर रहा है यानी बर्फ पर फिसल रहा है, चौथे ने देखा कि उसके शरीर से एक झबरी बिल्ली अपनी देह रगड़ रही है। एक अन्य प्रयोग में एक ही व्यक्ति के हाथ में दो बार अन्तराल से मोमबत्ती रखने पर पहली बार हाकी-स्टिक से खेलने का, दूसरी बार मुगदर घुमाने का स्वप्न देखा। स्पष्ट है कि अवचेतन का कौन-सा तार कब झंकृत हो उठा है, यही स्वप्न दृश्यों का आधार बनता है। स्वप्न स्थिति में भी व्यक्ति-मन का बाह्य जगत से सम्पर्क बना रहता है। यह मन चेतन न होकर अवचेतन होता है।

*मन मस्तिष्क पर पड़ने वाले विभिन्न दबावों**,* *इच्छाओं**,* *वासनाओं के आघातों-प्रतिघातों से उत्पन्न दृश्य द्वितीय श्रेणी के स्वप्नों की कोटि में आते हैं। स्वप्न शास्त्री कार्ल**—**शेरनल का कथन है कि**—‘‘**शरीर या मन का प्रत्येक विक्षोभ एक विशिष्ट स्वप्न को उत्पन्न करता है। स्वप्न तथ्यों पर ही आधारित होते हैं**,* *पर वे तथ्यों की सीमा में बंधे नहीं होते। उनमें कल्पनात्मक उड़ान भी भरपूर होती है।**’’*

प्रख्यात वैज्ञानिक एवं मनःशास्त्री हैवलाक एलिस के अनुसार ‘‘प्रत्येक स्वप्न अतीत की अनुभूतियों और दैहिक सम्वेदनों, विकारों का संयुक्त परिणाम होता है। स्वप्न यह स्पष्ट करते हैं कि हमारा चेतन मन हमारी भावनाओं के हाथ का खिलौना मात्र है।

फ्रायड ने स्वप्नों के विश्लेषण द्वारा यह निष्कर्ष निकाला है कि दबी हुई इच्छायें स्वप्न बनकर उभरती हैं। सभ्यता के साथ-साथ मनुष्य की कामनायें— वासनाएं और लिप्साएं भी बढ़ी हैं। वे अतृप्त रहने पर विद्रोही बनती हैं और स्वप्नों की अपनी अलग दुनिया रचकर उन्हें चरितार्थ करने का नाटक खेलती हैं। कामनाओं की न्यूनता से स्वभाव सन्तोषी बनता है और अन्तःकरण में चैन रहता है अथवा इतनी सुविधा होनी चाहिए कि हर इच्छा तृप्त हो सके। दोनों ही बातें न बनें तो असन्तुष्ट मनःस्थिति में मानसिक ग्रन्थियां बनती हैं और वे ऊबड़-खाबड़ स्वप्न दिखाने से लेकर मनोविकार तक उत्पन्न करने का कारण बनती हैं।

‘गेस्टाल्ट साइकोलॉजी’ ग्रन्थ में मानसिक संरचना और उनमें स्वप्नों की भूमिका के सम्बन्ध में विस्तृत विज्ञान पर प्रकाश डाला है और लिखा है कि सच होने वाले स्वप्न उत्तेजना भरे होते हैं और सामान्य स्वप्न ऐसे ही हंसी मजाक जैसे निरर्थक लगते हैं। उस ग्रन्थ में इस पर भी प्रकाश डाला है कि शरीर अपनी वर्तमान तथा भावी बीमारियों सम्बन्धी विवरण भी प्रकट करता है और कभी-कभी स्वयं ही आभास होता है कि निवारण के लिए क्या उपचार करना चाहिए।

अचेतन मन की कितनी ही परतों का गेस्टाल्ट थ्योरी में विवेचन है। स्वप्न किस परत से उठ रहे हैं इसका पता सर्वसाधारण को अनायास ही नहीं लगता पर अभ्यास से उस जानकारी का पता लग सकता है।

सेन्ट विल्सन अस्पताल (यू.के.) के डा. ग्लैडिका को मरणासन्न रोगियों में बहुत दिलचस्पी रही है। वे उनसे वार्त्तालाप करके इस सम्भावना का पता लगाते रहे हैं कि किस रोगी की मृत्यु का समय कब हो सकता है।* वे लिखते हैं कि अधिकांश रोगी सूर्योदय से पूर्व प्रभात काल में अथवा रात्रि को जब गहरी नींद सोने का समय होता है**,* *तब मरते हैं। उनने ऐसे भी कुछ रोगियों का वर्णन किया है जो पहली जांच-पड़ताल में मृतक घोषित कर दिये गये थे पर वस्तुतः उनका मस्तिष्क गहरी निद्रा में चला गया था। वह नींद जैसे ही हटी वे जीवित हो उठे।*

*भारतीय दर्शन ने सपनों के सम्बन्ध में और भी सर्वांगपूर्ण व्याख्या की है। आयुर्वेद के आचार्य सुश्रुत ने लिखा है कि मनुष्य का वात**,* *पित्त और कफ कुपित रहता है**,* *तब भी सपने आते हैं। सोते समय शरीर की विभिन्न अवस्थाओं का भी स्वप्न पर प्रभाव पड़ता है। कहा जाता है कि सीधे चित्त होकर लेटने और छाती पर हाथ रख कर सोने से डरावने सपने आने लगते हैं।*

फ्रायड और शरीर विज्ञान ने स्वप्न के जो कारण बताये वह भारतीय मनीषियों ने पहले ही अथर्ववेद, दैवज्ञ, कल्पद्रुम, सुश्रूत संहिता, अग्निपुराण आदि ग्रन्थों में लिख दिये हैं। परन्तु सपनों के इतने भर ही कारण नहीं हैं। भारतीय मनीषियों के अनुसार मन की गति बहुत तीव्र है। ऋग्वेद के अनुसार—मन संसार के एक कोने से दूसरे कोने तक क्षण भर में पहुंच जाता है—

यत् ते विश्वमिदं जगन्मनो जगाम दूरकम् यत् ते पराः पांरवतो मनो जगाम दूरकम् ।

10।58।11

कठोपनिषद् में कहा है ‘‘यन्मन सहाइन्द्र’’ अर्थात् मन विद्युत शक्ति के समान हैं। मन सामान्य स्थिति में अपने शरीर और विषयों तक ही सीमित रहता है इसलिए सपने की सामान्य अवस्था में ऐसे ही ऊल जलूल और ऊटपटांग सपने आते हैं; जिनमें से कई तो याद भी नहीं रहते। शास्त्रकारों ने इस प्रकार के सपनों को तामसिक सपना बताया है।

जब शरीर में या स्वप्न अवस्था में रजोगुण प्रधान रहता है तो उस समय जागृत अवस्था में देखे हुए पदार्थ ही कुछ रूपान्तर से दिखाई देते हैं ऐसे स्वप्न जागने के बाद भी याद रहते हैं। शास्त्रकारों ने इन सपनों से भिन्न प्रकार के सपनों का भी उल्लेख किया है जिन्हें सात्विक सपना कहा है। इस स्थिति को उत्तम कहा गया है और बताया गया है कि ऐसे सपने मन के आत्मभूत होने पर देखे जाते हैं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

स्वप्न वस्तुतः जीवन का एक अनिवार्य अंग है। जिस प्रकार जागृत स्थिति में मनुष्य अपनी समझ मनःस्थिति और भावनाओं के अनुसार चित्र विचित्र कामनाएं करता रहता है उसी प्रकार सुषुप्तावस्था में स्वप्न देखता रहता है। यों जागते हुए भी लोग अपनी कल्पनाओं के चित्र बनाते और उन्हें देखकर आनन्दित होते रहते हैं। मनोविज्ञान की प्रचलित मान्यता के अनुसार सपने आने का मुख्य उद्देश्य मन में दमित वासनाओं और इच्छाओं की पूर्ति करना है। लेकिन अध्यात्म विज्ञान के अनुसार कई बार सपनों के माध्यम से अन्तर्जगत की झांकी भी मिलती है और उस झांकी से वह सब कुछ देखा समझा जा सकता है जो गहन से गहन विश्लेषण और निदान परीक्षा द्वारा भी सम्भव न हो सके।

विज्ञान और मनोविज्ञान के क्षेत्र में सपनों को लेकर कई खोज हुई हैं। उनसे प्राप्त निष्कर्षों से अभी तक तो सपनों के विश्लेषण द्वारा व्यक्ति पर पड़ने वाले या उसे अनुभव होने वाले व्यक्त-अव्यक्त दबावों का ही पता लगाया जाता था। लेकिन अब सपनों के माध्यम से रोग-निदान भी किया जाने लगा है। ऐसे-ऐसे रोगों का निदान स्वप्न विश्लेषण द्वारा सम्भव हो सका है, जिनके लक्षण चिकित्सा-उपकरणों की पकड़ में नहीं आते थे।

28 वर्षों के प्रयोग, निरीक्षण और विश्लेषणों के बाद के प्रसिद्ध मनोचिकित्सक डा. कासानकिन ने प्रतिपादित किया है कि रोग के लक्षण प्रकट होने से पूर्व ही सपनों के माध्यम से रोग अपने आगमन की सूचना दे देते हैं।

कुछ ही दिनों बाद यह स्थिति आने वाली है कि कोई स्वस्थ व्यक्ति स्वप्न विशेषज्ञ के पास जाकर अपने सपनों के बारे में बतायेगा और उस आधार पर विशेषज्ञ सतर्क कर देंगे कि अमुक रोग आपके शरीर दुर्ग में घुस-पैठ कर रहा है।

इसी विषय पर शोध करने वाले एक-दूसरे रूसी मनःचिकित्सक ने अपनी पुस्तक ‘‘सपनों का वैज्ञानिक अध्ययन’’ में लिखा है, व्यक्ति के भविष्य एवं उसकी स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धी भावी सम्भावनाओं पर सपनों के द्वारा काफी प्रकाश पड़ता है। इतना ही नहीं, शरीर और मन से पूरी तरह स्वस्थ दिखाई देने वाले व्यक्तियों के स्वप्न भी यह बता सकते हैं कि भविष्य में किन रोगों का आक्रमण होने वाला है।

सामान्य जीवन में अनागत घटनाओं पर सपनों के माध्यम से पूर्वाभास होने के तो ढेरों प्रमाण बिखरे पड़े हैं। टीपू सुल्तान के सपने लिंकन द्वारा अपनी मृत्यु का स्वप्न में पूर्वज्ञान, कैनेडी की हत्या का पूर्वाभास आदि तो प्रख्यात उदाहरण हैं। सपनों के माध्यम से सुदूर स्थित अति आत्मीयजनों के साथ घटी दुःखद घटनाओं की जानकारी के विवरण भी मिलते हैं। परन्तु रोग विवेचन के उदाहरण कुछ वर्ष पूर्व ही देखने में आये हैं।

फ्रायड के अनुसार, जब मनुष्य मूल प्रवृत्ति की दृष्टि से स्वाभाविक इच्छाओं को नैतिक या अन्य तरह के दबावों के कारण पूरी नहीं कर पाता और उनका दमन कर देता है तो चेतन मन उन इच्छाओं को अचेतन मन में धकेल देता है। ये इच्छायें अचेतन मन का अंश बन जाती हैं और अचेतन मन सपनों के माध्यम से उनकी पूर्ति करता है। फ्रायड के इस सिद्धान्त के अनुसार अनेकानेक मनोरोगों का विश्लेषण स्वप्न के माध्यम से सम्भव हो सका।

रोगों की जड़ तन में नहीं मन में, यह सोचा जाने लगा तो इस दिशा में किये गये प्रयासों से यह भी निष्कर्ष सामने आये कि रोगों का एक कारण मनुष्य के मन में दबी इच्छायें, दूषित संस्कार भी हो सकते हैं, डा. ब्राउन, डा. पीले, मैगडूगल, हैंडफील्ड और डा. जुंग आदि *प्रसिद्ध मनःशास्त्रियों ने तो यहां तक कहा कि फोड़े-फुंसी से लेकर टी.बी. और कैन्सर जैसी बीमारियों तक में**,* *प्रत्येक बीमारी का कारण कोई न कोई दमित इच्छा**,* *अनैतिक कार्य या दूषित संस्कार है। मनुष्य बाहर से कैसा भी दिखाई दे या अपने को दिखाने का प्रयास करे**,* *उसके बाहरी व्यक्तित्व और दमित इच्छाओं तथा दूषित संस्कारों में अनवरत एक द्वन्द चलता रहता है। यह अन्तर्द्वन्द्व ही रोग को जन्म देता है।*

डा. स्टैकिल ने इस सिद्धान्त की पुष्टि में अपने कई रोगियों का उदाहरण प्रस्तुत किया है। कई चिकित्सकों के पास इलाज कराने और कोई लाभ न होने पर निराश होकर अस्थमा का एक रोगी डा. स्टैकिल के पास आया। उसने अपने रोग का पूरा इतिहास डॉक्टर को बता दिया। रोग और हुए उपचार का विवरण देखने के बाद रोगी से बातचीत करते हुए डा. स्टैकिल ने एक विचित्र बात देखी। रोगी के अनुसार उसे स्वप्न की एक विशेष स्थिति में, जब वह अपने आपको बकते हुए देखता था, तभी डरकर अचानक जाग उठता और उसकी सांस उखड़ने लगती।

डा. स्टैकिल ने सहानुभूतिपूर्ण व्यवहार से विश्वास जीत लिया और उस कांटे को उगलवा लिया, जो उसके मन में चुभ रहा था। विगत जीवन में एक बार बहक गये कदम से रोगी जो कुछ अनुचित कर बैठा था उसकी स्मृति ही निरन्तर रिसती रहती थी। डा. को अपने मन का पाप बता देने के बाद रोगी का चित्त कुछ हलका हुआ तो वह सपना भी आना बन्द हो गया और धीरे-धीरे रोग भी जाता रहा।

कैलिफोर्निया के डा. मार्टिन, रोशमान और इविगि ओयल का तो यह मानना ही है अधिकांश रोग ‘‘साइको सोमेटिक’’ होते हैं, अर्थात् मानसिक अवसाद की प्रतिक्रिया शरीर पर भिन्न-भिन्न रोगों के रूप में होती है, अमेरिका के एक चिकित्सक द्वय इस सिद्धान्त को चिकित्सा जगत में क्रान्ति के रूप में प्रतिपादित करते हुए कहते हैं कि शरीर का प्रत्येक रोग, भले वह छोटे सा छोटा हो अथवा बड़े से बड़ा मन की किसी न किसी गुत्थी से जन्मता है। इतना ही नहीं, यदि उस गुत्थी को सुलझाया जा सके तो रोग ठीक भी हो सकता है।

सपनों के माध्यम से रोग-निदान की पद्धति का भी यही आधार है। फ्रायड के अनुसार भी तो मन की भली-बुरी इच्छायें अतृप्त रह जाने के कारण अचेतन मन में जा छुपती हैं और जब चेतन मन सो जाता है तो उभर कर क्रीड़ा कल्लोल कर तृप्त होती है। इच्छाओं की भांति ही स्मृतियां भी सपनों में उभर आयें तो इसमें क्या आश्चर्य है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मानसिक गुत्थियों को रोगों का कारण मानने की तरह सपनों में उनकी प्रतिक्रियाओं का उभरना भी अस्वाभाविक नहीं है। यह बात और है कि सपनों का पूरी तरह विश्लेषण किया जाना अभी सम्भव नहीं हुआ है क्योंकि प्रतिकरण, प्रतिस्थापन, अभिनयकरण और आकुंचन आदि उसे बहुत जटिल बना देते हैं। लेकिन जब सपनों का पूरे तौर पर विश्लेषण कर पाना सम्भव हो जायेगा तो स्वस्थ व्यक्ति से भी उसके स्वप्न पूछकर रोगों का पूर्व संकेत प्राप्त किया जा सकेगा।

आंशिक रूप से इस दिशा में अब सफलतायें प्राप्त होने लगी हैं। डा. कासातकिन का कहना है कि—सपनों द्वारा टान्सिल्स, अपेडिसाइटीस और पाचन संस्थान के रोगों की जानकारी उनके प्रारम्भ होने से काफी समय पहले प्राप्त की जा सकती है। इतना ही नहीं, ब्रेन ट्यूमर जैसे रोग का पूर्व परिचय भी एक वर्ष पहले ही सपनों के माध्यम से मिल सकता है।

आधुनिक चिकित्सकों का ध्यान इस दिशा में अब गया है किन्तु आयुर्वेद में रोग-निदान के लिए सपनों को पहले ही काफी महत्व दिया गया था। कुछ आयुर्वेदिक ग्रन्थों में स्वप्नाध्याय के नाम से एक अलग ही खण्ड मिलता है। महान् ज्योतिष शास्त्री डा. कार्ल जुंग का कहना है कि जब कोई स्वप्न बार-बार आता है तो निश्चित ही उसका सम्बन्ध मनुष्य के भावी जीवन से रहता है। ऐसे स्वप्नों की कभी अवहेलना नहीं करनी चाहिए वह पूर्वाभास भी हो सकती है और शरीर के स्वप्न द्वार पर रोग की दस्तक भी। और आयुर्वेदिक आचार्य वराहमिहिर ने ‘‘कला प्रकाशिका’’ में सपनों के द्वारा त्रिदोष ज्ञान का सविस्तार विवेचन किया है। स्मरणीय है, आयुर्वेद के अनुसार वात, पित्त और कफ ये त्रिदोष ही समस्त रोगों के मूल कारण हैं।

*‘‘**कला प्रकाशिका**’’* *में उल्लेख आया है कि जो व्यक्ति स्वयं को स्वप्न में प्रायः घिरा हुआ या अग्नि और उससे सम्बन्धित दृश्य देखता है**,* *उसके शरीर में वात और पित्त का प्रभाव बढ़ा हुआ होता है। कपाल पर उष्णता अनुभव होने या भयावह दृश्य दिखाई पड़ने पर पित्त विकार की सम्भावना रहती है। इसी प्रकार रक्त वर्ण की वस्तुएं**—**रक्त विकार की**,* *की ज्वाला और पुष्प पित्त दोष अथवा श्लेष्म के सूचक बताये गये हैं।*

*इसके साथ ही सतर्क भी किया है कि एक से सपनों का सभी के लिए एक सा अर्थ नहीं होता। अपितु रोग निदान के लिए व्यक्ति की मानसिक स्थिति और प्रकृति को भी ध्यान में रखा जाना चाहिए।*

आचार्य सुश्रुत ने सुश्रुत संहिता में लिखा है—‘स्वप्न से केवल रोग निदान में ही सहायता नहीं मिलती वरन् रोगी मनुष्य के रोग की वृद्धि या सुधार का भी पता चलता है। उदाहरण के तौर पर उन्होंने कुछ सपनों के प्रकार भी दिये हैं जैसे प्रमेह तथा अतिसार के रोगी को यदि पानी पीने का स्वप्न दीखे तो निश्चय ही रोग बढ़ेगा। श्वांस रोगी रास्ते में चलने या दौड़ने का सपना देखें तो यह भी कष्ट वृद्धि का सूचक है।

*ग्रामीण महिलाएं भी इस विद्या की थोड़ी बहुत जानकार होती हैं। बच्चों को नींद में हंसते देखकर कई स्त्रियां निकट भविष्य में उसे रोग क्रान्त होने का अनुमान लगा लेती हैं। इसी तरह दूसरे सपनों की भी रोग व्याख्या कर लेती है। भले ही अधिकांश में वे अटकलबाजी से काम लेती हों परन्तु कई महिलायें सपनों की अर्थपूर्ण व्याख्या करने में आश्चर्यजनक रूप से सफल सिद्ध देखी गयी हैं।*

सपनों की व्याख्या को लेकर विदेशों में भी कई पुस्तकें लिखी गई हैं। लेकिन इस विषय में अधिकांशतः भविष्यसूचक सपनों को व्याख्यायित किया जाता रहा है, सपनों के द्वारा रोग निदान की विज्ञान सम्मत गवेषणाओं का अभी श्रीगणेश ही हुआ है। इस क्षेत्र में किये जा रहे प्रयासों और प्राप्त निष्कर्षों से बीस पच्चीस वर्ष बाद रोगों के आगमन से पूर्व ही उनसे निबटने की सतर्कता बरतने के लिए आश्वस्त हुआ जा सकेगा। तब जानकार लोग उसे किसी साइकियाट्रिस्ट के पास जाने की सलाह दे सकेंगे ठीक उसी तरह जैसे आज सांस उखड़ने और चक्कर आने पर डॉक्टर के पास जाने की सलाह दी जाती है।

सपनों के माध्यम से इस प्रकार अन्तरंग की शरीर और मन की यहां तक कि आत्मिक स्थिति की भी बहुत कुछ जानकारी मिल जाती है। सर्वविदित है कि मनुष्य के भीतर दैवी और आसुरी दोनों ही प्रवृत्तियां बसती हैं, मनुष्य के भीतर भगवान और शैतान दोनों ही विद्यमान हैं। किस का आधिपत्य है और कौन दुर्बल है—यह सपनों के विश्लेषण द्वारा बड़ी सरलतापूर्वक जाना जा सकता है। कहने को भले ही कोई कहता रहे कि हम सपने नहीं देखते, स्वप्न रहित नींद लेते हैं। पर यह सत्य नहीं है। यह बात अलग है कि किसी को सपने याद नहीं रहते हों, पर बिना सपने की नींद कभी आती ही नहीं है।

सपनों की भाषा कुछ बेतुकी, असंगत और आधारहीन है। इसके अतिरिक्त प्रत्येक व्यक्ति की शारीरिक मानसिक संरचना भी भिन्न-भिन्न होती है। इसलिए सपनों की व्याख्या के लिए कोई सर्वमान्य सिद्धान्त स्थिर नहीं किया जा सकता, फिर भी उनकी उपयोगिता इस दृष्टि से समझी जा सकती है कि वे शारीरिक, मानसिक प्रस्तुत परिस्थितियों की सांकेतिक भाषा में जानकारी देते हैं। उस पर्यवेक्षण के आधार पर अपनी त्रुटियों को सुधारा जा सकता है। कहना न होगा कि अनुपयुक्तताओं का सुधार करके ही प्रगति पथ पर बढ़ सकना सम्भव होता है। इस दृष्टि से सपनों का लाभ भी है और उपयोग। हर किसी को उनका लाभ उठाने की विधा से परिचित होना भी चाहिए।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*स्वप्नों को सार्थक बनाया जा सकता है*

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

समझा गया है कि अचेतन की सूक्ष्म परतें न केवल स्वयं रहस्यपूर्ण हैं वरन् इस विश्व ब्रह्माण्ड में जो कुछ अदृश्य सूक्ष्म रहस्य है उसके साथ सम्बन्ध जोड़ने, आदान-प्रदान करने की क्षमता भी उसमें विद्यमान है। प्रश्न एक ही है कि उसे उपयुक्त अवसर मिलता है या नहीं। उपयुक्त आधार उसे मिल सका या नहीं? यह कार्य आम तौर से मनः संयम की ध्यान धारणाओं द्वारा मनस्वी लोग प्रयत्नपूर्वक सम्पन्न करते हैं, पर कई बार वह पूर्व संचित अभ्यास के आधार पर अथवा अन्य अविज्ञात कारणों से इस स्थिति में भी पहुंच जाता है कि परिष्कृत स्तर जैसी अनुभूतियां उपलब्ध कर सके। जब कभी कुछ ऐसा होता है स्वप्न सार्थक भी होते देखे गये हैं। उनमें ऐसे संकेत रहते हैं जिनके माध्यम से विगत का इतिहास और भविष्य का भवितव्य जाना जा सके। न केवल इतना ही होता है वरन् वर्तमान उलझनों तथा आवश्यकताओं के सम्बन्ध में उस माध्यम से ऐसा मार्गदर्शन परामर्श भी उपलब्ध होता है जिसे प्रेरणा कहा जा सके। ऐसा सर्वदा तो नहीं होता, पर जब कभी अचेतन की उत्कृष्टता और सचेतन द्वारा उसे समझने की उभयपक्षीय विशिष्टता एक साथ उभरती है तो ऐसा संयोग बन पड़ता है जिससे स्वप्न को सार्थक ही नहीं महत्वपूर्ण भी कहा जा सके। ऐसे सपने कई बार तो मनुष्यों की जीवन दिशा को उलट देने तक में समर्थ हुए हैं।

कई सपने बड़े प्रेरणा प्रद सिद्ध हुए हैं। उनने इतना उत्साह प्रदान किया कि देखने वालों ने उसे संकल्प की तरह अपनाया और असम्भव जैसा लगने पर भी पूरा करके ही दम लिया।

फ्रांस के एक ग्रामीण डाकखाने का पोस्ट मैन प्रायः 20 मील रोज चलता था। उसी कठोर परिश्रम से उसका परिवार पलता था। एक दिन उसने सपना देखा कि उसने पास के पहाड़ की चट्टानें काट कर एक भव्य भवन बनाना शुरू किया है। वह बहुत सुन्दर बना और उसका नाम पैलाइस आइडियले रखा गया।

सपने से वह इतना प्रभावित हुआ कि उसने बचे समय में वैसा ही भवन अपने हाथों बनाने का निश्चय कर लिया। वह जुट पड़ा और अपनी सारी पूंजी और मेहनत लगा कर लगातार 33 वर्षों के परिश्रम से उस सपने को साकार कर दिया। हैटोराइव—फ्रांस का वह स्वप्न महल अभी भी दर्शकों के लिए कौतुक और आकर्षण का विषय है।

भगवान महावीर के जन्म से पूर्व रानी त्रिशला ने 14 मार्मिक स्वप्न देखे थे प्रथम में हाथ, द्वितीय में बैल तृतीय में सिंह, चतुर्थ में लक्ष्मी, पंचम में सुवासित पुष्पों की माला, षष्टम में पूर्ण चन्द्र, सप्तम में सूर्य दर्शन, अष्टम जल भरे मंगल कलश, नवम नीले स्वच्छ जल वाला सरोवर, दशम लहलहाता सागर, एकादश सिंहासन, द्वादश देव विमान, त्रयोदश रत्नराशि, चतुर्दश तेजस्वी अग्नि।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

स्वप्न का फलितार्थ मर्मज्ञों ने इस प्रकार किया—हाथी सहायक साथी, धैर्य, मर्यादा और बड़प्पन का प्रतीक है उसके पेट में प्रविष्ट होने का तात्पर्य प्रलम्ब बाहु पुत्र जन्म का द्योतक है वह महान् धर्मात्मा अनन्त शक्ति का स्वामी, मोक्ष प्राप्त करने वाला यशस्वी, अनासक्त ज्ञानी, सुख-शान्ति का उपदेष्टा, महान् गुणों वाला, शांत और गम्भीर, त्रिकालज्ञ, देवात्मा और महान् होगा। भगवान् महावीर का जीवन इस स्वप्न का पर्याय था इसमें सन्देह नहीं उपरोक्त सभी प्रतीकों का अर्थ मर्मज्ञों ने उन-उन वस्तुओं के गुण प्रभाव आदि की दृष्टि से निकाला जो उपयुक्त ही सिद्ध हुआ। अपने स्वप्नों की समीक्षा करते समय देखी गई वस्तुओं का विश्लेषण उनकी उपयोगिता महत्ता और गुणों के रूप में किया जा सके तो बहुत सारे अस्पष्ट स्वप्नों के अर्थ भी निकाल सकते और उनसे अपने जीवन को संवार सकते हैं।

जे. गुवे की पुस्तक ‘एन एक्सपेरीमेन्ट विद टाइम’ में ऐसे अविज्ञात आयामों का उल्लेख किया है जो विज्ञात तीन आयामों की तरह सर्वविदित तो नहीं, पर अपने अस्तित्व के प्रमाण समय-समय पर प्रस्तुत करते रहते हैं। लम्बाई-चौड़ाई-गहराई की तरह प्रकृति में कुछ अन्य आयाम भी हैं। आइन्स्टीन ने टाइम, स्पेस और कॉजेन को भी आयामों में गिना है साथ ही ऐसे अन्यान्य आयामों की सत्ता का भी संकेत दिया है जिनके आधार पर रहस्यों की दुनिया में प्रवेश पाया जा सकता है।

मार्कट्वेन ने स्वप्नों के सम्बन्ध में गहन अनुसन्धान किये हैं। उनने अनेकानेक उदाहरणों के आधार पर कितने निष्कर्ष ही निकाले हैं। इस दिशा में इतनी तत्परता के साथ जुटने की प्रेरणा उन्हें अपने भाई के स्वर्गवास का पूर्वाभास होने से मिली। उसका भाई अच्छा खासा था पर ट्बेन ने सपने में देखा कि वह एक ताबूत में मरा पड़ा है और ऊपर से सफेद फूल रखे हैं। आंख खुलने पर उस डरावने सपने से असमंजस तो हुआ पर वैसा घटित होने का कोई कारण न देखकर उसे भुला दिया गया ठीक एक महीने बाद वही घटना घटित हुई और उनका भाई स्टीम वोट में दुर्घटनाग्रस्त होकर मर गया। उनके सामने लाश ठीक उसी रूप में आई जैसा कि उनने सपने में देखा था।

जर्मनी के मनोविज्ञानी जिम रिचर्ड ने स्वप्नलोक की संरचना में ‘एक्सट्रा सेंसुअरी परसेशन’ को कारण माना है और कहा है कि जिस बाह्य वातावरण से मनुष्य घिरा रहता है और उससे जितना जिस स्तर का प्रभाव ग्रहण करता है उसी से स्वप्नलोक का सृजन होता है। अपना तो इतना ही होता है कि बाह्य घटनाचक्र को किस दृष्टि से देखा और किस सीमा तक अपनाया गया। इतने पर भी वे यह मानते हैं कि भली-बुरी घटनाओं का क्रम तो सभी के सामने चलता रहता है उनसे किसने क्या समझा सीखा? यह अपनी निजी विशेषता है। इस विशेषता का परिचय स्वप्नों के पर्यवेक्षण से जाना और किसी के व्यक्तित्व के स्तर को देखकर समझा जा सकता है। सिकन्दर महान ने सपने में अपनी ढाल के ऊपर एक घोड़े के कान और वैसी पूंछ का देवता नाचता हुआ देखा। इस विचित्र स्वप्न का अर्थ तत्कालीन भविष्यदर्शी अरिस्तांदर ने बताया कि अगले युद्ध में तुम्हारी विजय निश्चित है। इसी आशा और उत्साह से उसने तत्काल नये युद्ध की तैयारी की और विजय पाई।

मिस्र के राजकुमार तुत्मेस ने सपना देखा कि देवता उससे कह रहे हैं—‘मैं तुझे छोटे राज्य का न रहने दूंगा। बहुत बड़े क्षेत्र का शासन प्रबन्ध कराऊंगा धन सम्पत्ति की कमी न रहने दूंगा। तू अपने पिता होरयाखू की शानदार स्मृति बनाना राजकुमार ने सपना याद रखा और देखा कि राजगद्दी पर बैठते ही ठीक वैसी ही परिस्थितियां बनने लगीं जैसा कि स्फिक्स देवता ने उसे बताई थीं। उसने अपने पिता की सामान्य-सी कब्र को बहुमूल्य पत्थरों से इस प्रकार बनवाया जिससे उनकी स्मृति चिरकाल तक बनी रहे।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

सपनों की सच्चाई भी अनेक बार प्रकट होती है। पौराणिक कथा के अनुसार बाणासुर की पुत्री उषा को स्वप्न में बिना किसी पूर्व विचार के श्रीकृष्ण पौत्र अनिरुद्ध के दर्शन हुए और दोनों के बीच प्रणय सम्बन्ध बन गये। बाद में बहुत ढूंढ़ खोज के बाद पता चला कि स्वप्न में देखा गया वह व्यक्ति कौन था? इस जानकारी के उपरान्त ही वह विवाह सम्पन्न हुआ।

परमाणु भौतिकी के आद्य प्रवर्त्तक नील्स बोहर जिन दिनों इस उधेड़ बुन में लगे हुए थे और सम्भावना को मूर्त रूप न दे पाने से असमंजस में फंसे थे उन दिनों उनने एक स्वप्न देखा—जिसमें सारे ग्रह नक्षत्र एक रस्सी में बंधे दीखे। वे ठण्डे होकर एक केन्द्र पर जमे और विस्फोट होने पर बिखर कर अपनी-अपनी कक्षा में घूमने लगे इस स्वप्न को उनने अणु संरचना में उसके नाभिक तथा सदस्य घटकों की संगति बिठाई। यह सूत्र हाथ लगने पर उनका पर्यवेक्षण आगे बढ़ा और अन्ततः परमाणु भौतिकी का एक व्यवस्थित ढांचा खड़ा हो गया।

सिलाई मशीन के आविष्कारक इलिलास हार्वे बहुत समय से अपने प्रयास में लगे थे पर उसके लिए उपयुक्त सुई का कोई सही स्वरूप बन नहीं पा रहा था। जिन दिनों वे इस उलझन से ग्रसित थे उन्हीं दिनों उन्होंने एक सपना देखा कि बर्बर लोगों के एक झुण्ड ने उन्हें पकड़ लिया है। उनके नेता ने हुक्म दिया कि या तो यह चौबीस घण्टे के भीतर सिलाई की मशीन विनिर्मित करे या इसे कत्ल कर दिया जाय। हार्वे ने जान बचाने के लिये भरपूर प्रयत्न किया, पर वे नियत अवधि में वैसा न कर सके। इस पर उन्हें भालों से बेधने के लिये जल्लाद आ गये। भालों की नोक विचित्र थी। हार्वे ने उन्हें गौर से देखा तो पाया कि नोंक के ऊपर सभी भालों में छेद थे। सपना टूट गया। भालों के नोक से ऊपर छेद की विचित्रता उनके मन में घर कर गई और उन्होंने इसी संकेत पर सिलाई मशीन की सुई बनाई और आविष्कार हो गया।

फ्रेण्डरिक केकुले ने सुगन्धित द्रव्य रसायनों के अभूतपूर्व फार्मूले ढूंढ़ निकाले। इससे उसने धन भी कमाया और यश भी। इस आविष्कार में सहायक उनका सांपों का सपना प्रख्यात है। उसी से प्रेरणा पाकर उन्होंने प्रस्तुत संकेतों के आधार पर अपना कदम उठाया और सफलता तक पहुंचाया। केकुले स्वप्नों को सार्थक सिद्ध करने में बहुत उत्साही रहे।

यूनान देश के दालदिस नगर निवासी आर्ते मिदोरस नामक विद्वान ने एक ग्रन्थ रचा था—‘ओनईकर्मसी’ जिसका अर्थ होता है—‘स्वप्न दिया’ बहुत समय तक उसकी बहुत धूम रही और असंख्यों ने उस आधार पर अपने स्वप्नों के अर्थ लगाये। अभी भी उसमें दिये हुये समाधानों का सन्दर्भ संसार भर के स्वप्न विशारद समय-समय पर देते रहते हैं।

हेंगरी के डा. सांडर फोरेस्त्सी ने अपने निजी तथा दोस्तों के अनेकों विवरण प्रस्तुत करते हुए स्वप्नों में से अधिकांश के सारगर्भित एवं उद्देश्य पूर्ण होने की बात कही है।

न्यूयार्क में मेमनाइड मेडिकल सेण्टर ने स्वप्नों के तारतम्य का विश्लेषण करते हुए एक साधन सम्पन्न ‘ड्रीम लेबोरेटरी’ की स्थापना की है। इसके मूर्धन्य अनुसंधान कर्त्ताओं में से डा. डलमैन और क्रिपनर ने जो निष्कर्ष पिछले दिनों निकाले थे उन्हें अधिकांश में सार गर्भित पाया गया। उपरोक्त दोनों डॉक्टर अब इस प्रयास में जुटे हैं कि स्वप्नों की सहायता से जागृत को अधिक सुखद और समुन्नत बनाया जाय।

एडगर ऐलन, मोजार्ट और आइन्स्टीन सदृश्य उच्चस्तरीय विज्ञानवेत्ता यह स्वीकार करते थे कि उन्हें कितने ही सपनों ने शोध कार्य में सहायता दी है और उलझी गुत्थियों को खोलने वाले संकेत दिये हैं। स्वयं अलबर्ट आइन्स्टीन के इस सम्बन्ध में अनुभव बड़े अद्भुत थे। विश्व विख्यात गणितज्ञ आइन्स्टीन को एक वैज्ञानिक गोष्ठी में किसी जटिल समीकरण का हल प्रस्तुत करना था। वे कई दिनों से उसे हल करने में लगे थे पर कोई हल नहीं निकल पा रहा था। एक दिन पूर्व वे सोये तो उन्हें लगा कि किसी अज्ञात सत्ता ने उनके सारे कठिन सन्दर्भों को सरल बनाकर आइन्स्टीन के सामने समाधान प्रस्तुत कर दिया। स्वप्न टूटने के बाद आइन्स्टीन ने स्वप्न में देखे गये दृश्य के अनुसार फिर से प्रश्न को हल किया और उसका सही उत्तर उन्हें मिल गया। ऐसा उनके जीवन में कई बार हुआ। इसीलिए वे कहां करते थे कि स्वप्नों में कोई सत्य है जो हम वैज्ञानिक समझ नहीं पा रहे हैं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

‘‘अपनी अद्भुत कल्पनाओं के उठने का मूल स्रोत कहां है?’’ इस प्रश्न का उत्तर देते हुए आइन्स्टीन ने कहा था कि प्रायः निद्रित अथवा अर्धनिद्रित अवस्था में कभी-कभी ऐसे समय आते हैं जब मस्तिष्क अपनी सामान्य मर्यादाओं का उल्लंघन करके ऐसी सूचनायें देने लगता है जिनके आधार पर आविष्कारों की आधारशिला रखी जा सके।

स्वामी रामतीर्थ के सम्बन्ध में प्रसिद्ध है कि गणित का कोई कठिन प्रश्न आने पर वे उसे हल करने की भरसक कोशिश करते थे। फिर भी हल नहीं होता तो वे थककर सो जाते थे और सोते समय स्वप्न में ही उन्हें अपने प्रश्नों का हल मिल जाता था।

इंग्लिश महाकवि कॉलरीज और प्रख्यात उपन्यासकार स्टीवेंसन ने अपनी प्रमुख कृतियों के लिये प्रेरणास्रोत स्वप्नों के माध्यम से ही उपलब्ध किये बताये हैं।

मनोविज्ञानी डैविड रेवैक ने जार्जिया विश्व विद्यालय के 433 स्नातकोत्तर छात्रों से उनके स्वप्नों के सम्बन्ध में 80 प्रश्नों की प्रश्नावली बनाकर पूछताछ की, जिससे समझदार लोगों का अनुभव एवं अभिमत इस सम्बन्ध में जाना जा सके। प्रश्नों का उत्तर देते हुये अधिकांश छात्रों ने यही बताया कि उनके बहुत सारे स्वप्न सार्थक रहे हैं और उनके सहारे उन्हें सामयिक वस्तुस्थिति तथा भावी सम्भावना के सम्बन्ध में समय-समय पर संकेत मिलते रहे हैं।

फ्रांस के डा. अलफ्रेड मरे ने प्रायः 3000 प्रामाणिक व्यक्तियों के स्वप्न अनुभव एकत्रित करके उनके निष्कर्षों को प्रकाशित किया है। इनमें अधिकांश ऐसे थे जिसे सारगर्भित सूचना मिली और वे उपयोगी सिद्ध हुईं। वे कहते हैं कि आवश्यक नहीं कि स्वप्न भविष्यदर्शी हों या अदृश्य का ही उद्घाटन करते हों। उनमें मनुष्य की अपनी शारीरिक, मानसिक स्थिति का भी दिग्दर्शन रहता है।

भारत के वायसराय लार्ड डफरिन ने एक रात डरावना सपना देखा कि कुछ हत्यारे किसी को कत्ल करके उसकी लाश को लादकर भाग रहे हैं। डफरिन उनका पीछा करते हैं। उनमें से एक को पकड़ भी लेते हैं पर जैसे ही वह पकड़ा हुआ व्यक्ति मुड़कर देखता है डफरिन उसकी भयानक आकृति को देखकर बेतरह घबड़ा जाते हैं। इस घबड़ाहट में उनकी नींद खुल गई। बात गई आई हुई, पर उसका प्रभाव इतना अधिक रहा कि कारण ढूंढ़ने की दृष्टि से उन्होंने उसे अपनी डायरी में नोट कर लिया।

समय बीता द्वितीय महायुद्ध के समय ब्रिटिश सरकार ने उन्हें फ्रांस का राजदूत बनाकर उन्हें भेजा। एक बार वे किसी महत्वपूर्ण चर्चा के लिए फ्रांस के उच्च अधिकारियों से मिलने के लिए गये। दफ्तर पांचवीं मंजिल पर था। लिफ्ट पर पैर रखने भी न पाये थे कि चालक की आकृति देखते ही वे घबड़ा गये और दस कदम पीछे हट गये। यह वही आकृति थी जो उन्होंने भारत में वायसराय रहते समय सपने में देखी थी। डफरिन सन्न खड़े रहे। लिफ्ट चली गई। किन्तु कुछ मिनट ही गुजरे होंगे कि लिफ्ट दुर्घटना ग्रस्त हो गई और उसमें सवार सभी लोग मर गये।

प्रकृति की सूक्ष्म परतों में अनेकानेक हलचलें होती रहती हैं। उन्हें समझ सकना कामकाजी मस्तिष्क के लिये सम्भव नहीं। यह अतीन्द्रिय क्षमताओं के धनी अचेतन या सुपरचेतन का काम है। अचेतन की—प्रकृति की सूक्ष्म परतों तक पहुंच है और सुपर चेतन—ब्रह्माण्ड व्यापी चेतना ब्रह्म सत्ता से सम्पर्क साधने में समर्थ है। यह दोनों ही क्षेत्र सूक्ष्म शरीर की परिधि में नहीं आते। वह तो दृश्य जगत के साथ ही व्यवहार रत रहता और अनुभवों के आधार पर सोचना चाहता है और किसी निर्णय पर पहुंचता है। इसके आगे प्रकृति या ब्रह्म की रहस्यमयी परतों के साथ सम्बन्ध जोड़ने का और कोई साधन नहीं है। यह साधन उच्चस्तरीय स्वप्नों के माध्यम से ही सम्भव होता है।

व्यावहारिक जीवन में मस्तिष्क का सचेतन ही कार्यरत रहता है किन्तु जहां तक श्रद्धा-प्रज्ञा-निष्ठा की तृप्ति-तुष्टि-शान्ति का—प्रतिभा और वरिष्ठता का सम्बन्ध है, पूर्णतया वह अचेतन और सुपर चेतन की स्थिति पर निर्भर है। अतीन्द्रिय क्षमताओं का भाण्डागार उस क्षेत्र में प्रसुप्त रूप में पड़ा रहता है। इसे अपना भार हलका करने और परिष्कृत स्तर की ओर बढ़ने के लिये सचेतन के दबाव से छुटकारा पाने की आवश्यकता पड़ती है। यह कार्य योगीजन प्रत्याहार, ध्यान, धारणा और समाधि के द्वारा सम्पन्न करते हैं। ‘मेडीटेशन’ के विभिन्न प्रकार और प्रयोग इसी प्रयोजन के निमित्त किये जाते हैं। समाधि की एक छोटी भूमिका उच्चस्तरीय स्वप्नों के माध्यम से भी सम्पन्न हो सकती है।

***

*समाप्त*

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

योग शक्तियों का उद्गम

मनुष्य शक्तियों का पुँज है। अज्ञान एवं माया के बन्धनों ने उसकी महानता को छिपा रखा है। इन कषाय कल्मषों से मनुष्य जैसे जैसे छुटकारा प्राप्त करता जाता है वैसे ही वैसे उसकी दिव्य शक्तियाँ निखरती चली जाती हैं। एकाग्रता एवं अभ्यास द्वारा मानसिक शक्तियों को बढ़ाया जा सकता है और उनके द्वारा चमत्कारिक कार्य सम्पादित किये जा सकते हैं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

श्रद्धा और विश्वास यदि अध्यात्म जगत के दो अचूक उपादान हैं। जैसा लोहा और अग्नि इन दो वस्तुओं के द्वारा अनेकों प्रकार के हथियार औजार बर्तन बनाये जा सकते हैं, उसी प्रकार श्रद्धा और विश्वास के आधार पर अनेकों अध्यात्मिक चमत्कारी शक्तियाँ प्राप्त की जा सकती हैं। अंधेरी रात के समय सुनसान जंगल में मामूली झाड़ी भूत बन जाती है और उससे डर कर मनुष्य बीमार पड़ जाते हैं और कई बार मर तक जाते हैं। अपना विश्वास ही अपने लिए भूत का रूप धारण कर सामने आ उपस्थित होता है उसकी शक्ति इतनी प्रचंड होती है कि बीमार कर देना, मार डालना उसके लिए बायें हाथ की बात है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

चूहे के काटने पर एक आदमी यह विश्वास करके मर गया कि उसे साँप ने काट खाया है। एक व्यक्ति साधारण दवा पीकर मर गया कारण यह था कि दवा की बोतल पर गलती से “जहर” का लेबल किसी ने चिपका दिया था। रोगी ने समझा कि मैंने जहर पी लिया है, इसी भ्रम में उसकी मृत्यु हो गई। एक बार योरोप के एक नगर में एक अपराधी को मृत्यु की सजा दी गई। डाक्टरों ने इस अपराधी को अपनी क्रिया द्वारा मार डालने की सरकार से स्वीकृति ले ली। अपराधी को एक मेज पर लिटा कर उसकी आँखों से पट्टी बाँध दी गई और गले के पास एक छोटी पिन चुभो दी गई जिससे एक दो बूँद खून निकला। उसी जगह पर ऊपर से एक पतली नली द्वारा पानी बहाया गया जो उसकी गरदन पर होता हुआ मेज के नीचे टपकने लगा। अपराधी को विश्वास कराया गया कि उसकी नस काट दी गई है जिसमें होकर खून बह रहा है उसने डाक्टरों की बात पर विश्वास कर लिया और केवल दस पाँच बूँद खून निकलने पर ही अपने विश्वास के कारण कुछ ही देर में मर गया।
बहुत से रोगी साधारण रोग होने पर भी भय घबराहट और आशंका से उद्विग्न होकर अपने रोग को बढ़ा लेते हैं और उसका दुष्परिणाम भोगते हैं। जहाँ विश्वास से अनिष्ट कर स्थिति आती है वहाँ दुखों का नाश भी हो जाता है। लोकमान्य तिलक के अंगूठे का एक बार गहरा आपरेशन होना था। डाक्टरों ने कष्ट अधिक होने की संभावना के कारण क्लोरोफार्म सुँघाने की व्यवस्था की। लो. मा. तिलक ने डॉक्टर से कहा—आप इतना झंझट न कीजिए मैं अपनी रुचि की किसी पुस्तक के पढ़ने में व्यस्त हो जाऊंगा और आपरेशन कर लेना। तिलक पुस्तक पढ़ते रहे डॉक्टर अंगूठा काटता रहा उन्हें कष्ट का भान न हुआ, अविचल भाव से हाथ को ढीला छोड़े हुए वे अध्ययन में लगे रहे। मनः शक्ति की महिमा अपार है, उसके द्वारा बहुत सी अद्भुत बातें प्रत्यक्ष हो जाती हैं।
मनः शक्ति उत्पादक शक्ति है। कल्पना के आधार पर पहले योजनाएं बनाई जाती हैं फिर वे प्रत्यक्ष रूप से सामने आ जाती हैं। कोई मकान या कारखाना पहले किसी के दिमाग में बनता है। उसका , नक्शा, ढाँचा, आकार प्रकार जिस ढंग का मन में बनाया जाता है। हूबहू वैसा ही बनकर कुछ समय में आँखों के आगे आ खड़ा होता है। मनुष्य जिस प्रकार की बातों को सोचता रहता है वैसी ही परिस्थितियाँ उसके जीवन में सामने आती रहती हैं। मन की उत्पादन शक्ति आश्चर्य जनक है, जो बीज मनः क्षेत्र में बोए जाते हैं वे नेत्रों के सामने मूर्त रूप में फलित होते हैं। मनुष्य अपने विचारों द्वारा अपने को साधु, संन्यासी, महात्मा, विद्वान और सुसंपन्न बनाता है और अपने ही विचारों द्वारा पागल, मूर्ख, सनकी, विक्षिप्त, कुकर्मी तथा दीन हीन बनता है। अपने को उठाना और गिराना अपने हाथ की बात है। इतना ही नहीं संसार में महायुद्ध, द्वेष, कलह, अशान्ति, अभाव, उपद्रव तथा सुख, शान्ति, सद्भाव उत्पन्न करना मनुष्य के हाथ की बात है। स्वर्ग या नरक प्राप्त करना, ईश्वर और मुक्ति को उपलब्ध करना केवल मात्र मनः शाक्त का खेल है, मन जिधर भी ढुलक पड़ता है उधर ही तूफानी गति से आगे बढ़ता जाता है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

हम अपनी ‘मानवीय विद्युत के चमत्कार’ पुस्तक में सविस्तार बता चुके हैं कि मनुष्य शरीर के परमाणु किस प्रकार अपनी स्वतन्त्र सत्ता कायम कर लेते हैं। हमारे एक परम सात्विक प्रकृति के मित्र ने ऐसा मकान किराये पर लिया जिसमें पहले एक वेश्या रहा करती थी। उस मकान में पहुँचने पर उनको रातभर कामुकता एवं वासनापूर्ण सपने आते और प्रायः नित्य ही स्वप्नदोष हो जाता। उन्होंने अपना हाल हमें बताया, विचार के पश्चात् यही निष्कर्ष निकला कि उस मकान में रहने वाली वेश्या के परमाणुओं द्वारा कोई अदृश्य मूर्तियाँ बन गई होंगी और वे अपनी जननी वेश्या की भाँति उस मकान में रहने वाले पर प्रभाव डालती होंगी, उन सज्जन को वह वेश्या दिखाई गई जो पहले उस मकान में रहा करती थी तो उन्होंने बताया कि हूबहू ऐसी स्त्री मुझे स्वप्न में दिखाई पड़ती है। वह मकान छोड़ देने पर उनका स्वप्नदोष दूर हो गया। जिन स्थानों में जैसे स्वभाव के मनुष्य रहते हैं उनमें उस तरह का वातावरण छा जाता है। उनके परमाणु अपनी स्वतंत्र सत्ता बना लेते हैं और वहाँ आने वालों पर अपना प्रभाव डालते हैं। इसीलिए व्यभिचार, जुआ, नशेबाजी आदि के अड्डों पर आने जाने से कितने ही मनुष्य उस प्रभाव में आ जाते हैं। जिन घरों में हत्या, यंत्रणा या अन्य भयंकर कर्म होते हैं या हुए हैं वहाँ जाने पर स्वभावतः भय लगता है और वहाँ से भागने की इच्छा होती है। कितने ही घर ऐसे होते हैं जिन्हें अशुभ कहा जाता है उनके पीछे कोई ऐसा ही दुखदायी इतिहास जुड़ा होता है।
कई बार किन्हीं प्रबल इच्छा शक्ति वाले व्यक्तियों के परमाणु अनुकूल अवसर पाकर स्वतंत्र सत्ता बन लेते हैं और जहाँ वह आदमी रहता था वहीं एक अदृश्य मूर्तियों की भाँति रहने लगते हैं। वह व्यक्ति चाहे जीवित हो, चाहे मर गया हो, चाहे मर कर एक या अनेक जन्म ले चुका हो पर उसके परमाणु अपनी स्वतंत्र सत्ता बनाये रह सकते हैं। भूत प्रेतों के रूप में ऐसी ही “परमाणु प्रति मूर्तियाँ” कभी कभी हमें दिखाई पड़ती हैं। जहाँ मनुष्यों का अधिक आना जाना नहीं होता, जहाँ अग्नि नहीं जलती या जहाँ सुनसान रहता है उन स्थानों पर ऐसी प्रतिमूर्तियाँ बहुत समय तक जीवित रहती हैं। सुनसान खंडहर पड़े रहने वाले राजमहलों, मरघटों तथा ऐसे ही स्थानों पर कभी कभी भूत प्रेतों का अस्तित्व अनुभव में आता है वह संबंधित व्यक्तियों की परमाणुमयी प्रति मूर्तियाँ होती हैं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

शरीर में उत्पादक शक्ति है। रज वीर्य से संतान उत्पन्न होती है। जख्म सड़ने पर माँस में कीड़े पड़ जाते हैं। कब्ज होने पर टट्टी में सफेद कीड़े उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं। पसीने से जुएं पैदा होते हैं। नारु रोग में फोड़े के भीतर सफेद लंबा कीड़ा निकलता है। प्राण निकल जाने पर देह सड़ने लगती है और कीड़े उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं। डॉक्टर लोग विभिन्न बीमारियों का कारण विभिन्न प्रकार के कीड़ों का शरीर में पैदा हो जाना बताते हैं। रक्त में कीड़ों की उत्पत्ति और विनाश का क्रम बराबर चलता रहता है। वस्तुओं को पहले मन बनाता है फिर उसी ढाँचे के अनुसार वे प्रत्यक्ष रूप से बनती हैं। कार्य का बीज विचार है। विचारों के द्वारा ही हम परिस्थितियाँ उत्पन्न करते हैं। इसके आगे चल कर परमाणुमयी प्रति मूर्तियाँ उत्पन्न होती हैं जिनकी चर्चा ऊपर की पंक्तियों में की जा चुकी है।
इन्हीं तत्वों के आधार पर कुछ विशेष शक्ति युक्त अदृश्य शक्तियाँ उत्पन्न की जा सकती हैं। इस उत्पादन का एक स्वतंत्र विज्ञान है जिसे ‘तंत्र विद्या’ कहते हैं। विश्वास श्रद्धा और मनःशक्ति के संयोग से वे प्रतिमूर्तियाँ पैदा होती हैं। छाया-पुरुष, वेताल, कर्ण पिशाचिनी, भवानी, गायत्री आदि देवी देवताओं को कई व्यक्ति सिद्ध करते हैं और उनके द्वारा कुछ अनोखे काम करते देखे जाते हैं। यह सिद्ध देवी देवता अपनी ही एक मानसिक सन्तान होते हैं। इनमें शक्ति भी उत्पादक की मनःशक्ति और श्रद्धा के अनुसार होती है। किन्हीं साधकों की ये मानसिक सन्तानें निर्बल होती हैं वे अपना दर्शन दे सकती हैं और थोड़ी सी हलचल कर सकती हैं। किन्हीं की प्रतिमूर्तियाँ बड़ी प्रबल होती हैं और वे अदृश्य होते हुए भी एक जीवित मनुष्य जैसी क्रिया करती हैं। दुर्वासा ऋषि ने अपनी जटाओं से एक ऐसी ही भयंकर प्रतिमूर्ति पैदा करके अम्बरीष के पीछे लगा दी थी, इस प्रकार के और भी कितने ही वर्णन प्राचीन पुस्तकों में मिलते हैं। इन मानसिक संतानों का आकार प्रकार वेष भूषा, लिंग, स्वभाव, शक्ति उसी के अनुसार होती है जैसी कि साधक संकल्प करता है। जैसी आकृति ध्यान में रखकर वह साधन करता है वैसी ही आकृति की प्रति मूर्ति उत्पन्न हो जाती है।
प्रतिमूर्तियों की तान्त्रिक साधनाएं अलग अलग प्रकार की होती हैं। यह गुरु परम्परा से चलती है और गुप्त रखी जाती है, इन साधनाओं का मेरुदंड सुदृढ़ विश्वास है। मरघटों में, जल में, रात्रि के सुनसान अंधकार में, कष्ट साध्य प्रक्रियाओं द्वारा कोई मंत्र सिद्ध किये जाते हैं। इन अद्भुत, भयंकर, दुस्साहस पूर्ण, कष्ट साध्य साधना प्रणालियों को प्रयोग में लाने वाला व्यक्ति ऐसा अनुभव करता है कि मैंने कोई भारी दुर्गम पथ पार किया है। मृत्यु तुल्य कठिनाई से लड़कर सफल हुआ हूँ। आत्म विश्वास सफलता का गर्व, गुरु वचनों पर श्रद्धा, मंत्र विज्ञान पर विश्वास, यह सब मिलकर साधक के अन्तःकरण में एक सुदृढ़ ग्रन्थि उत्पन्न करती हैं। इस ग्रन्थि की परिपक्वता के साथ साथ मंत्र बल एवं सिद्ध देवता का कर्तृत्व सबल होता है और उस शक्ति से कुछ अद्भुत कार्य पूरे होते हैं। अनेकों अनुष्ठान अपने नियत विधि विधान द्वारा पूरे होने के उपरान्त कृत कार्य होते देखे गये हैं। इन कार्यों का मेरुदंड विश्वास है। जितना ही विश्वास दृढ़ एवं अविचल होगा उतना ही लाभ होगा। संदेह, अविश्वास, तर्क वितर्क की मनःस्थिति रहने पर इन क्रिया पद्धतियों का लाभ नष्ट हो जाता है। तंत्र साधना एक मनोवैज्ञानिक अभिचार है। इसमें सफल वे ही हो पाते हैं जो एकनिष्ठ हैं। बिना पढ़े, एकान्त प्रिय, गुरु भक्त, धुनि के पक्के, दुस्साहसी, प्रकृति के मनुष्य इसमें सफल होते हैं। विचारशील, तर्कवान, बुद्धिवादी, साधारण जीवन बिताने वाले प्रायः इस दिशा में बहुत कम सफल होते देखे गये हैं। क्योंकि वे मंत्र शक्ति और देवी देवताओं के अस्तित्व के विषय में संदिग्ध रहते हैं। असल में उनका स्वतंत्र कोई अस्तित्व नहीं है केवल अपनी मनःशक्ति का एक चमत्कार है। परन्तु जो इस तथ्य को जान लेते हैं उनका विश्वास ढीला पड़ जाता है, देवभक्तों साधकों की भाँति उनमें अटूट श्रद्धा नहीं रहती। फल स्वरूप वे तंत्र साधना में सफल भी नहीं हो पाते।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

कई बार ऐसा भी होता है कि अपने में कुछ विशेष शक्ति न होते हुए भी दूसरे के विश्वास को उसी के ऊपर अभिप्रेत करके कुछ आश्चर्य जनक कार्य कर दिखाये जाते हैं। कोई बड़ी रंज की, खुशी की या आश्चर्य की खबर सुना देने या रस्सी का साँप बना कर अचानक डरा देने से हिचकी बन्द हो जाती हैं। कारण यह है कि चित्त हिचकी को भूल कर और दूसरी तरफ लग जाता है। भूत प्रेतों को दूर करने के लिए ओझा या सयाने लोग झाड़ फूँक, उतारा आदि करते हैं उससे रोगी को विश्वास हो जाता है कि भूत को मेरे ऊपर से हटा दिया गया। थाली बजाकर साँप की आत्मा को आह्वान करते हैं, काटे हुए मनुष्य पर साँप की आत्मा उतरे इसके लिए एक ओझा उस काटे हुए मनुष्य को चुनौती (सजेशन) देता रहता है। अन्त में साँप सर चढ़कर बोलता है। इस प्रकार के तान्त्रिक कार्यों का आधार मनः शक्ति का स्फुरण ही है। चित्त को एक ओर से हटाकर दूसरी ओर लगा देने से पहली बात को मनुष्य भूल जाता है और हिचकी बन्द हो जाती है। थाली बजने, सर्प का आह्वान होने के क्रिया कलाप को देखकर साँप का काटा हुआ व्यक्ति प्रभावित होता है, उसके मन में संकल्प उत्पन्न होते हैं। आवेश और संकल्प के सम्मिश्रण के साथ स्वसम्मोहन क्रिया होती है और उस स्थिति में सर्प की भावना एवं भाषा में रोगी बात करने लगता है मुझे यह चाहिए, इस कारण मैंने इसे काटा आदि बातें वह कहता है और घर वालों के यह आश्वासन देने पर कि सर्प देवता की इच्छा पूर्ण कर दी जायेगी, रोगी को विश्वास, सन्तोष एवं समाधान हो जाता है। इस समाधान की प्रबलता के कारण ही विष का घातक प्रभाव नष्ट हो जाता है और रोगी के प्राण बच जाते हैं। परन्तु यदि किसी कारण वश रोगी इन बातों पर विश्वास न करता हो, उस अनुष्ठान से प्रभावित या उत्तेजित न हो तो विष का प्रभाव नष्ट न होगा।
पीर, मसान आदि की चौकी रख कर किन्हीं मनुष्यों को मार डालने का उपचार किया जाता है। और कई बार ऐसे प्रयोग सफल भी होते हैं। ज्योतिषी लोग किन्हीं को बता देते हैं कि तुम अमुक दिन मरोगे तो कभी कभी ऐसा भी देखा गया है कि वह उसी दिन मर भी जाता है। कोई वैद्य डॉक्टर किसी साधारण रोगी को डरा कर अधिक पैसा लेने के लिए भयंकर रोग बता देते हैं और अपने काबू से बाहर के रोग को असाध्य कह देते हैं, उनके कथन के आधार पर कई बार मृत्युएं हो भी जाती हैं। यह विश्वास शक्ति का चमत्कार है। जो व्यक्ति समझता है कि मेरे ऊपर पीर की चौकी चलाई गई है वह अपने संकल्प से स्वतः ही डर कर मृत्यु के मुँह में घुस जाता है। ज्योतिषी या वैद्य के वचनों पर विश्वास करके भी कितने लोग अकाल मृत्यु मर जाते हैं।
किन्हीं व्यक्तियों को ध्यानावस्था में, स्वप्न में, अर्धनिद्रित अवस्था में या आवेश में देवी देवताओं के दर्शन होते हैं। यह संकल्प की मूर्ति मान प्रक्रिया है। जब विश्वास दृढ़ हो जाता है और उस संबंध में तर्क वितर्क नहीं उठते तो भावनाएं इन्द्रियों की अनुभव शक्ति के ऊपर कब्जा करने लगती हैं। हम देखते हैं हिप्नोटिज्म से विमोहित किये हुए व्यक्ति कुछ का कुछ देखते और कुछ का कुछ अनुभव करते हैं। कड़ुई चीज खिलाते हुए उन्हें कहा जाय कि इसका स्वाद मीठा है तो वे उसे मीठा ही अनुभव करने लगते हैं। जल को थल और थल को जल समझने लगते हैं। हिप्नोटिस्ट जैसे-2 आदेश देता जाता है विमोहित व्यक्ति वैसे ही वैसे अनुभव करता है। हिप्नोटिज्म की इस क्रिया पद्धति को एक मनुष्य दूसरे पर प्रयोग करे यह आवश्यक नहीं। कोई व्यक्ति खुद अपने संकल्प बल से अपने आपको भी स्वसम्मोहन कर सकता है और सम्मोहन से पूर्व जो संकल्प किये थे उनको मूर्त रूप में इन्द्रियों से अनुभव कर सकता है। इस तरह वह स्वसम्मोहित अवस्था में इष्ट देव को या अन्य अभीष्ट पदार्थों को देख सकता है उसकी वाणी सुन सकता है, उसका स्पर्श कर सकता है, सूँघ और चख सकता है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

योग विद्या का बहुत बड़ा भाग स्वसम्मोहन विज्ञान के ऊपर निर्धारित है। मैस्मरेजम द्वारा दूसरों को बेहोश किया जाता है पर स्वसम्मोहन से मनुष्य अपने आपको योग निद्रा में ले जा सकता है, इसे समाधि अवस्था भी कहते हैं। देवी देवताओं के दर्शन उनसे वार्तालाप इस दशा में भली प्रकार हो सकता है। स्वर्ग, नरक, लोक लोकान्तरों के दृश्य देख सकता है। जैसे चाहे वैसे शब्द, रूप, रस, गंध स्पर्श का अनुभव कर सकता है। नाद योग वालों को तरह तरह के मधुर शब्द, संगीत, ध्वनियाँ सुनाई पड़ती हैं। ध्यान योग वाले तरह-तरह के रूप देखते हैं। लय योग तरह तरह के रसों का, ब्रह्मानन्द या परमानन्द का अनुभव करते हैं। विधु योगी स्पर्श जन्य आनन्दों का रसास्वादन करते हैं। हैय योगी दिव्य सुगंधियों की अनुभूति लेते हैं। साधन से पूर्व जिस प्रकार के विचार और विश्वास होते हैं उसी के अनुसार यह अनुभूतियाँ आती हैं। मुसलमान साधक को अपने विचार और विश्वास के अनुसार और बौद्ध साधक को अपनी मान्यता के अनुसार साधन में अनुभूतियाँ होंगी। जैनी, हिन्दू, ईसाई, लामा, आदि के योगों की मान्यताएं अलग अलग हैं। इन मान्यताओं के अनुसार ही उनके साधक स्व साक्षात्कार होते हैं। स्वसम्मोहन विज्ञान के आधार पर साधक अपनी मान्यताओं को थोड़े बहुत देर फेर के साथ अपनी इन्द्रियों द्वारा भी मूर्तमान अवस्था में अनुभव कर सकता है।
यौगिक शक्तियों का उद्गम बाहर नहीं है। कहीं बाहर से, किसी देवी देवता की कृपा से वे प्राप्त नहीं होतीं। अपने अन्दर शक्तियों का प्रचुर भण्डार भरा पड़ा है। आत्म विद्या द्वारा अपनी मानसिक शक्तियों को साधक लोग अपने ही ऊपर नियोजित करते हैं, और अभीष्ट लाभ प्राप्त करते हैं। अपना भगवान रचकर उसमें अपनी भक्ति द्वारा आप ही प्रवेश करके आत्मा परमात्मा बन जाता है। इस महा सत्य को जान कर वेदान्त शास्त्र ने—’सोहमस्यि सोऽहं’ तत्वमसि’ अयमात्मा ब्रह्म, सर्वखिल्विदं ब्रह्म का प्रकाश संसार को दिया है। अद्वैत वाद की पृष्ठ भूमि आत्मा की महाशक्ति की जानकारी पर आधारित है। दूसरे जीव−जंतु परमात्मा को नहीं जानते, मनुष्य की ज्ञानशक्ति ने परमात्मा का आविष्कार किया है। विश्व का कण कण शक्ति से परिपूर्ण है, एक एक परमाणु में प्रलय उपस्थित करने की शक्ति भरी हुई है। फिर मनुष्य का शरीर तो असंख्य परमाणुओं का बना हुआ है। मानसिक परमाणु उससे भी शक्तिशाली हैं फिर आत्मिक सूक्ष्म परमाणुमयी शक्ति की महानता की तो कुछ तुलना ही नहीं। ब्रह्माण्ड की सूक्ष्म सत्ता पिण्ड में मौजूद है, वृक्ष का सम्पूर्ण अस्तित्व बीज में मौजूद है केवल प्रस्फुटन की आवश्यकता है। आध्यात्मिक साधनाओं द्वारा हम अपनी उन्हीं विभिन्न शक्तियों को जगाते हैं और योग के चमत्कारों को उपलब्ध करते हैं।
प्रचंड संकल्प शक्ति द्वारा अपने आपको प्रभावित करके यथेच्छ आत्मनिर्माण किया जा सकता है। साँसारिक वस्तुओं द्वारा जो सुख मिलते हैं वैसे ही या उससे भी अधिक सुखानुभूति संकल्प के आवेश द्वारा प्राप्त की जा सकती है दूसरों को प्रभावित करके उनको उपयोगी मार्ग पर लगाया जा सकता है। अपने या दूसरों के मानसिक दोष दूर करके शारीरिक एवं बौद्धिक दृष्टि से स्वस्थ बना या बनाया जा सकता है। इच्छित पुनर्जन्म, परलोक या मुक्त अवस्था प्राप्त करने योग्य मनोभूमि बनाई जा सकती है। मानसिक संतुलन ठीक रहने तथा तत्वदर्शी सूक्ष्म दृष्टिकोण अपनाने से साँसारिक प्रिय अप्रिय घटना प्रवाह के कारण आने वाले दुख शोकों से बचा जा सकता है। इसके अतिरिक्त किन्हीं विशेष अनुष्ठानों, साधनों के आधार पर कुछ आश्चर्य जनक सिद्धियाँ भी मिलती हैं।
आत्म साधना में, योग साधना से, अपना संबंध करके, अपनी शक्तियों को प्रस्फुटित करके उपयोगी तत्वों का आविर्भाव होता है। योग एक वैज्ञानिक प्रक्रिया है। जिसके अनुसार अपने शरीर और मन की प्रयोग शाला में अन्वेषण, परीक्षण, प्रयोग के आधार पर महत्वपूर्ण तथ्यों का आविष्कार किया जाता है। इस विज्ञान द्वारा हमारे पूर्वज योग की चमत्कारिक सिद्धियाँ प्राप्त कर चुके हैं। अब डॉक्टर फ्रायड डॉक्टर मेस्मर, डॉक्टर ली प्रभृति मनोविज्ञान शास्त्रियों ने आधुनिक तरीके से वैज्ञानिक खोज आरम्भ की है। यह विज्ञान जितना ही जितना स्पष्ट और परिमार्जित होता जा रहा है उतनी ही उतनी मनः शक्तियों की महत्ता प्रकट होती जा रही है। वह शुभ दिन शीघ्र ही आने वाला है जब विज्ञान, मनुष्य की आन्तरिक शक्तियों को सर्वोपरि और महान लाभ स्वीकार करेगा। तब वेदान्त और मनोविज्ञान दोनों एक स्तर से आत्मविद्या का जय घोष करेंगे।

समाप्त......

----------


## Global baba

Bahut khoob likha hai

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Bahut khoob likha hai


धन्यवाद प्रियवर लेख पसंद करने के लिए।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*तिब्बत के लामा योगी*

ले-श्री विश्वामित्र वर्मा)
डॉक्टर अलेक्जेण्डर कैनन, हाँकाँग (चीन) में नाइट पदवी धारी एक प्रतिष्ठित व्यक्ति हैं, तथा गुप्त विद्याओं के रहस्यों के गम्भीर अन्वेषक हैं। एक लामा योगी ने उनको निमंत्रण दिया था। अतः वे अपने एक साधु मित्र के साथ लामा योगी के यहाँ जा रहे थे। उन्हें इस यात्रा में तथा जीवन भर में आध्यात्मिक तथा योग के सम्बन्ध में जो अनुभव हुए उनको (Invisible Influence) नामक पुस्तक में उन्होंने लिखा है। उपर्युक्त यात्रा के वृत्ताँत में एक स्थान पर वे लिखते हैं -
“जहाँ लामा रहते थे, उस मन्दिर के पास हम पहुँच रहे थे। मन्दिर कुछ ही दूर सामने था। परन्तु रास्ते में हमारे सामने एक बड़ी खाई थी, जिसे हम पार कर ही नहीं सकते थे। वह खाई पचास गज चौड़ी और बहुत गहरी थी। समझदार और अर्न्त दर्शी लामा ने हमारी सहायता के लिये अपना एक दूत भेजा था, जो खाई के किनारे हमें उपस्थित मिला। उस दूत ने खाई पार करने के लिये प्राणायाम, शिथिली करण तथा कुछ और ऐसे ही योग के साधन बतलाये। यद्यपि योग के साधनों से हम अभयस्त थे, तथापि खाई पार करने के लिए ऐसे साधन करने में उस समय मन ही मन हँसी आई और आश्चर्य हुआ, तथा खाई पार करने के लिये वे साधन हमें वैसे ही प्रतीत हुए जैसे कि मन के लड्डुओं से पेट भरना। दूत ने हमें एक प्रकार का प्राणायाम करने को कहा। आदेशानुसार हमने खाई पार करने की तैयारी इसी साधन द्वारा की। फिर एक क्षण में ही हम दोनों (मैं और मेरे साथी मित्र) खाई के उस पार कुशलपूर्वक पहुँच गये। परन्तु हमारे साथ जो बच्चे थे, वे इसी पार रह गये। हमने उन्हें लौट जाने को आज्ञा दे दी थी। हमने देखा कि हमारा सामान भी उसी पार पड़ा हुआ था।”
फिर जब डॉक्टर कैनन लामा योगी के यहाँ से कुछ सप्ताह पश्चात् लौटे तो खाई पार करते समय पुनः वैसी ही घटना हुई। जब भरी सभा में लोगों ने डॉक्टर साहब का स्वागत किया, उस समय तो उनका अनुभव और भी अजीब था। लामा बैठे हुये थे और उनके शरीर के चारों और तीन फीट के घेरे में नीले रंग का तेजस् था। फिर कफ न में लपेटा हुआ एक मृत मनुष्य का शरीर लाया गया। डॉक्टर साहब को उस शरीर को देखने जाँचने की अनुमति दी गई। परीक्षा करने पर डॉक्टर साहब को मालूम हुआ कि उस मनुष्य को मरे चौबीस घण्टे से अधिक समय बीत चुका है। इसके पश्चात लामा के आज्ञा देते ही उस मरे हुए मनुष्य ने आँखें खोलीं, फिर वह उठ कर खड़ा हो गया और दो साधुओं की सहायता से लामा की दृष्टि से अपनी दृष्टि मिलाता हुआ लामा के पास तक गया और प्रणाम कर वापस आकर पुनः कफ न में जाकर ‘मरा’ हो गया।
इस आश्चर्य को देख कर डॉक्टर साहब के मन में यह प्रश्न उठा कि क्या प्राणायाम और राजयोग युक्त साधन की कोई घटना है, अथवा और कुछ है उन्होंने प्रश्न किया ही नहीं कि इतने में बिना कुछ पूछे या सुने ही, मानो विचारों द्वारा ही लामा को डॉक्टर साहब के मन के विचार मालूम हो गये हों, लामा ने उत्तर दिया। यह मनुष्य सात वर्ष से मरा हुआ है तथा अगले सात वर्षों तक भी इसी प्रकार सुरक्षित मृत अवस्था में रह सकता है। इसकी आयु कई सौ वर्षों की तथा और भी कई सौ वर्षों तक यह इसी प्रकार जिन्दा रह सकता है।
तब डॉक्टर साहब ने प्रश्न किया कि इसके शरीर के गुप्त मन और आत्मा कहाँ हैं? जाँच करने तो यह मालूम पड़ा। लामा ने उत्तर दिया कि इसका आत्मा और मन खास कार्यों के लिये पृथ्वी पर सर्वत्र भेजा जाता है खाई पार करने में जिसने आपको सहायता दी थी वह यही दूत था।
लौटते समय भी जब दूत खाई पर उपस्थित था तब डॉक्टर साहब ने प्रश्न किया -’मुझे जीव में ऐसे अजीब अनुभव क्यों हो रहे हैं? दूत ने ठाकुर साहब की त्रिकुटी पर दृष्टि जमाते हुए प्रेम से उत्तर दिया-हम लोग आज कल की आधुनिक स्थिति के अनुसार आपका मूल्य नहीं आँकते, हम तो आपकी विमूढ़ शक्तियों के अनुसार आपकी जाँच करते हैं। हमें तो आपके भविष्य से प्रयोजन है। आपके भविष्य में यह बात अंकित है और आपको श्रद्धापूर्वक इस मार्ग का अनुसरण करने से कोई रोक नहीं सकता।’
इसके अतिरिक्त डॉक्टर साहब ने और भी अजीब घटनाएं देखीं।

----------


## Global baba

Bahut adbhut padhne ko mil raha hai

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Bahut adbhut padhne ko mil raha hai


धन्यवाद मित्र लेख पसंद करने के लिए।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

प्रसिद्ध चिकित्सक की आत्मा से रोग निदान

बिहार राज्य के महाधिवक्ता श्री महावीर प्रसाद मेरे पिता के मित्र थे तथा हमारे रिश्तेदार थे। अक्सर वह बनारस आते थे। एक बार वह गंभीर रुप से अस्वस्थ हुए और उनकी यात्र कुछ अन्तराल के पश्चात हु जब वे स्वस्थ हो गये।
स्वस्थ होने पर वे मेरे पिता से मिलने आये और उन्होने जो बात बतलाई वह काफी हैरतअंगेज थी। तभी मुझे पहली बार तांत्रिक चैटजीं के बारे में जानकारी हुई। महावीर बाबू ने यह बात शायद वर्ष 1949 में कही थी।
महावीर बाबू ने बतलाया के वे अचानक गंभीर रुप से अस्वस्थ हो गये जब वे दिल्ही से पटना लौट रहे थे। वे सुप्रीमकोर्ट में किसी मुकदमें में बहस करने गये थे। कुछ महीने बीत गये किन्तु उनका ज्वर उतरने का नाम नही ले रहा था। पटना मेडिकल काँलेज के बडे-बडे चीकित्सक नहीं तय कर पा रहे थे कि आखिर बीमारी क्या है और इसका क्या इलाज है। फिर उन्होने तांत्रिक चैटजीं का सहारा लिया। उनकी तंत्र विद्या की ख्याति पुरे पटना में छाई हुई थी।
तांत्रिक ने महावीर बाबू का चित्र लिया। उनके इलाज के सारे पुजें लिये और अपने गुरु महाराज के चित्र के साथ उन्हें पूजा के घर में रात में रख दिया। साथ में सादे पन्ने और पेन्सिल भी रख दी गई थी। रात में चैटजीं ने अपने गुरु महाराज का आह्वान किया और मानसिक रुप से महावीर बाबू की समस्या पर अपने ढंग से निवेदव किया।
महावीर बाबू का कहना था कि इस प्रकार समस्या को जानकर तांत्रिक के स्वर्गीय गुरु महाराज, अपने दिवगंत गुरु महाराज का सान्निध्य करते थे जो उस समस्या के समाधान हेतु ऐसी आत्मा से संपर्क करते जो अपने समय सें उस क्षेत्र के विशेषज्ञ थे। ऐसी ही एक आत्मा ने पूजा-घर में उन सादे पन्नों पर समस्या पर विचारोपरांत रोग का निदान किया। कारण और उपचार लिखा।
महावीर बाबू के अनुसार अगली सुबह जब तांत्रिक जैटजीं पेन्सिल से लिखे कागज ले आये, उससे जो बात उजागर हुई वह यह थी। दिल्ली से पटना लौटते समय महावीर बाबू जिस ए.सी. क्लास में थे उसमें पूर्व कोई विदेशी यात्रा कर चुका था। वह इसी रोग से पीडित था जिस रोग का संक्रमण महावीर बाबू को लगा। वातानुकूलित कम्पार्टमेन्ट होने के नाते रोग के वे विषाणु कम्पार्टमेन्ट के बाहर नहीं आ सके जिसमें बाद में महावीर बाबू ने यात्रा की। महावीर बाबू संक्रमण के शिकार हुए जिसका सही उपचार भी उस विशेषज्ञ आत्मा ने उन्ही पन्नों पर लिख दिया था। वह एक अति प्रसिद्ध चिकिस्तक की आत्मा थी जिसने यह निदान और उपचार लिका था। 
महावीर बाबू ने पटना के अपने चिकिसकों से परामर्श किया। वे उस लेख को पढकर चमत्कृत रह गये और तत्काल अनुमोदन कर दिया। महावीर बाबू स्वस्थ हो गये।

----------


## Global baba

Apke articles padh kar bahut acha lag raha hai

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Apke articles padh kar bahut acha lag raha hai


वह तो आपकी आध्यात्यामिक वृति के कारण आपको यह लेख पसंद आते है। यह बहुत ही अच्छी बात है।
धन्यवाद...

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

आत्मा का साक्षात्कार
अग्नितत्व संसार में सब जगह व्याप्त है, परन्तु वह दो वस्तुओं को घिसे बिना प्रकट नहीं होती। आत्म-शक्ति, परमात्म-शक्ति का ही एक भाग है। परमात्मा समस्त संसार में समाया हुआ है। हमारी आत्मा उसी महातत्व की एक चिनगारी है। जैसे चिनगारी को इंधन आदि के उपर्युक्त साधन मिले तो वह अपने छोटे रूप को असंख्य गुना करके भीषण दावानल के रूप में प्रकट हो सकती, उसी तरह हमारी आत्मा छोटी सी, अल्प शक्तिशाली मालूम पड़ती है, परन्तु परमात्मा का अंश होने की वजह से उसकी पीठ भारी है। किसी राजकुमार को हम मामूली लड़के की तरह तुच्छ नहीं समझ सकते, क्योंकि उसके पिता के पास बड़ी भारी ताकत होती है। राजकुमार से बुरा व्यवहार किया और उसने अपने पिता से शिकायत कर दी तो बस उसकी खैर नहीं है। आत्मा महान परमात्मतत्व का अंश है, चिनगारी की तरह जब उसे जितनी शक्ति प्राप्त करनी होती है आसानी से प्राप्त कर लेती है, इसीलिये शास्त्रों से आत्मा को अजर, अमर, अखण्ड और नित्य आदि गुणों वाली बताया है।
जैसे अग्नि प्रकट करने के लिये लोहा, चुम्बक द्वारा दियासलाई घिसनी पड़ती है, वैसे ही आत्मा का दर्शन करने के लिए कुछ साधन करना पड़ता है। कहा है कि-
स्वदेहमरिणं कृत्वा प्रणवं चोत्तरारणिम्।
ध्याननि र्मथनाभ्या सद्द्वं पश्येन्नि गूढ़वत्॥
अर्थात् अपने शरीर को नीचे की अरणि अग्नि उत्पन्न करने की लकड़ी और प्रणव की ऊपर की अरणि बनाकर ध्यान रूप मंथन के अभ्यास से अपने हृदय में गुप्त रूप से रहने वाले परमात्मा (आत्मा) को देखना चाहिये।
ब्रह्मनिष्ठ पं- नारायणी जी दामोदर जी शास्त्री का अनुभव है कि- “प्रत्येक मनुष्य की आत्मा अपने मूल स्वरूप में निर्गुण निराकार एवं नाम रूप रहित होकर भी शुद्ध सत्व मय अंतःकरण में प्रकाश रूप से उसका दर्शन होता है और वह दर्शन होने पर मनुष्य को सत्यकाम, सत्य संकल्प होकर अखण्ड सुख और परम शान्ति प्राप्त होती है, फिर उसे इस संसार में कोई भी वस्तु प्राप्त करने की नहीं रहती। वह जो इच्छा या संकल्प करता है, वह बिना किसी प्रयत्न के तत्काल सिद्ध हो जाता है। उसका यह अमूल्य और दुर्लभ जीवन सफल हो जाता है। इसलिये मनुष्य को अपनी प्रकाश स्वरूप आत्मा का प्रत्यक्ष दर्शन करने के लिये प्रयत्नशील होना चाहिये, जिससे उसका यह जीवन सफल हो। आत्मा प्रकाश रूप है यह उपनिषदीय ग्रंथों में अनेक जगह प्रतिपादित किया हुआ है। जैसे-
‘अंगुष्ठ मात्रः पुरुषो ज्योतिरिवा धूमकः।’
‘अंगुष्ठ मात्रो रवि तुल्य रुपः।’
‘तुच्छुभ्रं ज्योतिषाँ ज्योतिः।’आदि,
केवल शास्त्रों के वर्णन की ही बात नहीं है। जिन महापुरुषों को प्रकाश रूप आत्मा का दर्शन हुआ है, उन्होंने भी स्वयं अपने अनुभव का ऐसा ही वर्णन किया है। और जो साधक इस विषय का अभ्यास करेंगे उनको भी आत्मा का प्रकाश सब में अवश्य दर्शन होगा। यह अनुभव का विषय है। केवल सुनने, पढ़ने मात्र से कुछ नहीं होता।
जब तुम्हें फुरसत हो, बिलकुल एकान्त कमरे में जाओ। प्रातःकाल का या दिन छिपे बाद का समय इस अभ्यास के लिये उत्तम है, फिर भी यह कोई विशेष प्रतिबंध नहीं है, जब अवसर मिले तभी सही। कमरे में अन्दर जाकर उसके दरवाजे बंद कर लो, हाँ थोड़ा सा प्रकाश आने के लिये खिड़कियाँ खुली रख सकते हो। कमरे में आराम कुर्सी पर लेट जाओ। आराम कुर्सी न हो तो मुलायम बिछौने पर पसन्द के सहारे पड़ रहो।
यहाँ किसी कष्टकर आसन पर बैठने की जरा भी जरूरत नहीं है। जिस तरह तुम्हारा शरीर आराम का अनुभव करे उसी तरह पड़ रहना ठीक है, चाहो तो लेट भी सकते हो, पर शिर शरीर की अपेक्षा कम से कम एक फुट ऊंचा जरूर रहना चाहिये। शरीर को आराम से डाल दो और आँख बन्द कर लो। अब देह को बिलकुल ढीली करने की कोशिश करो मानो इसमें जान ही नहीं है, रुई का निर्जीव गद्दी पड़ा हुआ है। पहले ही दिन शायद यह अभ्यास पूरा नहीं हो सकेगा क्योंकि नाड़ियों का तनाव ढीला करने का पहला अभ्यास न होने के कारण नसें और पेशियाँ अकड़ी ही रहती हैं। पंद्रह मिनट से लेकर आध घण्टे तक का समय इसी कोशिश में लगाओ। ऐसा अनुभव करो मानो ‘तुम’ अपने शरीर से अलग हो गये हो और दूर खड़े हुए इस निर्जीव पुतले को देख रहे हो। एक सप्ताह के आभास में शरीर को बिलकुल ढीला छोड़ना तुम को आ जायेगा। यह दशा बड़े आनन्द की है। शरीर को दिन-रात कड़ा काम करना पड़ता है। उसे यदि कभी-कभी इस तरह का आराम कुछ ही देर को मिल जाय तो बड़ी शान्ति का अनुभव करता है। सारे दिन बोझ ढोने वाला मजूर यदि आध घण्टे को भी सुस्ता ले तो उसे बड़ा आनन्द आता है। शरीर को ढीला छोड़ने पर तुम्हें बड़ा अच्छा लगेगा और मन के भीतर एक प्रकार की स्थिरता और शाँति का अनुभव करोगे।
एक सप्ताह इस शिथिलासन का अभ्यास करने के बाद अब आगे की ओर बढ़ो। अपना ध्यान श्वास के आवागमन पर लगाओ। नाक के रास्ते जब साँस भीतर जाय तो अनुभव करो कि वह जा रही है, जब निकले तब भी अनुभव करो। अर्थात् मानो तुम एक चौकीदार हो और इस बात की अच्छी तरह जाँच करना तुम्हारा काम है कि साँस कब आती है और कब जाती है। मन को इधर-उधर डिगने मत दो, श्वास के आवागमन पर ध्यान लगाते रहो। यह ‘ब्रह्म प्राणायाम’ है। इसे करते समय अपने मानस लोक को शून्य रखो। भावना करो कि तुम्हारा मस्तिष्क ही अनंत आकाश है, इसके अतिरिक्त विश्व में कहीं कोई वस्तु नहीं है। मस्तिष्क के अन्दर का भाग बिलकुल पोला और नील आकाश की तरह अनन्त है। इसी आकाश में प्राणवायु आ जा रही है। “मस्तिष्क के अन्दर नीलाकाश जैसा शून्य मानस लोक और उसमें प्राणवायु का आना जाना।” बस, इन दो ही बातों का चित्र तुम्हारे मन पर अंकित होना चाहिये। समस्त ध्यान जब इन्हीं दो बातों को देखने में लगेगा तो दो चार दिन अधिक से अधिक एक सप्ताह में यह भावना दृढ़ हो जायेगी। इन दो बातों के अतिरिक्त ध्यान के समय और कुछ मालूम ही न होगा। यदि मन उचटे तो निरुत्साहित होने की जरूरत नहीं है, उसे रोको और फिर वहीं लगाओ। कुछ दिन के अभ्यास से वह उपरोक्त भावना का अनुभव करने लगेगा।
पहले बताया गया है कि शरीर को नीचे की अरणि और प्रणव को ऊपर की अरणि बनाकर ध्यान रूप मंथन के अभ्यास से अपने अन्दर रहने वाले प्रकाश स्वरूप आत्मा का दर्शन करना चाहिये। शून्य लोक में प्राणवायु का घर्षण होने से आत्म-ज्योति प्रकट होती है। थोड़े दिनों के अभ्यास से जब कुछ-कुछ मनोलय होने लगता है तो मानस लोक में अंतर्दृष्टि से सफेद, लाल, पीले आदि रंगों के बिन्दु, चक्र की तरह घूमते हुए दिखाई देते हैं। फिर कुछ दिनों बाद उनका लोप होकर नीलवर्ण का बिन्दु दिखाई देता है। बाद में अभ्यास से जब मनोलय अधिक होता जाता है, तब सूर्य, अर्धचन्द्र, चन्द्र, तारे, मोती, पुष्पों के गुच्छे, इन्द्र नील आदि चमकते हुए अनेक रत्न तथा सफेद रंग के चक्र एक दूसरे में प्रवेश करते हुए दिखाई देते हैं। तब साधक को समझना चाहिये कि अब शीघ्र ही आत्मा का दर्शन होने वाला है और वैसा होता भी है। अर्थात् कुछ समय के बाद उपरोक्त दृश्यों का लोप होकर आखिर में आत्मा को अत्यन्त शुभ्र और तेजस्वी प्रकाश का दर्शन होता है। उसमें साधक का पूर्ण मनोलय होकर उसे समाधि अवस्था प्राप्त होती है, इस अवस्था में उसे जिस सुख, शाँति तृप्ति और समाधान का अनुभव होता है, उसकी संसार भर के किसी भी विषय से होने वाले सुख से तुलना नहीं हो सकती।
कई बार यह आत्म दर्शन बहुत जल्द हो जाता है। जिसका अन्तस्थल जितना पवित्र होगा उसे उतनी ही जल्दी सफलता मिलेगी। कभी-कभी तो एक दो सप्ताह में ही शिथिलासन, ब्रह्म प्राणायाम पूरे हो जाते हैं, और आत्म प्रकाश का दर्शन होने लगता है। पाठको, तुम्हारे पूर्वज महर्षियों ने जिस योग विद्या के बल से संसार में अपना सिक्का जमाया था, उसी महा विद्या का यह छोटा सा अंग तुम्हारे लिये बहुत उपयोगी होगा। भगवती आत्मशक्ति का दर्शन करके तुम निर्णय, अमर और जैसी दिव्य गुण सम्पन्न बन जाओगे।

----------


## Global baba

Bharatiya sanskriti mahaan hai

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Bharatiya sanskriti mahaan hai


जी सही कहा है आपने। लेख पसंद करने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

गुडियों का नृत्य

जुलाई 1957 में मैने न्यायिक सेवा का आरम्भ जनपद प्रतापगढ में मुन्सिफ के रुप में कार्यरत होकर किया। उस समय प्रतापगढ में बिजली तक नहीं आयी थी और पानी के लिए बँगले के बाहर एक प्राचीन कुँआ था। पंखे की व्यवस्था करमे में लटक रहे विशाल झालरदार पंखे से होती थी जिसे पंखा कुली कमरे के बाहर बैठकर डोर के सहारे खीचता था। जुलाई महीने में यों ही बहुत उमस रहती और कुली आखिर पंखा कितनी देर खींचता। रात में तो पंखा खींचने का सवाल ही नहीं उठता था। रात इपकियों में बीतती थी। कभी कभी बारिश होने पर अच्छी नींट आती थी। मुन्सफी का नया काम होने से जी-जान से काम में जुटा रहता। अधिक परिश्रम और निरन्तर ठीक से न सो पाने के कारण मैं बहुत थका-थका रहने लगा। फिर एक दिन वायरस के संक्रमण से बीमार पड गया। बुखार जो चढा तो उतरने का नाम ही नही लेता था। मेरी माँ बिस्तर के बगल में बैठ देवी गीत गाती और मेरे स्वस्थ होने के लिए प्रार्थना करती। परिवार में देवी की पूजा पुरखों के समय से चली आ रही थी। उस समय जनपद में सिविल सर्जन होते थे। मेरे सिविल सर्जन की समझ में नही आता था कि आखिर कोई दवा कारगर क्यों नही हो रही है। ज्वर क्यों नही उतर रहा है। अस्वस्थता के कारण कमजोरी बढती ही जा रही थी और फिर एक रात जब मैं भीतरी बरामदे में सोया हुआ था, कुछ पदचाप की आहट से मेरी नींद खुल गई। आसमान साफ था और चन्द्रमा के प्रकाश में आँगन आलोकित था। इसी प्रकाश की थोडी सी आभा बरामदे में भी आ रही थी। नींद खुलने पर मैने देखा, मेरी ओर मुख किये पलंग के चारों ओर गुडिया जैसी बालिकाएँ धूम-धूमकर फेरे लगा रहीं थी। उनकी ठीक संख्या तो मैं नही गिन पाया, किन्तु अनुमानतः वे नौ या दस थीं। कद का अंदाजा इसी से लगाया जा सकता है कि केवल उनका सर और गर्दन का कुछ भाग मुझे पलंग पर लेटे हुए दिखलाई पड रहा था। मुझै अच्छी तरह याद है, मैं तनिक भी भयभीत नहीं हुआ। कुछ देर पलंग के चारों ओर धूमने के बाद वे बालिकारुपी देवियाँ अद्श्य हो गई और फिर मैं चादर ओढ कर बेखबर सो गया।
सुबह रोज की तरह जब बुखार के लिए थर्मामीटर लगा, बुखार गायब था। थर्मामीटर 97 डिग्री. फैरेनहाइट शरीर का ताप बतला रहा था जबकि शरीर का सामान्य ताप 98.4 होता है। दिन भर में कई बार थर्मामीटर लगाया गया पर बुखार का कही नामो-निशान नहीं था। फिर कमजोरी धीरे-धीरे खान-पान से दूर होती गई। दवा, दो-तीन रोज हरारत के बिल्कुल न रहने के कारण, सिविल सर्जन ने बंध कर दी और लगभग दस दिन के पश्चात मैं फिर से न्यायालय का काम करने लगा।
सुबह जब ज्वर एकदम से गायब हुआ, मैने अपनी माँ से रात की घटना बतलाई थी कि कैसे नौ या दस देवीरुपी बालिकाएँ रात में पलंग क चारों ओर थोडी देर धूती रहीं और फिर एकबारगी गाबय हो गई।
मेरी माँ ने बतलाया कि हमारे गाँव वाले मकान में कभी नौ दुर्गा की सोने की मूर्तियाँ थी। उन्हे दो पुश्त पहले जब चोर उठा ले गया तब नौ दुर्गा को गुडियों के रुप मं पिटारी में रखा गया और पूजा के मुख्य स्थान पर सिंहवाहिनी दुर्गा की चाँदी की मूर्ति स्थापित की गई। पुजा के समय आरती देवी की तो होती थी, पूजाघऱ की ताख पर पिटारी में नौ दुर्गा के प्रतीक के रुप में रखी गुडियों की भई आरती होती थी। मेरी माँ का विश्वास था कि पलंग के चारों ओर धूमते मैने जिन बालिकाओं को देखा, वे वही गुडियाँ थीं जो इतनी दूर चलकर मुझे स्वस्त करने के लिए आयी थीं।

----------


## Global baba

Jai ho Devi maa

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Jai ho Devi maa


जी ।।जय माताजी।।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

काली आकृति का अनुभव    

(एक संत के अनुभव में से)

शायद ही कोई अध्यात्मप्रेमी व्यक्ति रामकृष्ण परमहंसदेव के नाम से अनभिज्ञ होगा । अब तो भारत के अतिरिक्त बहुत सारे देशों में उनका ख्याति फैल चुकी है । अपने जीवन का अधिकांश समय उन्होंने दक्षिणेश्वर में व्यतीत किया था । वहाँ उन्होंने ज्ञान और भगवद् भक्ति की गंगा बहायी थी । रामकृष्णदेव के प्रति मुझे शुरु-से लगाव था, जो वक्त के चलते हुए अभिवर्धित हुआ । रामकृष्णदेव की तपोभूमि तथा उनकी लीलाभूमि को निहारनेकी तीव्र ईच्छा मेरे मन में पैदा हुई । उन दिनों मैं किसी सर्वसमर्थ महापुरुष की तलाश में था, जो मुझे जल्दी-से मेरे साधना-लक्ष्य तक पहूँचा सके । भला रामकृष्णदेव से अधिक उपयुक्त ओर कौन हो सकता था ?


मैं रामकृष्णदेव को ईश्वरतुल्य महापुरुष मानता था । मेरा यह विश्वास था की देहत्याग के पश्चात भी उनके जैसे महापुरुष भक्तों को दर्शन दे सकते है तथा उन्हें सहायता पहूँचा सकते हैं । अवतारी पुरुषों को लिये स्थल व काल के बंधन नहीं होते । मुझे अब तक जो अनुभव मिले थे, उसके बलबूते पर मैं बडे आत्मविश्वास के साथ यह कह सकता हूँ । बडी आश लगाकर मैं रामकृष्णदेव को बिनती करने लगा । मैं चाहता था की वे मुझे दर्शन देकर मेरा मार्गदर्शन करें । एक दिन ध्यानावस्था में मुझे आज्ञा मिली, 'अगर आपको दक्षिणेश्वर जाना है तो जरुर जाईये, वहाँ आपके लिये आवश्यक प्रबंध हो जायेगा ।' यह सुनकर मुझे अत्यंत प्रसन्नता हुई ।


श्राद्ध पक्ष की शरूआत हो चुकी थी । नवरात्रि के दिन अब दूर नहीं थे । दक्षिणेश्वर जाने के लिये मैंने मन-ही-मन दिन निर्धारित किया । उसकी पूर्व-रात्रि को दो बजे के बाद मुझे तरह-तरह के विचार आने लगे । दक्षिणेश्वर का स्थान कैसा होगा ? वहाँ रहना मुझे पसंद आयेगा या नहीं ? क्या हिमालय मेरी साधना के लिये उचित स्थान है ? मनोमंथन से उभरकर दिल-से आवाज़ आयी, जिसने कहा, 'तू वहाँ ईश्वर की मरजी से, उसकी प्रेरणा से जा रहा है । वो तूझे जहाँ भी ले जायेगा, तेरे भले के लिये ही होगा । दक्षिणेश्वर कोई तीर्थस्थान से कम नहीं है । किस्मतवाला ही वहाँ जाकर रह सकता है । तेरा निवास अवश्य लाभदायी रहेगा ।'


मैं शांताश्रम की कुटिया में आसन जमाकर बैठा था । कमरे के भीतर तथा बाहर पूरी तरह से अंधेरा छाया हुआ था । मेरे पासवाली खिडकी बन्द थी तथा दरवाजा अंदर से बन्द था । दाहिनी ओर की खिडकी खुली थी जिसमें से हवा आ रही थी, आसमान में कुछ तारें भी दिख रहे थे ।


अचानक मेरी नजर खिडकी पर पडी । मेरे आश्चर्य की सीमा न रही । एक काले रंग की मानव-आकृति कमरे के अंदर ठीक खिडकी के पास खडी थी । कुटिया का द्वार बन्द था फिर वो अंदर कैसे आयी और कौन थी ? मुझे आनंद और आश्चर्य - दोनों हुए । मेरे लिये डरने की कोई वजह नहीं थी क्योंकि एसे चित्रविचित्र अनुभव मुझे पहले हो चुके थे । इसका जिक्र मैं पूर्व-प्रकरणों में कर चुका हूँ । हालाकि, मैंने अपने सभी अनुभवों के बारे में पाठकों को अवगत नहीं कराया है क्योंकि एसा करना मैं उचित नहीं समझता । मैंने जितना भी बताया है वो इसलिये ताकि साधकों को ये भरोंसा हो की एसे अनुभव आज भी होते हैं, और किसी भी साधक को प्राप्त हो सकते हैं ।


मेरे आनंदाश्चर्य से बेखबर, वह काली आकृति मेरे पास आने लगी । उसका देह काजल जैसा काला था । उसने अपनी दो भूजाओं में मुझे भर लिया और बडे प्यार से कहा, 'यहाँ आप काफि दिन रहें, अब चले जाओगे ? फिर वापिस कब लौटोगे ? हो सके तो जल्दी आना । आपके बिना मुझे यहाँ अच्छा नहीं लगेगा ।'


यह कहकर उसने मुझे अपने बाहुपाश से मुक्त किया । एक-दो मिनट के अनुभव के बाद वह आकृति कुटिया से अदृश्य हो गयी ! उसके शब्द बिल्कुल स्पष्ट और सुमधुर थे । उसे सुनकर मुझे अपूर्व शांति का अनुभव हुआ ।


मैं सोचता रहा की किसी स्वजन की भाँति मेरे प्रति स्नेह जतानेवाली यह मानव-आकृति किसकी थी ? क्या वह किसी सिद्धपुरुष की थी ? क्या वह रामकृष्णदेव की थी ? शांताश्रम के किसी स्थान या तीर्थदेवता की थी ? काफि कुछ सोचने पर भी मुझे यह प्रश्न का जवाब नहीं मिला । भला, आम किस प्रकार की है, कौन से पैड से उतारकर लायी गयी है, कितने दामों में खरीदी गयी है, यह जानकर मुझे क्या करना था ? मेरे लिये तो उसका मधुर आस्वाद तथा उसके फलस्वरूप हुई तृप्ति का अनुभव ही पर्याप्त था । वह मानव-आकृति चाहे किसी की भी हो, उसने मुझे अपने प्रेम का अनुभव करवाया, यही मेरे लिये काफि था । आज मैं यह कह सकता हूँ की वह काली मानव-आकृति मा जगदंबा की थी । उसे याद करके मैं अवनविन रोमांच का अनुभव करता हूँ । 'मा' का यह प्रेमबंधन हमेशा रहे, 'मा' की वाणी और शब्द हमेंशा सुनने को मिले, 'मा' के मधुर मुख का दर्शन हरहमेश हो, तभी जीवन का परम साफल्य होगा । साधक को एसे अनुभवों को अंतिम मानकर रुकना नहीं है मगर 'मा' का अखंड सानिध्य पाने के लिये प्रयत्नशील रहेना है, चलते रहेना है ।


रात्रि की निरव शांति में गंगाजी की ध्वनि दूर तक सुनाई पडती थी । बारिश के कारण शांता नदी का प्रवाह भी तेज था, मानों वह हिमालय के प्राचीन और अर्वाचीन ऋषिवरों का जयगान गा रहा था । मेरी कुटिया के भीतर तथा बाहर अंधेरा था । तब मेरी नजर कमरे के कोने में पडी । मैंने देखा की वहाँ छोटा-सा दीपक जल रहा है और उसके हल्के उजाले में रमण महर्षि की मुखाकृति स्मीत कर रही है । मैंने महर्षि को फौरन पहेचान लिया । दो-चार मिनट दर्शन का अनुभव मिलता रहा । फिर दिपक और महर्षि – दोनों अंधरे में घुलमिल गये । कुटिया में फिर-से अंधेरा हो गया ।


महर्षि जैसे सिद्ध महापुरुष अपनी मरजी से, किसीको भी, कहीं पर दर्शन देने के लिये समर्थ हैं । महर्षि जैसे कई महापुरुष आज भी मौजूद है । वे अपनी अलौकिक शक्ति से साधक की सहायता कर सकते हैं । उन्हें देश या काल के बंधन नहीं होते । मगर आम आदमी सांसारिक उलझनों में एसा फँस जाता है, कामवासना, अहंकार तथा अपनी सीमित बुद्धि का दास हो जाता है, की उसे इसके अलावा कुछ सुझता ही नहीं है । अगर वह सर्वशक्तिमान परमात्मा की कृपा पाने के लिये आवश्यक यत्न करें तो उसे अवश्य पा सकता है । हाँ, ये भी सही है की हजारों या लाखों में एकाद आदमी एसा कर पाता है ।


कुछ ही देर में उजाला हुआ । स्नानादि से मुक्त होकर मैंने शांताश्रम को अलविदा कहा । शांताश्रम की पावन भूमि को प्रणाम करके, उसकी पावन रज को शिर पर चढाकर मैं बस अड्डे की ओर चल पडा । वो दिन ३० सितम्बर १९४५ और सोमवार का था

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

वह दैवी-कुमारीका कोंन थी ..........

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

कोलकता की यह मेरी पहली यात्रा थी । दोपहर करीब तीन बजे मैं कोलकता स्टेशन पर उतरा । स्टेशन से दक्षिणेश्वर जाने के लिये मैंने आवश्यक पूछताछ की और फिर बस पकड ली । बस चलते ही कंडकटर आया । उसने कहा, आप गलत बस में बैठे हो, ये बस दक्षिणेश्वर नहीं जायेगी । मैं बस से उतरा । फिर दुसरी बस में बैठा । मगर दुसरी बस भी गलत निकली । मुझे फिर बस से उतरना पडा । एक घण्टा एसे ही निकल गया । मैंने सोचा की अब बस की ज्यादा प्रतीक्षा न करते हुए टाँगा कर लूँ ।


टाँगेवाला मुसलमान था, धार्मिक था । उसने मुझे यकिन दिलाया की वो मुझे दक्षिणेश्वर काली माता के मंदिर पर पहूँचा देगा । उसने ये भी कहा की उसने दक्षिणेश्वर देखा हुआ है ।


कलकत्ता के व्यस्त मार्गों पर होते हुए टाँगा आखिरकार मन्दिर के पास आकर रुका । यहाँ आते-आते करीब दो घण्टे लग गये । शाम हो चुकी थी । मुझे लगा की अब मंदिर में जाकर दर्शन करना और कमरे में जाकर मेरी थकान मिटाना शेष होगा । मगर एक नयी मुसिबत मेरा इन्तजार कर रही थी । मंदिर में आने पर पता चला की यह दक्षिणेश्वर का मंदिर नहीं है मगर कलकत्ता का सुप्रसिद्ध काली मंदिर है ! अब क्या करुँ ? मुझे टाँगेवाले की अज्ञानता पर बेहद आश्चर्य हुआ । वक्त और पैसा दोनों बरबाद हुए ।


मैंने टाँगेवाले को कहा, भैया, आप मुझे गलत जगह पर ले आये । अब दक्षिणेश्वर ले चलो ।


अब तक धर्म की बडी-बडी बातें करनेवाला टाँगेवाला अपनी गलती के लिये शरमिंदा होने के बजाय बोला, 'बहुत देर हो गयी है । अब मैं आगे नहीं आ सकता, मुझे जाना होगा । कृपया मेरा किराया दे दो ।'


जक्की आदमी से वार्तालाप करना मूर्खता होगी, एसा सोचकर मैंने टाँगेवाले को किराया दे दिया । ईश्वर से मनोमन प्रार्थना की और मैं पैदल चल पडा । जहाँ रामकृष्णदेव ने अपनी जीवनलीला की थी तथा जिसे देखने के लिये भारत तथा विदेशों से कई लोग आते है, एसे दक्षिणेश्वर के बारे में किसीको कुछ पता नहीं ! कोलकता के लोग इतसे अनजान होंगे, ये बात जल्दी हजम नहीं हुई ।


अब दक्षिणेश्वर जाउँ तो कैसे जाउँ ? शाम ढल चुकी थी । मैं सोचने लगा, अगर रामकृष्णदेव स्वयं मुझे प्रेरणा देकर मुझे हिमालय से यहाँ ले आये हैं, तो फिर ये सब उल्टापुल्टा क्यूँ हो रहा है ?


मगर जो भी हमारे साथ होता है, बिना वजह नहीं होता । उसके पिछे कुछ न कुछ रहस्य अवश्य होता है । हाँ, कई दफा हम उसे ठिक तरह से समझ नहीं पाते । आदमी अगर भरोंसा रखें तो कठिन परिस्थितियों में भी स्वस्थ रह सकता है ।


मैं गहरी सोच में डूबा था तब एक आदमी आया । वो मुझे पूछने लगा की कहाँ जाना है ? मैंने उत्तर दिया, दक्षिणेश्वर, श्री रामकृष्ण परमहंसदेव के स्थान में ।


उसने कहा, मेरे साथ बस में चलो । मैं उसी ओर जा रहा हूँ ।


उस अनजान आदमी के लिये मेरे दिल में अहोभाव होना स्वाभाविक था । उसने एसे वक्त में मेरा हाथ थामा जब मुझे उसकी बेहद जरूरत थी । कुछ ही देर में बस आयी और हम चल पडे । अपना मुकाम आने पर वो बस से उतर गया । मगर उसके पहले उसने मुझे दक्षिणेश्वर के लिये योग्य मार्गदर्शन दिया । मैं कुछ ही देर में दक्षिणेश्वर आ पहूँचा ।


बस-स्टेन्ड से मंदिर थोडी दूरी पर था । वहाँ कुछ लोगों ने मेरी सहायता की । मेरे पहनावे से उन्होंने मुझे महात्मा मान लिया । मेरा सामान देखकर उन्हें लगा की मैं लंबी सफर तय करके आया हूँ । पूछने पर मैंने उनको बताया की मैं हिमालय से आ रहा हूँ ।


हिमालय का नाम सुनकर उन्हें आश्चर्य और आनंद हुआ । वे मुझे दक्षिणेश्वर मंदिर तक ले गये । मंदिर बंध था । चारों ओर नीरव शांति थी । रात का अंधेरा फैल चुका था । गंगाजी अपनी मस्ती में शांतिपूर्वक बह रही थी । रामकृष्णदेव का कमरा खुला था इसलिये मुझे दर्शन का सौभाग्य मिला । मेरे साथ आनेवाले सज्जन ने कहा की वैसे तो यहाँ किसीको ठहरने की इजाजत नहीं है। मगर अंधेरा काफि हो गया है । आप यहाँ रुके जायें तो कोई कुछ नहीं कहेगा ।


गंगाजी के घाट पर जाकर मैंने प्रणाम-आचमन किया । फिर मैं मकान की ओसरी में सो गया । अगर मैं यहाँ जल्दी आ जाता तो निश्चित यहाँ रुक नहीं पाता । अब मुझे लगा की इश्वर ने जो किया, ठीक किया ।


सुबह उठकर मैंने गंगाजी में स्नान किया । ध्यानादि करके मैं मंदिर-परिसर में गया । रात के अंधेरे में मैंने जो देखा था उससे यह स्थान कुछ भिन्न लगा । रात और दिन – दोनों का एक अलग सौन्दर्य है । दक्षिणेश्वर का मंदिर अत्यंत विशाल था । हालाकि, दक्षिण भारत के विख्यात मंदिरो जैसी भव्यता या जैन मंदिरो जैसी शिल्पकला उसमें नहीं थी, मगर आध्यात्मिक परमाणु से मंदिर भरा-भरा लगा । किसी भी मंदिर की महत्ता उसके शिल्प-स्थापत्य या उसकी भव्यता से नहीं मगर उसकी चेतना तथा चिरंतन शांति से होती है । तभी वो भाविक भक्तों के हृदय को छूता है, और अपनी जगह बना लेता है । दक्षिणेश्वर में रहकर रामकृष्णदेव ने न जाने कितने जिज्ञासु पथिकों की पिपासा का शमन किया होगा । उनका प्रभाव यहाँ के वायुमंडल में, उसके अणु-परमाणु में अब भी था । श्रद्धाभक्तिसंपन  न साधक उसे आज भी महसूस कर सकतें है ।


मैंने जब मंदिर में प्रवेश किया तो मेरा हृदय अवनवीन संवेदना से झंकृत हो उठा । मन मानो नाचने लगा । मैंने मन-ही-मन भारत और विश्व के इस महान पुरुष को नमस्कार किया । भगवान श्री रामकृष्ण परमहंस ! जिसके पट्टशिष्य स्वामी विवेकानंद ने देश-दुनिया में अपने गुरु का नाम रोशन किया था, भारतीय तत्वज्ञान का डंका बजाया था । यह वही महापुरुष थे, जिनका जिवनचरित्र पढकर १४ वर्ष की आयु में मेरा मन आध्यात्मिक भावों से भर गया था, और जिनके नक्शेकदम पर चलकर मैंने इश्वर को माँ के रूप में पाने के लिये प्रयास किया था । एसे महामानव की लीलाभूमि में आना मेरे लिये मुक्ति के मंगलमय द्वार में प्रवेश करने के बराबर था । मेरा रोम-रोम हर्ष से रोमांचित हो उठा । मेरी खुशी का ठिकाना नहीं रह।

क्रमशः

----------


## Global baba

Mera to mann aapke paas hi pahunch gaya tha

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Mera to mann aapke paas hi pahunch gaya tha


धन्यवाद मित्र लेख पसंद करने के लिए।

।। जय श्री राम ।।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

रामकृष्णदेव ने अपनी उपासना से जिसको प्रसन्न किया था तथा दिव्यरूप में हमेशा साथ रहने के लिये बाध्य किया था, एसे काली माता के आगे मैंने भावविभोर होकर हाथ जोडें । मेरे नैन प्रेमाश्रु से छलक उठे । मा ! आप अविचल क्यूँ हो ? आपके दर्शन करने के लिये मैं हिमालय से यहाँ आया हूँ, फिर भी आप चुपचाप हो ? आप मुझसे बातें क्यूँ नहीं करती, मुझे गले क्यूँ नहीं लगाती ! आप तो 'मा' हो, बच्चों की गलतियों को माफ करना, उन्हें बेवजह प्यार करना आपका स्वभाव है । 'मा', मुझे अपनी शरण में ले लो, अपने प्यार के आँचल में मुझे छुपा लो । आपको मुझे दर्शन देना ही होगा । मुझे श्रद्धा है की आप मुझे निराश नहीं करोगे ।


'मा' को प्रार्थना-स्तुति करके मैं मंदिर के ट्रस्टीओं को मिला और कुछ दिन रहने की अनुमति माँगी । उन्होंने मेरी बात यह कहकर टाल दी की मंदिर में किसीको रहने की अनुमति नहीं है ।


मैंने अपनी कोशीश जारी रखते हुए कहा, ठीक है, मगर किसी योग्य व्यक्ति को जाँच-पडताल करने के बाद तो आप रख सकते हैं । आप ही मंदिर के सर्वेसर्वा है । फैंसला करना आप पर निर्भर है ।


मगर ट्रस्टीओं ने मेरी बात सुनी-अनसुनी कर दी । उनके व्यवहार से मुझे ठेस पहूँची । मैंने दलील करना उचित नहीं समजा । मन-ही-मन सोचा की रामकृष्णदेव मुझे प्रेरणा करके यहाँ लाये है तो वो कुछ नहीं करेंगे ?


फिर भीतर-से आवाज आयी, क्यों नहीं करेंगे? जरूर करेंगे । मुझे अपने पास रखना मुमकिन नहीं तो वे मुझे हिमालय से यहाँ क्यूँ लाते ? इसी आशा से मेरे मन का समाधान हुआ ।


मंदिर से होते हुए मैं रामकृष्णदेव के कक्ष में आया । उनका कक्ष जैसा था वैसा ही - सुरक्षित रखा गया है । उनका पलंग, पानी का मटका, कुछ बरतन – सब वैसे-के-वैसे पडे थे । हाँ, उनकी अनुपस्थिति दिवाल पर टँगी उनकी और शारदा माता की तसवीरें बयाँ करती थी । मैंने उनको भावविभोर होकर प्रणाम किया । यहाँ नीरव शांति थी । मैं सोचता रहा की रामकृष्णदेव की मौजूदगी में यह स्थान कितना सजीव लगता होगा ! उनके मनमोहक वार्तालाप से गूँजता हुआ, उनके भक्त एवं प्रसंशकों से भरा-भरा यह स्थान कितना अलौकिक लगता होगा ! अब हमारे पास उन दिनों के दो ही साक्षी बचे हैं – एक तो यह कक्ष और दूसरी, पास में किलकिलाट करके बहती हुई गंगाजी । काश, ये हमें उन दिनों के बारे में कुछ बता सकतें तो न जाने कितनी कहाँनीया हम सुन पाते !


रामकृष्णदेव के कक्ष में बैठकर मुझे लगा, मानो मैं अपने ही घर में हूँ । मेरे आनंद की कोई सीमा नहीं थी । इतने में वहाँ एक सज्जन पुरुष दिखाई आये । उनके वस्त्र गीले होने से मैने अनुमान किया की वे गंगा-स्नान से लौटे है । उन्होंने आकर मुझे नमस्कार किया । मैंने सोचा, शायद मेरे प्रेमाश्रु देखकर वे मेरे प्रति आकर्षित हुए होंगे ।


उनका नाम पुलिनबाबु था । वे दक्षिणेश्वर की बगल के गाँव में निवास करते थे । जब उनके पिताजी जिवीत थे, तब रामकृष्णदेव उनके घर जाया करते थे । अपनी धर्मपत्नी के साथ पुलीनबाबु नियमित रूप से यहाँ दर्शन के लिये आते थे । दोनों रामकृष्णदेव के अनन्य भक्त थे, उनको ही अपना इष्ट मानते थे । पिछले दस सालों से पुलिनबाबु कोई नोकरी या व्यवसाय नहीं करते थे, इसलिये उनकी आर्थिक स्थिति कुछ ठीक नहीं थी । रामकृष्णदेव का सुमिरन करना मानो उनका एकमात्र व्यवसाय था । उनकी धर्मपत्नी धार्मिक प्रकृति की थी और रामकृष्णदेव में अपार आस्था रखती थी । समान रुचिवाले एसे भक्त-दंपती दुनिया में बहुत कम पाये जाते हैं ।


मेरा परिचय पाकर पुलिनबाबु प्रसन्न हुए । मुझे तसल्ली देते हुए उन्होंने कहा, फिकर मत करो । मेरा मित्र, जो की रामकृष्णदेव का अनन्य भक्त है, यहाँ का ट्रस्टी है । उनको कहकर मैं आपके रहने का इन्तजाम कर दूँगा ।


मैंने कहा, आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया । खाने-पीने की मुझे फिकर नहीं है, वो तो ईश्वरकृपा से हो जायेगा । मगर मेरे रहने का इन्तजाम हो जाता है तो मैं आपका आभारी रहूँगा ।


हम बातों में उलझे थे की उनका मित्र - नेपालबाबु वहाँ आ पहूँचे । उन्होंने मन्दिर के पूजारी और दरवान को सुचना देकर मेरे रहने का इन्तजाम कर दिया । ईश्वर की कृपा से, मेरी परेशानी का सुखद अंत हुआ ।


रामकृष्णदेव के कक्ष के बाहर बैठकर मैं भजन लिखने और गाने लगा । पुलीनबाबु या उनकी धर्मपत्नी को हिन्दी समज में नहीं आती थी और मुझे बंगाली । इसलिये बीच-बीच में रुककर मैं 'मा' काली तथा रामकृष्णदेव पर लिखी जानेवाली पंक्तियाँ उनको अंग्रेजी में समजाता था । भजन लिखते वक्त आँखों से निरंतर अश्रुप्रवाह बहेता था । कभी कभी तो भावावेश में आकर मैं इतना जोर से रो पडता की मंदिर के पूजारी तथा अन्य लोग विस्मय से इकट्ठा हो जाते । मेरी अवस्था कुछ एसी हो जाती थी जिसके उपर मेरा कोई अंकुश नहीं था । रामकृष्णदेव के पास आकर मेरे हृदय के भाव रुकनेवाले नहीं थे । मन्दिर का पूजारी सुबह-शाम नमस्कार करके मुझे कहता, की आपके दर्शन से हम पावन हो गये । इश्वर के लिये इतना प्रबल प्रेम हमने आज तक नहीं देखा । वो बडे प्यार से रामकृष्णदेव को चढाया हुआ भोग मुझे प्रसाद में देते थे, जिससे शाम को खाने की जरूरत नहीं रही । सुबह खाने के लिये पुलिनबाबु मुझे अपने घर ले गये ।


जैसे ही मैं पुलिनबाबु के घर खाने के लिये बैठा की पुलिनबाबु बोल पडे, 'पिताजी के वक्त जब रामकृष्णदेव यहाँ आते थे तो जहाँ आप अभी बैठे हो, वहीँ बैठते थे ।' रामकृष्णदेव के प्रति उनका प्रेम और पूज्यभाव वंदनीय था । अपने घर में उन्होने परमहंसदेव की पूजा के लिये अलग कमरा रखा था । रात को दोनों, पतिपत्नी वहाँ बैठकर ध्यान-जप एवं पूजा करते थे ! धन्य है एसा गृहस्थाश्रम ! एसे अदभुत सेवाभावी और भक्त दंपति के महेमान बनकर मुझे असाधारण आनंद हुआ ।


वहाँ से लौटकर शाम को मैं फिर रामकृष्णदेव के कक्ष के निकट बैठा । वहाँ आते ही मेरा हृदय आक्रंद करने लगा । अंतर के अंतरतम से पुकार हुयी, हे प्रभु, हे देव ! मेरे हृदय के भावों को स्वीकार करो, मुझे अपने दर्शन का दान दो । मुझे शांति प्रदान करो, मुझे पूर्णता का वरदान दो । मैं आपके महिमा को सुनकर यहाँ आया हूँ, अब आप मुझे दर्शन देने में देर न करो !


रामकृष्णदेव ने जहाँ अपने हाथों से पंचवटी की रचना की थी, उस छोटे-से मकान की छत पर मैं रात गुजारता रहा । वैसे भी, रात को सोने मुझे आदत नहीं थी । मेरा ज्यादातर वक्त जप और ध्यान में व्यतीत हो जाता था । पंचवटी के इस पवित्र स्थान में रामकृष्णदेव ने अपने हाथों से वृंदावन की मिट्टी बिछाई थी । यहाँ रहकर उन्होंने रातभर ध्यान-साधना की थी । वही स्थान में बैठकर साधना करने का अनुभव कितना अलौकिक था वो मैं लब्जों में कैसे बयाँ करूँ ? रात की नीरव शांति में हिमालय, रामकृष्णदेव और मेरी आगे की साधना के बारे में चिंतन करते हुए मैं दक्षिणेश्वर की अदभूत शांति में खो जाता था ।

क्रमशः

----------


## Balrajg1970

Jay ho Bhagto ki, apke lekhe padh kar anand se sarabor ho gaya hu

----------


## Global baba

Bahut hi accha likha hai aapne

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Jay ho Bhagto ki, apke lekhe padh kar anand se sarabor ho gaya hu


प्रणाम प्रियवर
लेख पसंद करने और उत्साहवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मेरा यह मानना था की नवरात्री के दिनों में 'माँ' की कृपा सविशेष होती है । अब नवरात्री शुरु हुई तो मैंने माँ की पूर्ण कृपा को पाने के लिये अपना सबकुछ दाव पर लगा दिया । मैं चाहता था की रामकृष्णदेव प्रकट होकर मुझे वैसी ही दीक्षा प्रदान करें, जैसी उन्होंने विवेकानंद को दी थी, और जिसके फलस्वरूप विवेकानंद को समाधि हुई थी ।


आज मैं जब इसके बारे में सोचता हूँ तो लगता है की मेरे विचार पुख्ता नहीं थे । मैं रामकृष्णदेव को इश्वरतुल्य और सर्वसमर्थ मानता था । अगर वो मेरे सामने प्रगट होतें, तो मैं उनसे दीक्षा क्यूँ माँगता ? साधना की पूर्णता और सिद्धि क्यूँ न माँगता ? मगर उन दिनों मैं उतना ही सोच पाया । शायद इसी कारण, दक्षिणेश्वर यात्रा का जितना लाभ मुझे मिलना चाहिए, नहीं मिला । साधनात्मक पूर्णता की मेरी मनोकामना अपूर्ण रही क्योंकि उसका वक्त अभी नहीं आया था । ईश्वर जिस चिज की जब जरुरत होती है तभी देता है । मेरी साधना उसमें अपवाद नहीं है ।


दुसरे दिन सुबह मैंने प्रण किया की जब तक रामकृष्णदेव या माँ के दर्शन नहीं होते, मैं अन्न या जल ग्रहण नहीं करूँगा । मेरा यह निर्णय किसी मनगढत कल्पना पर आधारित नहीं था, मगर दिल में उठे सच्चे प्रेम का परिणाम था । दृढ निर्धार करके मैं रामकृष्णदेव के कक्ष के बाहर बैठा और भजन लिखने लगा । कुछ ही देर में पुलिनबाबु और उनकी धर्मपत्नी आकर और मेरा भजन सुनने लगे ।


अचानक मैंने देखा तो पुलिनबाबु की धर्मपत्नी के पास एक सुकुमारी बैठी थी । उसकी उम्र तकरीबन बीस साल होगी । उसका वर्ण गौर और मुखाकृति अत्यंत लावण्यमयी थी । उसने सफेद वस्त्र परिधान किये थे । बाल भीगे और खुले थे इससे अनुमान किया की शायद वह गंगास्नान करके यहाँ आयी होगी । वो कब और कहाँ से आयी उसका मुझे कोई अंदाजा नहीं था । मैंने सोचा की रामकृष्णदेव तथा काली माँ के दर्शन के लिये बहुत सारे लोग आते है, यह लडकी उनमें से एक होगी ।


प्रेम और विरह के बारे में मैं भजन लिख रहा था । भजन गाते वक्त मेरी आँखो से आँसु बहने लगे । माँ, मैं बहुत दुर से आपके दर्शन की कामना लेकर यहाँ आया हुँ । हे माँ ! हे परमहंसदेव ! आप मुझे अपने दर्शन से धन्य करो ।'


मैंने देखा तो पुलिनबाबु की धर्मपत्नी की आँखे नम थी । उनकी बगल में बैठी वह सुकुमारी की आँखों से आँसु टपक रहे थे और वो मुझे देख रही थी ।


दो-तीन भजन सुनकर पुलिनबाबु अपने घर गये और मैं पंचवटी गया । वहाँ रामकृष्णदेव की तसवीर को सामने रखकर मैं प्रार्थना और जप करने लगा । सुबह के करीब दस बजे होंगे ।


कुछ ही देर में मैंने वह सुकुमारी को वहाँ आते हुए देखा । उसके बाल खुले थे और हाथ में एक छोटी-सी बाल्टी थी । पास आकर उसने बाल्टी नीचे रखी । अपनी साडी का पल्लु गले पर डाला और घूटने टेककर मुझे नमस्कार किया । फिर अपने वस्त्र मैले होने की बिल्कुल परवाह न करते हुए वो जमीन पर बैठ गयी ।


माँ के अलौकिक सौंदर्य की प्रतिकृति मानकर मैंने मन-ही-मन उसे नमस्कार किया । बरसों से मेरी यह आदत रही है और उससे मुझे बहुत लाभ हुआ है । आदमी केवल हड्डी, चमडी और माँस से बने शरीर को देखता है, उसमें विद्यमान ईश्वरीय प्रकाश को नहीं देख पाता । वैसे तो इश्वर सभी जगह है, सृष्टि में जहाँ पर सुंदरता है, मधुरता है, प्रेम है, वहाँ ईश्वरीय चेतना विद्यमान है । अगर आदमी मोह और अज्ञान के कारण ढके हुए चर्मचक्षु को प्रज्ञा के पवित्रतम प्रकाश से खोल देता है तो उसे सभी जगह ईश्वर देखाई देगा । स्त्री का शरीर ईश्वरीय चेतना का अंश है, मगर आदमी उसे केवल शरीर के सिमीत रुप में देखता है और फँस जाता है । इसलिये हमारे शास्त्रों में संयम की बात कही गयी है । जो व्यक्ति सर्वत्र ईश्वरीय चेतना का अनुभव करता है, उसे डरने की कोई वजह नहीं है ।


कुमारी की आँखो से आँसू बह रहे थे । मैं आश्चर्यचकित होकर उसे देखता रहा । तीन-चार लोग दुर चौराहे पर बैठे आपस में बात कर रहे थे । उनके अलावा ओर कोई आसपास नहीं था ।


मैं सोचने लगा, यह कुमारी कौन हो सकती है ?


मैं उलझन में था की उसने कहा, 'बाबा, आप बहुत दूर से आते है न ?'


मैंने कहा, 'हाँ' ।


कोलकता में अब तक जो मिला, वो अंग्रेजी या कच्ची-पक्की हिन्दी बोल लेता था । मगर इसकी हिन्दी शुद्ध और मीठी लगी । मैंने सोचा, कोलकता बडा शहर है, शायद कुछ लोग हिन्दी बोल लेते होंगे ।


उसने कहा, 'इससे तो आपका देवप्रयाग अच्छा है, आप वहाँ ही रहीये । पहले यह स्थान बडा अच्छा था लेकिन अब बिगड गया है । यहाँ रहना ठीक नहीं है ।'


मुझे आश्चर्य हुआ । मैं देवप्रयाग में रहता हूँ ये इसको कैसे मालूम ? फिर सोचा, शायद पुलिनबाबु ने बताया होगा । उसकी टिप्पणी -यह स्थान अब बिगड गया है- बिना वजह नहीं थी । दक्षिणेश्वर में कई लोग साधना के लिये नहीं मगर घुमने के लिये आते थे । शायद वहाँ का एकांत उन्हें प्रेमालाप के लिये आदर्श लगता था ।


उसने पूछा, 'बाबा, क्या आप यहीं रहेंगे ?'


मैंने कहा, 'सोचा तो एसा ही है की कुछ दिन यहाँ रहूंगा, फिर जैसी प्रभु की मरजी ।'


उसकी आँखे नम थी । वो क्यूँ रो रही थी यह मेरी समज में नहीं आया ।


वो बोली, 'बाबा, क्या हमें दर्शन होगा ?'


मैंने कहा, 'क्यों नहीं ? तुम्हारा प्रेम इतना अधिक है तो दर्शन जरूर होगा ।'


वो रोते हुए बोली, 'लेकिन उसने मुझे बहुत घुमाई - मथुरा, वृंदावन, हरिद्वार, ऋषिकेश, सब जगह, मगर अभी तक दर्शन नहीं दिया ।'


मैं सोचने लगा, इतनी कम उम्र में क्या ये इतनी सारी जगहों पर गई होगी ?


मैंने थेली में से अपना फोटा निकालकर कहा, 'देखो, यह कैसा है ?'


उसने कहा, 'यह तो ठीक है मगर तुलसीदासने कहा है, तुलसी मस्तक तब नमे धनुषबान लो हाथ । मुझे तो उसी स्वरूप में दर्शन चाहिये ।'


मैंने कहा, 'ऐसा दर्शन भी होगा । प्रेम होने पर सबकुछ हो सकता है ।'


जब हम बात कर रहे थे, उसकी आँखों से आँसू रुकने का नाम नहीं ले रहे थे । उसने बाल्टी में से एक पडिया निकाला, जिसमें चार रसगुल्ले थे और एक नालियेर । उसने वो मुझे दिया ।


मैंने कहा 'आज मेरा भोजन करने का विचार नहीं है ।'


'मैं प्रेम से देती हूँ । आपको लेना ही पडेगा ।'


मैंने उसे रामकृष्णदेव की तसवीर के पास रखने की सूचना दी ।


उसने पूछा, 'आप सब की रोटी खाते हैं ?'


मैंने कहा, 'जो प्रेम से देते हैं उन सबकी रोटी खाता हूँ ।'


वो बोली, 'अच्छा, तो मैं कल से इसी जगह पर रोटी लाया करुंगी ।'


मैंने हाँ कहा फिर पूछा, 'आप कहाँ रहती है ?'


उसने कहा, 'मेरा घर यहाँ पास-ही है । मैं यहाँ पर रोज आती हूँ ।'


कुछ क्षण वो मुझे देखती रही । फिर घूटने टेककर प्रणाम किया और अपनी बाल्टी लेकर चली गयी । उसकी मधुरता तथा सुंदरता मेरे मन-अंतर में अंकित हो गयी ।


मन में विचार आया, क्यूँ न उसका पता पूछ लिया जाय । उसने कहा था की वो मंदिर के पास ही रहती है । पंचवटी से मंदिर तक का रास्ता बिलकुल सीधा था । दूसरा रास्ता थोडा मुडकर दरवाजे की ओर जाता था । मैंने ढूँढने की कोशीश की पर वो कहीं दिखाई नहीं दी । मैंने सोचा, कल प्रसाद देने के लिये आयेगी तब पूछ लूँगा ।


मैं जहाँ बैठा था वहाँ एक आदमी आया । मैंने उसको रसगुल्ले का प्रसाद दे दिया ।


शाम को पुलिनबाबु आये । दूसरे दिन काफि इन्तजाकर करने के बाद भी वो कुमारी के दर्शन नहीं हुए, तब मैंने पुलिनबाबु को पूछा, 'कल जो लडकी यहाँ आयी थी, उसे आप पहचानते हैं ?'


मैंने उसका वर्णन किया मगर पुलिनबाबु पहेचान नहीं पाये ।


मैंने कहा, जब मैं आपको भजन सुना रहा था, वो आपके पास ही बैठी थी ।


पुलिनबाबु ने कहा, 'एसी कोई लडकी वहाँ थी ही नहीं । मैं और मेरी धर्मपत्नी, केवल हम दो ही भजन सुन रहे थे ।'


मैंने बात को ज्यादा नहीं बढायी । इस घटना के दो-तीन दिन बाद मुझे देवप्रयाग जाने की सुचना मिली । जब मैं देवप्रयाग आया तो मुझे अंतःप्रेरणा हुई की वो कुमारी ओर कोई नहीं मगर साक्षात मा काली-मा जगदंबा थी ।


मैं रो पडा । ओ माँ ! जब तुम मुझे दर्शन देने के लिये आयी थी तो मुझे अज्ञात क्यूँ रक्खा ? एसा मौका हाथ से क्यूँ जाने दिया ? तेरे चरणों में अपना शर रखकर मैं धन्य हो जाता । कम-से-कम मुझे तेरा प्रसाद ग्रहण करने की सदबुद्धि दी होती । क्या मैं इसके लायक नहीं था ? माँ के रूप और मीठे बोल को याद करके मेरा दिल रोता रहा । आज भी उसकी स्मृति दिल को झंकृत कर देती है ।

----------


## Global baba

Jai ho Devi maa

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Jai ho Devi maa


જય હો માઁ જગજનની

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जीवनचरित्रों के पठन का प्रभाव	


गीतापठन के उन दिनो में एक और घटना घटी जिसने शुद्धि के प्रयत्नो में बड़ी सहायता पहूँचायी । उन दिनों अचानक मेरे हाथ में श्री रामकृष्ण परमहंसदेव का जीवनचरित्र आया । धार्मिक व आध्यात्मिक साहित्य पढ़ने का मुझे शौक था, ये जानकर मेरे एक मित्र ने पुस्तकालय से यह पुस्तक लाकर मेरे हाथ में थमा दिया । मेरे लिए उनकी जीवनकथा पढ़ने का यह प्रथम अवसर था । हालाकि मैंने उनके सारवचनों को गीता के पृष्ठों पर पढ़ा था (मैंने उसका उल्लेख पूर्व कर दिया है), ईसलिए मुझे उनके प्रति आदर-सम्मान तो था ही । मैं उन्हें ईश्वरकृपाप्राप्त महापुरुष मानता था । उनका जीवनचरित्र मेरे हाथ में आने से मुझे बड़ा आनंद हुआ । ईश्वर के आशीर्वाद से या रामकृष्णदेव की कृपा से, जो भी मानो, मेरे जीवनविकास के निर्णायक दौर में सहायता पहूँचाने वो किताब मेरे पास आयी । ईश्वर की लीला बडी गहन होती है । वो किस वक्त और किस प्रकार सहायता करे वो कौन जान सकता हे भला ? शास्त्रो और संतो का ये मानना है कि पूर्वजन्म के संस्कारो पर वर्तमान जीवन का गठन होता है । अगर ये सच भी है तो उसे कैसे सिद्ध करें ? शायद कोई सिद्ध महापुरुष उसका भेद समझने में सफल हो ये अलग बात है मगर आम आदमी के लिए तो उसे समझ पाना हथेली पर चाँद लाने के बराबर है । पंडीतो के लिए भी जो मुश्किल था, चौद साल की उम्रमें भला मैं कैसे समझ पाता ? रामकृष्णदेव का जीवनचरित्र देखते ही मुझे अपार आनंद हुआ । दिल में अजीब सी चहलपहल हुई ।


जीवनचरित्र का पठन शुरु हुआ । जैसे जैसे मैं उसे पढता गया वैसे मैं उसमें खोने लगा, उनके जीवनप्रसंग मेरी नजरों के सामने तादृश्य होने लगे । उनकी जीवनी का पठन मेरे लिए ऐतिहासिक सिद्ध हुआ । संसार के कितने अनगिनत लोगों को उनकी जीवनी ने प्रेरणा दी होगी । आज तो परमहंसदेव की ख्याति हिंदूस्तान की सरहदों को पार करके अनगिनत देशो में जा पहूँची है और भारत के प्रसिद्ध महापुरुषो में उनकी गिनती होती है । रामकृष्णदेव के जीवनचरित्र के पठन से मुझे नयी रोशनी मिली । मैंने उनके साधनाप्रयोगो को पढ़ा । जगदंबा से उनके अखंड अनुसंधान के बारे में और गुरु तोतापुरी से उन्हें हुई निर्विकल्प समाधि के बारे में पढ़ा । माँ शारदा से शादी पश्चात उनका निर्मल व कामवासना से मुक्त व्यवहार पढ़ा । विवेकानंद का जीवन-परिवर्तन और कई भक्तों के जीवन में उनकी वजह से आये बदलाव के बारे में जाना । कामिनी, कांचन और कीर्ति के प्रति उनकी निर्मोहिता और वैराग्य के बारे में सोचता रहा । उनके उपदेशो का अनगिनत बार मनन किया । और अंत में जाकर पढ़ा उनका महाप्रस्थान । ये सब मेरे दिल में ऐसे जुड़ गया की बात ही मत पूछो । उनका जीवन धर्म का अनुवाद था और साधना का प्रत्यक्ष तरजूमा भी । उनके जीवन से साधना व ईश्वरदर्शन के लिए मुझे अनमोल प्रेरणा मीली । जीवन विकास के लिए आवश्यक हृदयशुद्धि से मैं कुछ हद तक वाकिफ़ था, ईस जीवनी के पठन से ईश्वरदर्शन के बारे में बहुत सारी जानकारी हासिल हुई । मेरी खुशी का ठिकाना न रहा । मुझे एसा भी लगा की मानो अपने बीते हुए कल के बारे में मैं पढ़ रहा था ।


जीवन में जो हासिल करना था, जिन आध्यात्मिक बूलंदीओँ को छूना था, उससे मैं अवगत हूआ । मेरे दिल में रामकृष्णदेव जैसे महान पुरुष बनने की महत्वकांक्षा ने जन्म लिया । मुझे लगा की मेरा जन्म इसी लिए है । ईश्वर ने मुझे इस लिए जग में भेजा है । मेरा हृदय भर आया । मेरे नैनो से अश्रु टपकने लगे । किताब का आखरी पृष्ठ आ पहुँचा । केवल एक वस्त्र पहनकर मैं छत के द्वार पर बैठा था । किताब में रामकृष्णदेव का फोटो था । मैंने भाववश उसको प्रणाम किया और दिल से प्रार्थना की : हे प्रभु, मुझे अपनी शरण में ले लो । मुझे अपने जैसा पवित्र, प्रभुपरायण व महान बनाओ । कामिनी, कांचन व काया के मोह से हमेंशा मुक्त रखो । जगदंबा की कृपा मुझ पर बरसे ऐसा आशीर्वाद दो । मुझे संसार की आसक्ति से दूर रखो और शुद्ध, बुद्ध व मुक्त बनाओ ।


आज भी वो दृश्य मेरी नजरों के सामने आता है और मेरे मन में कुछ अजीब संवेदन पैदा करता है । वो दिन मेरे जीवन का सबसे यादगार दिन था उसमें कोई दोराई नहीं । मेरे भावि जीवन की सुवर्ण पृष्ठभूमिका का वो पहला पृष्ठ था । भला उसे मैं कैसे भूल सकता हूँ ?

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

रामकृष्णदेव के जीवनचरित्र के पठन का जरुर वो प्रथम अवसर था, मगर आखरी नहीं । उसके बाद मैंने उसका कई बार पठन किया । उसे पढना और मन में रटना जैसे उन दिनों मेरा नित्यक्रम बन गया था । भगवद् गीता की तरह रामकृष्णदेव का जीवनचरित्र मेरा प्रिय पुस्तक बन गया ओर वक्त के साथ उसके प्रति मेरा झुकाव बढता चला । उस महापुरुष की जीवनी से मुझे बड़ा लाभ पहुँचा । मेरा हृदय उनके जैसे महापुरुष के मिलन के लिए बेताब हो उठा । अश्रु भरी आँखो से विनति करना कई दिनों तक जारी रहा । रामकृष्णदेव का जीवन पढने के बाद ऐसे अन्य समर्थ महापुरुषों के जीवनचरित्र पढने की मुझे जिज्ञासा हुई । फलस्वरूप मैंने स्वामी विवेकानंद, स्वामी रामतीर्थ, महर्षि दयानंद और स्वामी श्रद्धानंद के जीवनचरित्रों को पढा । चैतन्य महाप्रभु का जीवन पढा । स्वामी भास्करानंद, ब्रह्मानंद, पयहारी बाबा और तैलंग स्वामी के जीवन को भी पढा । महान पुरुष बनने की भावना मुझमें दृढ होती चली । महापुरुषों के जीवन को पढने से ये अच्छी तरह से ज्ञात हुआ की जीवन को सात्विक व सदगुणी बनाना अत्यंत आवश्यक है और उसको नजरअंदाज करने से कुछ हासिल नहीं होता । सात्विकता व सदगुण जीवन के आधारस्तंभ है और जो आदमी इस बुनियाद पर ध्यान नहीं देता वो कितना भी महान क्यूँ न दिखता हो, सही मायने में वो महान नहीं कहलायेगा । सदगुणी जीवन, सात्विक स्वभाव, अच्छे विचार और उत्तम कर्म आदमी को उन्नत बनाते है । संतो के जीवन से मुझे यह प्रेरणा मिली ।


रामकृष्णदेव के जीवन से एक और बात भी सामने आयी की ईश्वर का अस्तित्व हैं और उसकी प्राप्ति की जा सकती है । परमात्मा के दर्शन के लिए उन्होंने कठोर साधना का आधार लिया था वो मैंने पढा । उसके प्रत्याघात मेरे दिल में भी उठने लगे । मैंने मन ही मन ठान ली की मुझे भी ईश्वर के दर्शन करने हैं, चाहे उसके लिए कितना भी कठोर परिश्रम क्यूँ न करना पडे । दिल की गहराईयों में उनके जैसे समर्थ संत और ईश्वर के परम कृपापात्र बनने की ईच्छाने जन्म लिया । मैं जानता था कि उनके जैसा बनने के लिये हृदय की शुद्धि, मन व ईन्द्रियों का संयम तथा ईश्वर के प्रति प्रबल प्रेम की आवश्यकता है । ईश्वर की कृपा पर भरोंसा रखके ईस रास्ते पर चल पड़ने की बात दृढसंकल्प बन गई ।


ईसे या तो ईश्वर की कृपा मानो या पूर्व के संस्कार, जो भी हो, मेरे मन में भावि जीवन का दृश्य स्पष्ट होता चला । आध्यात्मिक उन्नति जीवन का लक्ष्य बन गई । ईससे मेरे जीवन में परिवर्तन की प्रकिया का प्रारंभ हुआ । दिन का बहुत सारा समय में छात्रो से दूर एकांत में व्यतीत करने लगा । फूरसत के वख्तमें अच्छी किताबें पढना या तो उन्नत भावि के बारे में सोचनेका एक स्वाभाविक क्रम बन गया । बाद में तो यूँ हुआ की दोपहर तक मैं स्कूल में रहता और फिर हेंन्गींग गार्डन की और निकल पड़ता । वहाँ जाकर कीसी पैड़ की छाया में बैठकर अपने भावि जीवन के बारे में सोचता । हेन्गींग गार्डन के बीच के हिस्से में एक छोटा सा झरना बहेता था, जो मुझे बहुत पसंद था । वहाँ पंखीयों की किलकिलाहट मुझे बहुत भाती । मैं अक्सर उस जगह पर पानी में अपने पैर रखके घंटो तक बैठा रहता । ईसी तरह न जाने मेरी कितनी शाम वहाँ बीती होगी । हेंगीग गार्डन के अलावा कई दफ़ा मैं चौपाटी के विशाल समुद्रतट पर जाकर चक्कर लगाता ।


जब मैं हेंन्गींग गार्डन जाता तो मुझे यही लगता की मैं कीसी विश्वविद्यालय में दाखिल हो रहा हूँ । कुदरत भी क्या एक विश्वविद्यालय से कम है ? चार दिवारों में सीमटी हुई युनिवर्सीटी की तुलना में यहाँ कुछ कम शिक्षा मिलती है ऐसा मैं नहीं मानता । अगर आदमी अपनी आँख खुली रक्खें तो कुदरत से बहुत कुछ सिख सकता है । नदी, पहाड, पैड, तालाब, झरनें, उषा व संध्या जीवन परिवर्तन के कुछ अनमोल पाठ देते है । मैंने उसी शिक्षा का अनुभव किया हैं और मुझे उससे बडी शांति मिली है । शायद मेरे ईस प्रकृतिप्रेम की वजह से ही ईश्वर ने मेरे आनेवाले जीवन के लिए हिमालय का प्राकृतिक सौंदर्य से भरपूर प्रदेश पसंद किया होगा ।


कुदरत की संनिधि में घंटो बिताना पंसद था उसका कोई गलत मतलब न निकाले की पढाई के प्रति मेरा ध्यान नहीं था । पढ़ाई मुझे अच्छी लगती थी वो मैं आगे बता चुका हूँ । हाँ, ये बात सही है की मुझे अपनी ग्रहणशक्ति पर पूरा विश्वास था ईसलिए मैं पढाई की ज्यादा चिंता नहीं करता था । इम्तिहान के दिनों में मैं कड़ी पढाई करता और मेरा नंबर हमेंशा प्रथम तीन छात्रो में रहता । ईसी कारण प्राध्यापको कों शिकायत करने का कोई मौका नहीं देता था । तेजस्वी छात्र होने की वजह से उनकी नजरों में मेरा स्थान सदैव बना रहा ।


संस्था के नियमानुसार छात्र उपरवाले होल में सोते लेकिन एकांत व शांत वातावरण के लिए मैंने छत पर सोना शुरु किया । बारिश़ के दिनों में मैं छत के पास लगी गेलेरी में पड़ा रहता । वहाँ सोना संस्था के नियमो से हट के था, मगर मेरी प्रतिष्ठा तेजस्वी छात्र की थी ईसी वजह से गृहपति ने कभी बाधा नहीं डाली । एक दफे बात निकलने पर उन्होंने मुझे पूछा तो मैंने कहा की मुझे एकांत प्रिय है, और बात वहीं खतम हो गई । तब से मेरा काम आसान हो गया ।


रात को जल्दी उठकर मैं प्रार्थना व ध्यान करता । करीब रात को एक बजे मैं निंद्रा त्याग करता और कुछ देर चलते-चलते प्रार्थना करता । बाद में बिस्तर में बैठकर ध्यान करता । ध्यान कैसे करना उसकी कोई जानकारी मुझे नहीं थी । सिर्फ ईतना पता था की श्वासोश्वास की गति का किसी तरह नियंत्रण करना है । मैंने रामकृष्णदेव की जीवनी में पढ़ा था की वो मध्यरात्रि को वस्त्रों का त्याग करके ध्यान का अभ्यास करते थे तो मैंने भी उसका अनुकरण किया । लिकेन ऐसा करने से क्या मुझे भी रामकृष्णदेव की तरह समाधि का अनुभव होता ? ध्यान से शरीर की विस्मृति नहीं हुई फिर भी इन दिनों अन्य कई साधकों की तरह मेरा मन ज्यादा भटकता नहीं था, अतः ध्यान में मुझे बड़े आनंद का अनुभव होता था ।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

कई साधक प्रातः जल्दी उठकर जप व ध्यान करने की कोशिश करते है लेकिन उन्हें नींद परेशान करती है । साधक ईससे अक्सर निरुत्साहित हो जाते है । ऐसे साधको कों मेरी नम्र गुजारिश है की बिस्तर का त्याग करने के तुरंत पश्चात उन्हे अपना मुँह पानी से अच्छी तरह धो लेना चाहिए । अगर ऐसा करने के बाद भी नींद का आक्रमण जारी रहे तो कुछ समय के लिए अपने कक्ष में चलते चलते प्रभुस्मरण करना चाहिए । साधकों को लिए एक ओर अहम बात यह है कि उन्हें शाम भरपेट खाना नहीं चाहिए तथा शाम का भोजन हो सके उतना जल्दी ले लेना चाहिए । एसा करने से उनको सुबह ध्यान करने में आसानी होगी । कई लोग रात्रि को देर से भोजन लेते है और फिर तुरंत लेट जाते है । आरोग्य के लिए ये बिल्कुल लाभदायी नहीं है । ऐसे लोगों को अपने स्वास्थ्य के बारे में सोचकर ईस से मुक्त होना होगा । साधको के लिए ईस बात को दोहराने की आवश्यकता नहीं है । ऐसा न करनेवाले साधक पर नींद, सुस्ती, कुविचार व कुस्वप्न का आक्रमण होगा और उसे साधना के आनंद से वंचित रहेना पडेगा ।


आश्रम में शाम छ बजे भोजन होता था और नौ बजे सबको सोना पड़ता । ईसी वजह से मुझे रात को जल्दी उठने में कोई खास दिक्कत नहीं होती थी और प्रार्थना व ध्यान के दौरान मुझे सुस्ती नहीं सताती थी । वैसे भी बचपन से मेरा मन कुछ शांत रहता, उसमें ज्यादा संकल्प-विकल्प नहीं उठते थे । जब मैं बैठकर फुलों व पत्तों को निहारता, सागर में उठती लहरों को देखता, रात के अंधेरे में खुले आकाश में टिमटिमाते तारों का निरीक्षण करता या फिर हेंगिग गार्डन में बैठकर व्योम से गुजरते बादलो से बातें करता तो मेरा मन कोई विशेष प्रयत्न बिना ही स्वाभाविक शांत हो जाता । ध्यान करने के वख्त मन को निर्विचार व शांत करने के लिए मुझे कोई विशेष कोशिष करने की आवश्यकता नहीं रहती । ईसी कारण जो समस्या आम साधको कों सताती है उसने मुझे ईतना परेशान नहीं किया ।


हाँ, मेरी परेशानी कुछ और थी । मेरे लिए सबसे बड़ी समस्या ध्यान में अपने शरीर का विस्मरण करना व समाधि में प्रवेश करना थी । कोई विशेष ज्ञान या अनुभव के बिना मैं अकेला अपनी कोशिष में जुटा रहता । जिन्दगी के कई साल ईस तरह बीत गये तब जाकर मेरे लिए समाधि में प्रवेश करना संभव हुआ । संघर्ष के उन दिनोंमें मुझे किसी का मार्गदर्शन नहीं मिला । उस वक्त अगर किसी अनुभवी व्यक्ति या समर्थ गुरु का मार्गदर्शन मिलता तो काम थोडा आसान बनता । फिर भी न तो मैं निराश हुआ या न तो मैंने अपने प्रयत्नों में किसी तरह की सुस्ती दिखाई । मेरी श्रद्धा, भावना व महत्वकांक्षा दिन-ब-दिन बढ़ती चली । उसमें किसी तरह की कोई रुकावट नहीं आयी । मेरे साधना के उपवन को मैंने माली बनकर बडे ही प्यार से सँवारा और सजाया ।


एक ओर बात का उल्लेख करना यहाँ अनुचित नहीं होगा । रामकृष्णदेव की जीवनी के पठन की असर हो या पूर्व के कोई अज्ञात संस्कार, मुझे उन दिनों ऐसा लगा की ईश्वर की आराधना माँ के स्वरूप में करनी चाहिए । अतः मैंने ईश्वर को माँ जगदंबा के रूप में निहारकर पुकारना प्रारंभ किया । प्रार्थना के बारे में मेरा ज्ञान सीमित था । न तो मुझे ये मालुम था कि कीस तरह प्रार्थना करनी चाहिये और न तो ये पता था कि कब और कहाँ करनी चाहिए । बस मुझे ईतना पता था कि वो संसार की माता है और मै उसका बालक । वो सब जगह मौजूद है और मेरी कुछ क्षतियों के कारण मुझे नहीं दिखाई देती । जैसे कोई बच्चा अपनी माँ के लिए रोता है उस तरह मुझे भी उसके लिए रोना चाहिए, अपने दिल को उसके आगे खुल्ला करना चाहिए । उसकी कृपा की कामना करनी चाहिए और निरंतर करनी चाहिए । उन दिनों रामकृष्णदेव के वचनों को अभ्यास हररोज होता रहता था जिससे ईस भावो में सहायता मिलती थी ।


हररोज शाम को भोजन के पश्चात मैं संस्था की अगाशी में चला जाता । कई दफा संस्था के मैदान में लगी चकडोल पर बैठता या संस्था से निकलकर चौपाटी के समुद्रतट पर जा पहूँचता । भाव की अवस्था में जगदंबा के दर्शन के लिए बिनती करते करते मेरी दशा कुछ अजीब हो जाती । हृदय रो पड़ता और आँख में से अश्रु निकलने लगते । भावोर्मि की उन दशा में मैं अपना मस्तक जमीन पर रगड़ता, लेटकर बैचेन होकर कराँहे भरता । माँ को प्रबलता से कहेता कि माँ, मुझे शुद्ध, बुद्ध व मुक्त कर । मेरी अशुद्धियों को दूर कर । मेरी सभी निर्बलता का नाश कर । मैं तेरा बालक हूँ, मुझे अपने से दूर मत रख, मेरे सामने प्रगट हो जा । मेरे नैन तेरे दर्शन के लिये बाँवले हो उठे है । हे माँ, तुम तो सर्वसमर्थ हो, तुम्हारे लिए नामुमकिन कुछ भी नहीं । मुझे दर्शन दो, मुझ पर अपनी करुणा बहाओ । दौडकर मेरे पास आ जाओ और मुझे अपनी गोद में उठा लो ।


भाव की ईस अवस्था में कई घंटे निकल जाते । आरंभ में सायंकाल से शुरु हुआ ये क्रम फिर बढ़ता गया । अब दिन में भी बैचेनी महसूस होती और प्रार्थना अपने आप होती रहती । सुबह का काफि वक्त मैं हेन्गींग गार्डनमें व्यतीत करने लगा । नभ में उषा व संध्या के समय बदलते हुए रंगोमें मैं माँ को देखता और करुण भाव से प्रार्थना करता । उस वक्त किसी के साथ मुझे बात करना भी अच्छा नहीं लगता । अगर कोई मुझे उस वक्त देखता तो उसे बड़ा अचरज होता मगर मेरी अवस्था ही कुछ ऐसी थी । मेरी दिमागी हालत का अंदाजा लगाना आम छात्रों के लिए कठिन था । शायद उनमें ईसे समझने की भूमिका या पात्रता का अभाव था और मुझे अपनी अवस्था की अभिव्यक्ति करने की जरूरत भी नहीं थी । किसी को ज्ञात न हो ऐसी एकांत जगहमें मैं अपना काम जारी रखता । दिल का दर्द अभिव्यक्त करता रहता ।


ये अवस्था मेरे चौदह साल के बाद से शुरु होकर तकरीबन तीन साल की झाँकी कराने के लिए पर्याप्त है । ये पढ़कर किसी को ये शंका होने का संभव है की ईतनी छोटी अवस्था में ऐसे भावों का अनुभव होना क्या मुमकिन है ? लेकिन जो व्यक्ति पूर्वजीवन में आस्था रखती हो उसे ये शंका नहीं होगी । ये जन्म प्रथम नहीं, ईसके पहले कई जन्म हो चुके है । पूर्वजन्म के संस्कार अपनी निशानीयाँ छोड जाते है जो नये जीवन के प्रारंभ में प्रकट होकर कार्य करना शुरु करते है । ईसी वजह से अगर किसी की उमर छोटी दिखे तो उसकी गिनती बच्चों मे करना भूल होगी । जीवन का चक्र अनंत है और वर्तमान जीवन धारण करने से पहले जीव ने कई जन्म व्यतीत किये है । ईसी वजह से कभी छोटी उमर में किसी विशेषता का दर्शन होता है तो उससे हैरत में पड़ जाने की जरूरत नहीं है । मेरी अवस्था को ईसी भूमिका से देखने पर आपको समझने में आसानी होगी । ध्रुवजीने केवल पाँच साल की उमर में तप करना प्रारंभ किया और प्रभु का दर्शन कर लिया । शंकराचार्य, शुकदेव, जड़भरत, नारदजी व अष्टावक्र और ज्ञानेश्वर महाराज ने छोटी उमर में बहुत कुछ हासिल किया । उसकी तुलना मे मेरी अवस्था कुछ भी नहीं फिर भी मेरा कहने का उद्देश्य ये है कि पूर्वजन्म के संस्कार अपना कार्य करते है ।


दिव्य प्रेम की यह दशा दिन-ब-दिन बढ़ती चली । हरएक पौधे में, पत्ते में – सभी जगह माँ नजर आने लगी । रात को जब मैं चौपाटी के समुद्रतट पर खड़ा रहता और जोर से उसके उत्तुंग तरंग मुझे घेर लेते तब मुझे लगता कि माँ मुझे आश्लेष दे रही है । रेत में, फूलों मे, पतंगियो और भँवरों में, पंखीओं के मधुर सूर में सभी जगह माँ की अनुभूति होती । यहाँ तक की रास्ते में जो लड़कियाँ मिलती उसमे माँ की छबी दृश्यमान होती और मन ही मन में मैं उन्हें प्रणाम करता । रात को जब मैं सोता तो तकिये पर अपना सर रखते वक्त माँ की गोद में सर रखने का अनुभव करता । वेदांत में लिखी गई बात 'सर्वम् खलु ईदम् ब्रह्म' अर्थात् ईश्वर सर्वत्र है, मेरे लिए अनुभवसिद्ध साबित हुई

----------


## Global baba

Jai ho Devi maa

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Jai ho Devi maa


प्रणाम प्रियवर। 

आप भले ही नवागत-नये आईडी के साथ यहा पर आये हो पर लगते तो आप पुराने ही सदस्य। अगर आपको आपत्ति न हो तो कृपा अपना परिचय दें। अपने शहेर का परिचय दै। आदि आदि

----------


## Global baba

Namaskar ji, main is manch ka purana reader jaroor hu but ye meri pehli aur 1 hi id hai yaha par. Mera naam Vinod tripathi hai. Main Bhopal mein rehta hu. Meri umar 50 saal hai. Main professor hu. Mujhe yog tantra mein bahut ruchi hai.

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Namaskar ji, main is manch ka purana reader jaroor hu but ye meri pehli aur 1 hi id hai yaha par. Mera naam Vinod tripathi hai. Main Bhopal mein rehta hu. Meri umar 50 saal hai. Main professor hu. Mujhe yog tantra mein bahut ruchi hai.


।।जय श्री राम।।

विनोदजी आपके बारेमें जानकर अच्छा लगा। आप बिलकुल नये नही है यहा पर यह मुझे लगता था इस लिए पुछा। 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Global baba

Om namah shivay

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

प्रेत व सिद्धात्मा दर्शन और उसका सही उपयोग नही कर पाने से सिद्धि की समाप्ति

ये बहुत पुरानी लगभग सन् 1992-93 की बात है की मेरे छोटे भाई के एक गहरे मित्र मंजीत जो वर्तमान में एक प्रतिष्ठित ज्योतिषाचार्य और शिवशक्ति पीठाधीश्वर भी है और उसकी बहिन अरुणा जो अपनी सुसराल जिला अलीगढ़ में सरकारी जूनियर विद्यालय में अध्यापक और सुखी ग्रहस्थ जीवन व्यतीत कर रही है उससे सम्बंधित ये घटना है। 

तब मैं मंगलवार को उनके यहाँ चला जाता था और सभी एकत्र होकर अपने धर्म प्रश्नो का समाधान मुझसे सत्संग ज्ञान द्धारा प्राप्त करते थे इनके पिता जी धर्मपाल सिंह एक इंटरकालिज में हिंदी के अध्यापक और अपने गांव बिचोला के पास अनूपशहर आश्रम में श्री गुरु सोहम बाबा से बचपन में ही दीक्षा प्राप्त करते हुये और भी उस कालीन सन्तों जैसे-हरिहर बाबा, उड़िया बाबा, रमेशचंद्रानन्द, कमलानंद आदि से जुड़े हुए कृपा पात्र थे। 

वे भी अपने सन्तों के संगत से प्राप्त ज्ञान और अनुभूतियों के विषय में बताते और पूछते थे तब मैं उनके घर जाता था तो मैं सामान्य सामाजिक वेशभूषा में ही रहता था परन्तु उन्हें लगता था की सिद्ध, महात्मा, संतों की वेशभूषा गैरिक वस्त्रधारी और भिन्नता प्रधान आचरण युक्त होती है। 

उन्हें मेरी अन्तरपरिपूर्ण अवस्था का ज्ञान नही था तो उन्होंने एक दिन एक महात्मा का पद्मासन में लंगोट में बैठी पुरानी फोटो को दिखाते पूछा की इनके विषय में आप क्या कहतें है क्या इनकी मुक्ति हुयी या नही? 

मैं उन् महात्मा को देखते बोला इनकी मुक्ति नही हुयी ये अभी सूक्ष्म अवस्था में शापित है उन्हें ये सुन बहुत बुरा सा अनुभव हुआ यो प्रतिकार करते बोले की ये बड़े सिद्ध महात्मा कमलानंद जी है जो जहाँ चाहे प्रकट होते आदि सिद्धि सम्पन्न थे मेरे बड़े प्रिय थे और तुम कह रहे हो की इनकी मुक्ति नही हुयी मैं बोला मुझे जो अंतज्ञान है वही कहा है अब वे खिन्न से होकर बैठक से उठ अपने कार्य करने चले गए।

सत्संग चला तब आध्यात्मिक संसार में सूक्ष्म सत्ताओं और प्रेतवाद और उनके आवाहन की चर्चा चली मेने अपने अनुभव बताये और प्लेंचिट् की विधि तरीके से बताई और तब मेने संकल्प किया यहां कोई भी आत्मा हो वो इन्हें अनुभत हो और चाय आदि पीकर वहाँ से चला आया। 

तब प्रातः के समय मंजीत और उसकी बहिन अरुणा जल्दी से मेरे पास आये और रात्रि का आश्चर्यचकित और उनके लिए डरावना प्रत्यक्ष प्रेत और सिद्धानुभव बताया की आपके जाने के बाद अरुणा ने अपने चाचा के लड़के यजवेंद्र के साथ पेन्सिलों के साथ अपने आसपास की किसी परिजन आत्मा को आवाहन किया तब तो कुछ विशेष नही हुआ तब सबके सोने के समय अपनी माता के पास एक बेड पर साथ सोते हुए अरुणा को लगा की कोई उसके पास लेटा साँस ले रहा है। 

इससे उसे जगर्ति हुयी तो उसने देखा की एक चिन्मयकोशों से निर्मित पूरी लम्बाई लिए एक पारदर्शी व्यक्ति उसकी और देखता लेता है वो उसे देख घबराई और ज्यों ही चिल्लाने को हुयी उस चिन्मयी प्राणी ने उसके माथे पर अपना हाथ रखते हुए कहा की अरे अरुणा मैं तेरा कंचन दादा हूँ तेरे दादा जी का भाई मुझसे डर मत ये फिर भी चीखने को हुयी तो उसके रखे हाथ और प्रभाव से तुरन्त मूर्छा को प्राप्त होकर सीधे अपने गांव को अपनी द्रष्टि से देखने लगी की वहाँ बाग़ और ट्यूवेल है उसके पास एक मट्टी की समाधि सी है और परिवार के लोग पूजा सामग्री लेकर जाते में सोच रहे है की स्वामी जी यानि मेरे ने पितरो की शांति कृपा को ये पूजापाठ बताई है पता नही लाभ भी होगा या नही ये विचार अंतर्मन में लिए सब पूजा को जा रहे है ये संशय विचारों को देख वो समाधि में से वही आत्मा कंचन दादा क्रोधित हुए और वहाँ बबंडर तूफान सा आ गया फिर सबने माफ़ी मांगी तब शांत हुए इसी द्रश्य अनुभूति के साथ अरुणा पुनः वापस बेड पर लेटी और उन्हीं चिन्मय आत्मा को अपने हाथ के स्पर्श के साथ यथावत देखती है। 

तब वे कहते है की मैं तेरी पढ़ाई कविता आदि में बहुत साहयता करूँगा तू डर और चिल्ला और किसी को बताना मत पर अरुणा डर से चिल्ला उठी और वो चिन्मय मूर्ति अद्रश्य हो गयी सब जाग गए और उससे पूछने लगे उसने जो स्थान बताया वो वहाँ कभी नही गयी थी पर वो सत्य था ये सुन कर सब स्तब्ध थे और प्रातः दोनों मेरे पास आये की इनसे मुझे छुड़ाओ मैं इन्हें नही देखना चाहती ये सुन पहले तो मेने उसे अभय किया और फिर हमने चाय पी और तब मेने चिंतन करते हुए संकल्प किया की इसे जो भी कोई चिन्मय आत्मा है वो नही दिखे और उसे वापस ये कहते हुए की कल मैं घर आऊंगा उन्हें भेज दिया और मैं अपने दैनिक कार्यों में लग गया तब मैं अगले दिन शाम के समय उनके यहाँ पहुँचा तो अरुणा स्नान करके निकली थी की मेरी आवाज सुन की मंजीत..एक दम से स्तब्ध सी हो गयी और भाग कर अंदर गयी कुछ देर बाद मेरे बैठक में पहुँचने के और सबके उपरान्त आई बोली आज बड़ा ही आश्चर्य अनुभव हुआ की मैने आपके यहाँ से वापस आने के उपरांत रात्रि में अपने कानों में सुना की कोई बोला की देख आज स्वामी जी आएंगे तब तू ये कपड़े पहने होगी ये सुन मैं बोली की स्वामी जी ने तो इन्हें दिखने को मना किया था तब ये कैसे सुनाई आ रहे है वो डरी सी हो गयी तब वो बोले की दिखने को ही तो मना किया था सुनाई आने को मना नही किया और मेने वो कपड़े अलग उठा कर रख दिए थे की इन्हें नही पहनूँगी और भूल गयी ठीक आपकी आवाज सुन मेने देखा की मैं अनजाने में ठीक वही कपड़े ले आई थी और पहने थी तब उसने फिर प्रार्थना की की ये अब सुनाई भी नही आये मैं इस पचड़े में भी पड़ना चाहती मैने बहुत समझाया की ऐसी शक्ति तो मुझे भी नही मिली और ना ही अच्छे अच्छे साधक को दुनियाँ भर की तन्त्र मंत्र आदि की श्मशान साधना के उपरांत भी नहीं मिलती है तुझे तेरे प्रारब्ध से मेरे द्धारा मिल गयी है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

इसे इतना ही बनाये रख और ये तेरे पितृ है ये हानि नही लाभ ही पहुँचायेंगे पर वो भी मानी और तब मेने पुनः वही बैठे बैठे मन में ध्यान करते हुए संकल्प किया की जो भी ये शक्ति है अब अपने लोक को जाये इसे नही दिखे न सुनाई आये और फिर उसे नही दिखी परन्तु इसके उपरांत उसने एक दिन कहा की मुझे लेखन करने के लिए ऐसी कुछ प्रेरक शक्ति दो तब मैं बोला की तू एक पैन और कागज लेकर शांत मन से एकांत में बैठ जाना और अपने को शून्य करते हुए एक आकाश का अनुभव करते हुए प्रेरक सिद्ध महात्मा की आत्मा का आवाहन करना वो तेरे ऊपर कृपा करेंगे तब उसने एकांत में रात्रि को अपने यहां जो कमलानंद महात्मा थे उन्हीं का आवाहन किया और उसकी कलम हिली और स्वामी जी को नमस्कार करते लिखा की मैं कमलानंद हूँ और अपने विषय में बताया की मैंने सूक्ष्म जगत में प्रवेश के लिए बहुत प्रयत्न किये पर उसमे प्रवेश नही कर पाया तब बड़ी निराशा में मेने विचार किया की मैं जहर खा लेता हूँ और जब मेरा सूक्ष्म शरीर इस स्थूल देह को त्यागेगा तब मैं चैतन्य बना उस सूक्ष्म जगत को देख अनुभूत करता उसमे प्रवेश करूँगा और उसके रहस्यों को जान अधिकार करूँगा परन्तु ऐसा नही हुआ मैं विष के प्रभाव के कारण मूर्च्छा को प्राप्त होकर शापित जगत में बन्धन में हूँ स्वामी का ध्यन्यवाद है की मैं उनके कारण अपने इस कृपापात्र परिवार के सम्पर्क में आया हूँ और इच्छा है ये सब मेरे लिए अपने पूजघर में एक सवतंत्र स्थान देते हुए इतनी संख्या में मंत्र जप कर दे तो मेरी नवीन जन्म हेतु मुक्ति हो जायेगी ये सब पढ़कर कर अरुणा के पिताजी को मेरे उस पूर्व कथन पर विश्वास हुआ की ये महात्मा मुक्त नही हुए है। 
उन्होंने कहा की आप मेरे शरीर में आ जाये तो वे लेखन के मध्यम से बोले की धर्मपाल तू हठी है यो मेरा तेरे शरीर से सम्पर्क नही होगा और मैं इस कन्या स्त्री शरीर में भी असहज अनुभव करता हूँ पर ये श्रद्धालु और सहज है यो मुक्ति को इससे सम्पर्क में हूँ ये सब पढ़कर उन्हें और विश्वास हुआ की कोई भी संस्कारी पुत्री अपने पिता को इस तरहां से नही लिख बोल सकती है आगे चलकर मेरे अनुसार उन्होंने उन्हें पूजाघर में शुद्ध लोटे पर लाल वस्त्र में लिपट कर एक नारियल को रख कर उतनी संख्या में जप किये और उन्हें मुक्ति मिली इधर समयानुसार मेने सभी जगह जाना बन्द कर दिया था और अरुणा का विवाह एकलौते लड़के पी.डब्ल्यू.विभाग में इंजीनयर से हो गया और टीचिंग में भी लग गयी उसके पति ने ये सब बुलाने पर आपत्ति की तब मेरे से संपर्क भी समाप्त हो चला था और ये प्रकरण भी वहीं पर समाप्त हो गया था। 

इससे भक्तों को ये ज्ञान मिलेगा की योगी के केवल संकल्प में कितनी शक्ति है और कृपालु होने पर क्या क्या अद्धभुत आश्चर्य जगत के वशीभूत दर्शन होते है और पुर्जन्मों का किस तरहां पुण्यबल मिलता है जिसे सम्भल नही पाने से पुनः एक सामान्य जीवन जीते हुए जीवन कटता है यो सदा गुरु कृपा को अपने जीवन में बनाये रखने को बड़ी महनत है और वो केवल गुरु की आज्ञा पालन करने से ही सहज प्राप्त होती है और अवज्ञा अवहेलना से सब कुछ नष्ट हो जाता है। 

आगामी लेख में अन्य भक्त के विषय में जानेगे।

----------


## Global baba

Ratilal ji padh kar anand aa gaya Kripya aur likhiye

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

अलौकिक अनुभव	


कितनी सारी उम्मीदें लिए मैं गुजरात से हिमालय के लिए निकला था ? दिल में कितने अरमान लिए मैंने ऋषिकेश की पवित्र भूमि पर पैर रखा था ? और शिवानंद आश्रम में प्रवेश करते वक्त मैंने क्या कुछ नहीं सोचा था ? मगर स्वामीजी से मेरा वार्तालाप मेरी अपेक्षा से विपरीत रहा । फिर भी मुझे निराशा नहीं हुई, मैंने हिम्मत नहीं हारी, मेरा उत्साह वैसा ही बना रहा । अगर मुझे आश्रम में रहने की अनुमति न मिले तो ईश्वर की कृपा प्राप्त करने के लिए जो भी आवश्यक लगे, उसे करने के लिए मैं कृतसंकल्प था । जब तक शांति की प्राप्ति न हो, वापिस जाने का सवाल ही नहीं था । मेरा हृदय ईश्वर के अनुराग से भरा था । मेरे अंतर के अंतरतम में शांति की झंखना थी, जिसे कीसी भी तरह मुझे पूर्ण करनी थी ।


आश्रम में प्रारंभ के एक-दो दिन मुझे अच्छा नहीं लगा, मगर आश्रम के अन्य सदस्यों से मेरी जान-पहेचान होने के बाद मेरा दिल लगने लगा । वैसे तो मैं आश्रम में साधना करने के लिए लंबे अरसे तक रुकने की तैयारी करके आया था मगर रुकना मेरे नसीब में नहीं था । मेरे निवास के दुसरे या तीसरे दिन मुझे एक अदभूत अनुभव मिला जिससे मेरा जीवन पूरी तरह से बदल गया । उस अनुभव के पश्चात मैंने कुछ ही दिनों में आश्रम का त्याग किया और स्वेच्छा से गुजरात में पुनःप्रवेश किया ।


आश्रम प्रारंभिक अवस्था में था, उसको शुरु हुए कुछ ज्यादा वक्त नहीं हुआ था । आश्रम आर्थिक रुप से इतना सध्धर भी नही था, अतः आश्रम में रहनेवाले साधको के लिए सिर्फ एक बार भोजन की व्यवस्था हो पाती थी । शाम के भोजन के लिए नेपाली क्षेत्र, जो आश्रम से काफि दूरी पर था, जाना पडता था । एसे हालात होने पर भी, आश्रम में मेरे लिए दो वक्त की रोटी का ईंतजाम किया गया । स्वामीजी की आतिथ्य-सत्कार की भावना का इससे अच्छा उदाहरण ओर क्या हो सकता है ?


मेरे आश्रमनिवास का दुसरा या तीसरा दिन होगा । शाम को भोजन करने के पश्चात मैं कीर्तन में शामिल हुआ । कीर्तन के लिए एक अलग कमरा था, जहाँ भगवान श्री कृष्ण का बडा तैलचित्र था । हररोज शाम को सब आश्रमवासी मिलकर वहाँ एकाद घंटा कीर्तन करते थे, धून-भजन इत्यादि होता था । स्वामीजी भी उस वक्त उपस्थित रहते थे । गंगा के तट पर एकांत और शांतिमय माहौल में होनेवाला कीर्तन मनभावन लगता था और उसे सब लोग पसंद करते थे । मेरे ठहरने का इंतजाम कीर्तन-कक्ष में किया गया था इसलिए कार्यक्रम की समाप्ति होने पर मैं बिस्तर बिछाकर वहीँ सो जाता था ।


उस दिन मेरी भावदशा कुछ अलग थी । प्रेम और भक्ति की अवस्था में मेरा हृदय डूबा रहा । मुझे कुछ भी करके, किसी भी हाल में ईश्वर की कृपा का अनुभव करना था । दिन तो एक के बाद एक करके तेजी से निकल रहे थे । मुझे आश्रम में रखने का निर्णय नहीं हुआ था । एसे अनिश्चित हाल में मैं अपना वक्त गुजार रहा था । समझ में नहीं आता था कि क्या करूँ और इसी वजह से दिल बेचैन था । मैंने निश्चय किया की आज तो मैं पूरी रात जागकर प्रभु से प्रार्थना करूँगा । प्रार्थना की असीम शक्ति में मैं विश्वास रखता था । अपनी निजी जिन्दगी में उसका अनुभव मैं कई बार कर चुका था । जब भी किसी समस्या से परेशान हो जाता तब प्रार्थना के माध्यम से अपनी व्यथा ईश्वररूपी माँ को बता देता । प्रार्थना करके अपने दिल की बात बताने से दिल हल्का हो जाता और एक दृढ भरोसा हो जाता कि इस संसारमें मैं अकेला नहीं हूँ । माँ की अमीमय दृष्टि मुझे सदैव सुरक्षित कर रही है । मैं ये महसूस करता कि वो हमेशा मेरे पास है । आपतकाल में वो मेरी अवश्य सहायता करेगी । मुझे हिमालय आने की प्रेरणा उसने दी है, तो वो ही मेरा योगक्षेम वहन करेगी । मुझे फिक्र करने की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं । इस भरोसेने मुझे पूरी रात जागकर प्रार्थना करने के लिए बाध्य किया । और वैसे भी, परमात्मा के साथ अनुसंधान करने के लिए प्रार्थना से बहेतर साधन ओर क्या हो सकता है


कार्तिक माह चल रहा था इसलिए ठंड अधिक थी । मेरे पास ओढने के लिए कुछ खास नहीं था, एक साधारण कम्बल ही था । रामचंद्र नामक एक सत्पुरुष ने मुझे गर्म कंबल दिया जिससे मेरी ठंड कुछ कम हुई । कीर्तन कक्ष में दिया जल रहा था और उसकी रोशनी में भगवान कृष्ण का फोटो चमक रहा था । मैंने भगवान कृष्ण की तसवीर को लक्ष्य बनाकर उत्कट हृदय से प्रार्थना करना प्रारंभ किया । मैं तो एक साधारण बालक था, मुझमें न तो योग था, न ज्ञान, न संयम और ना ही कोई विशेष भक्ति । मेरी उम्र भी छोटी थी, मेरा अनुभव सिमीत था, मगर मेरा विश्वास अतूट था । मुझे भरोसा था कि मेरे जैसे साधारण बालक की प्रार्थना वो जरूर सुनेगा । ठीक ही तो कहा है कि निर्बल के बल राम – मैं निर्बल और निराधार था । मेरे लिए उसकी कृपा ही सबकुछ थी । भाव की अवस्था में मुझे तुलसीदास की प्रसिद्ध पंक्तियाँ याद आयी ।


अजामिल, गीध व्याघ ईनमें कहो कोन साध,
पंछी को पद पढात, गणिका को तारी ।
दीनन दुःख हरण देव, संतन हितकारी ।


अजामिल, गीध, व्याध और गणिका जैसे कितने लोगों को उसने पार उतारा है, वो क्या मुझे पार नहीं करेगा ? मेरा हृदय प्रश्न करता और तुरन्त अंदर से उत्तर मिलता की मेरी नैया वो जरूर पार उतारेगा, मुझे शांति प्रदान करेगा और मेरा भला करेगा ।


दिल में भावनाओं का प्रवाह अत्यंत प्रबल होता चला । मेरी आँखो से अविरत अश्रु बहने लगे । एसी अवस्था में मेरी आँख कब लग गई उसका मुझे पता नहीं चला । जब आँख खुली तो चारों ओर अंधेरा था, हवा के झोकों के अलावा पूरे कक्ष में सन्नाटा था । शायद रात के दो या तीन बजे थे । कंबल ओढकर, पद्मासन जमाकर मैंने पुनः प्रार्थना करना प्रारंभ किया । मेरा दिल बेकरार था, उसमें अजीब सी बेचैनी थी । ध्यान की उस अवस्था में मेरा देहभान कब चला गया उसका पता मुझे नहीं चला । ध्यानावस्था में शरीरभान लुप्त होने का यह प्रथम अवसर था । यह अनुभव कितने वक्त तक रहा उसका मुझे कोई अंदाजा नहीं रहा । मगर जब मैं देहभान से विमुक्त, समाधि जैसी अवस्था से जाग्रत हुआ तो मेरा मन पूरी तरह से शांत हो गया । अलौकिक शांति का अनुभव जारी था तब यकायक मेरे हृदय की गहराईयों में से एक आवाज आयी । उसके शब्द बडे सुमधुर और स्पष्ट थे । शब्द किसके थे उसका मुझे पता नहीं था मगर मैं उसे ठीक तरह से सुन रहा था, ‘तुम नित्य सिद्ध हो, नित्य बुद्ध हो, नित्य मुक्त हो । संसार के किसी भी कोने में चले जाओ मगर माया तुम्हे नहीं छू पायेगी । बंधन में तुम कभी नहीं फँसोगे इसलिए चिन्ता करने की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है । अपनी मरजी के मालिक होकर तुम जहाँ चाहे वहाँ जा सकते हो ।’


शब्द बिल्कुल स्पष्ट थे । बडौदा में भगवान बुद्ध का जाग्रत अवस्था में दर्शन मिलने के बाद यह दुसरा अलौकिक अनुभव था । इससे मुझे अपार शांति मिली, मेरी बेचैनी चली गई, दिल में खुशी के फव्वारे फुटने लगे । मेरा जीवन धन्य हो गया । ईश्वर ने मेरे जैसे साधारण बालक पर अलौकिक कृपा की वर्षा की । मुझे लगा कि मेरा हिमालय आना सफल हुआ ।


मेरे लिए यह अनुभव बिल्कुल अनपेक्षित और अभूतपूर्व था । मैंने धर्मग्रंथो में आकाशवाणी और आत्मा की आवाज के बारे में पढा था । क्या मेरा अनुभव उसी कक्षा का था ? अगर एसा न हो तो भी मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पडता । इस अनुभव से मुझे जो आनंद और शांति मिली उसे मै शब्दो में बयाँ नहीं कर सकता । मेरी डायरी के पन्नो में उसे लिपिबद्ध करके मैं कक्ष के बाहर झाँकने लगा । जिस तरह मेरे दिल में माँ की करुणा रूपी बारिश हुई थी उसी तरह बाहर भी हल्की बारिश हो रही थी । मैं सुबह होने की प्रतिक्षा करने लगा ।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

वामा खेपा की तारापीठ की कहानी...

बंगाल के इतिहास में वीरभूमि जिला एक विख्यात जिला है। हिन्दुओं के ५१ शक्तिपीठों में से पाँच शक्ति पीठ वीरभूमि में ही हैं। इसी कड़ी में उनीस्वी शताब्दी में वीरभूमिकी पवित्रता साधक वामा खेपा ने एक बार फ़िर बढाई।
राजा दशरथ के कुल पुरोहित वशिष्ठ मुनि ने भी वीरभूमि से जुड़ कर इतिहास में इस भूमि की शान बढाई। इसलिए वीरभूमि जिला हिंदू वाम मर्गियों का महा तीर्थ बना। यहाँ पर स्थापित वशिष्ठ मुनि के सिंघासन पर अनेको साधको ने अपनी सिद्धिया प्राप्त की। जिनमें से प्रमुख महाराज राजा राम कृष्ण परमहंस, आनंदनाथ, मोक्ष्दानंद , वामा खेपा के नाम आते है। इसी भूमि पर स्वयं मैंने भी अपनी सिद्धि, शव साधना द्वारा प्राप्त की।
यह वही जगह है जहा पर सुदर्शन चक्र ने माँ सती के नेत्र को काट कर गिराया था। इसी लिए इसका नाम तारापुर पड़ा। और आगे चल कर इस भूमि का नाम तारापीठ से प्रसिद्ध हुआ। 
वाम मार्ग के प्रमुख्य साधक वामा खेपा महाराज की व्याख्या किए बिना वाम मार्ग का वर्णन अधुरा है। उत्सुक वाम भक्तो की जानकारी हेतु मैं यहाँ संचिप्त में वामा खेपा महाराज की जीवनी की व्याख्या कर रहा हूँ।
शास्त्र में कहा गया है समाज में जब भी जातिवाद की प्रथा बढ़ी है तो उसके उद्धार के लिए माँ ने अपने किसी न किसी दूत को जरुर भेजा है। इसी कड़ी में धरती पर वाम अवतार के रूप में वामा खेपा को माँ ने भेजा। यह ऐसे साधक हुए जो ब्रह्मण कुल में जनम लेने के बाद भी किसी प्रकार के छूतछात में विश्वास नही रखते थे। तारापीठ से तीन मील की दुरी पर स्थित आतला ग्राम में १२४४ साल के फागुन महीने में शिव चतुर्दशी के दिन उनका जनम हुआ। उनके पिता का नाम सर्वानन्द चटोपाध्याय था एवं वह एक धार्मिक व्यक्ति थे। उनकी माता का नाम श्रीमती राजकुमारी था तथा वह एक धर्मपरायण साध्वी स्त्री थीं। वामा खेपा की ४ बहने थी तथा वह दो भाई थे। वामा खेपा का नाम था वामा चरण एवं उनके छोटे भाई का नाम राम चरण था। ब्रह्मण परिवार होते हुए भी यह परिवार आर्थिक दृष्टि से कमजोर था। जिस कारण हमेशा घर में आभाव रहता था। कभी घर में चावल नही होता, तो कभी दाल नही तथा कभी सब्जी नही होती थी। तब भी वामा खेपा जी के पिता आनंदमय रहते थे तथा आँखों में आंसू लिए हुए सदा माँ का भजन करते रहते थे। गावं के लोग उनको सर्वा खेपा के नाम से चिढाते थे ( खेपा का अर्थ बंगाली में पगला होता है ) परन्तु वह हमेशा मस्त रहते थे। अपने पिता के संस्कार को देखते हुए बाल अवस्था में ही वामा चरण पाँच वर्ष की अल्प आयु में अपने हाथों से मिटटी की बहुत सुंदर माँ तारा की प्रतिमा बना लेते थे। एवं वह ऐसे भक्त थे की जब उन्हे माँ के बाल कैसे बनाएं समझ नही आया तो उन्होंने स्वयं अपने सारे बाल नोच कर माँ तारा की मूर्ति के सर पर लगा दिया था।
अपने तन मन की लगन से बनाई हुई यह मूर्ति एकदम सजीव लगती थी। पास में ही एक जावाफूल का पेड़ था। उसमें से फूल ले कर बालक वामा चरण एकाग्र होकर माँ तारा की पूजा करते रहते थे। घर में ही एक जामुन का भी वृक्ष था, उसी जामुन के फल से वह माँ तारा का भोग लगाते थे। तथा माँ से कहते थे की माँ तू पहले जामुन खा तभी मैं खाऊँगा। पर मूर्ति तो न कुछ बोलती थी और ना ही हिलती थी। इसपर बालक वामा चरण रोने लगते थे।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

और जामुन वैसे ही मूर्ति के सामने रखे रहते थे। एक दिन उनके पिता ने यह देखा। तो उनकी आँखों में भी बाल भक्ति का यह अविस्मरनीय दृश देख कर आंसू आ गए। वामा चरण पिता जी को देखते ही उनसे पूछने लगे की माँ तारा कौन सा फल खाती हैं ? आप तो कितने फल ले कर पूजा करते हैं और कहते हैं की माँ मन ही मन फल खा लेती है और फ़िर हम प्रसाद ग्रहण करते हैं। तो फिर मेरे फल क्यों नही खाती? तब सर्वानन्द जी ने वामा चरण को समझाया की तुम्हारी माँ तुम्हे खिलाये बिना क्या कभी खाती है या सोती है? माँ पहले अपने बालक को खिला कर ही स्वयम कुछ खाती है। उसी प्रकार यह जगत की माता सारे संसार के बच्चो को खिलाये बिना नही खाती। तब वामा चरण ने फ़िर पुछा की माँ तारा बोलती क्यों नही है? तब उनके पिता ने कहा की माँ से बात करने के लिए तपस्या करनी पड़ती है।
यह बात सुन कर बालक वामा चरण अपनी जन्मदात्री माँ के पास पहुंचे और उनसे जा कर पुछा की माँ क्या तुम तारा माँ के साथ मेरी बात करा सकती हो ? ऐसा सुन कर वामा चरण की माँ उन्हे ले कर चुपचाप पूजा ग्रह में माँ तारा के सामने बैठ गयीं। इसी तरह नित्य माँ तारा की आराधना करते करते वामा चरण की उम्र ग्यारह वर्ष तथा उनके भाई की उम्र पाँच वर्ष की हो गई। इसी बीच उनके पिता की सेहत ख़राब हो गई और मृत्यु शैया पर माँ तारा का नाम जपते हुए उनके प्राण निकल गए। उसी वक्त जब माँ तारापीठ के शमशान में वामा चरण ने अपने पिता का अन्तिम शंस्कार किया तब उन्हे माँ तारा के प्रथम बार शमशान में दर्शन हुए। विधवा माँ ने किसी तरह भीख मांग कर अपने पति के श्राद्ध का काम पूरा किया। मृत्यु की ख़बर पा कर वामा चरण के मामा नौ ग्राम से आ कर दोनों भाइयों को अपने घर ले गए। वामा चरण गाय चराने ले जाते थे तथा उनके छोटे भाई गायों के लिए घास कटते थे। इसके एवज में उन्हे आधा पेट झूठा भात खाने को दिया जाता था।
एक बार वामा चरण को एक बड़ी से टोकरी ले कर गोबर उठाने और राम चरण को घास काटने के लिए उनके मामा ने कहा। राम चरण की असावधानी के कारन वामा चरण की ऊँगली कट गई। तब राम चरण भाई भाई कह कर रोने लगे। तब तक इनकी गाय ने बगल के खेत में खड़ी फसल को नष्ट कर दिया। उस खेत के मालिक ने मामा से शिकायत कर दी। मामा ने छड़ी लेकर वामा चरण को खूब मारा। उसी के बाद वामा भाग कर अपनी माँ के पास आतला ग्राम वापस लौट आए। और राम चरण को एक साधू अपने साथ गाना सिखाने ले गए। तभी से वामा ने शमशान में रहना निश्चित किया।
उस दिन पूरनमासी थी, और शमशान में कई लोग बैठे थे। उनके पैर दबाते दबाते वामा सो गए।उसी बीच शमशान में बैरागी साधक गांजा पी कर उसके आग को एक जगह फेक दिया। हवा के झोंके से वह आग एक झोपडी में लग गई और देखते देखते सारे गाँव को झुलस दिया। गाँव वालों ने समझा की यह वामा चरण की गलती है। गाँव वाले उन्हें खोजने लगे। उनके डर से वामा चरण भक्त प्रहलाद की कहानी याद करते हुए आग में ख़ुद ही कूद गए। वह चिल्लाते रहे की मैंने आग नही लगायी है। धीरे धीरे पूरा गाँव आग में झुलस गया परन्तु वामा चरण कुंदन के समान आग से सकुशल निकल आए। और दौड़ते हुए अपनी माँ के पास अपने गाँव भाग गए।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

आर्थिक स्तिथि ख़राब होने के कारन एक दिन उनकी माँ ने उन्हे बहुत भला बुरा कहा, उसी समय वामा घर से जो निकले तो फ़िर कभी अपने घर वापस नही आए। यहाँ से ही वामा चरण की साधना प्रारम्भ हुई। उसी समय तारापीठ के महा शमशान में शिमल वृक्ष के नीचे सिद्ध महापुरुष कैलाशपति बाबा आनेवाले थे। मोक्षानंद बाबा, गोसाईं बाबा आदि सभी ने वामा को वहा आश्रय दिया। प्रति दिन वामा जीवन कुंडा में स्नान करते और गांजा चुगते थे। कैलाशपति बाबा उनको बहुत मानते थे। कैलाशपति बाबा ने वामा को अपने शमशान में रहने का स्थान दिया। उनका खद्दोऊ पहन कर द्वारका नदी के ऊपर चलना और मुरझाये हुए तुलसी वृक्ष को हरा भरा कर देना जैसे आलौकिक कार्यों को देख कर वामा चकित रह गए। एक बार रात में कैस्लाश्पति बाबा ने वामा को गांजा तैयार करने के लिए बुलाया। उस दिन वामा को बहुत डर लगा। असंख्य दैत्याकार आकृतियाँ उनके चारो तरफ़ घेर कर खड़ी थी। यह देख कर वामा बेहोश हो गए। बाद में जय गुरु जय तारा कहते हुए वह सब आकृतियाँ विलीन हो गयीं। तब वामा ने साहस करके कैलाशपति बाबा को गांजा दिया।
काली पूजा की रात में वामा का अभिषेक कैलाशपति बाबा द्वारा हुआ। सिद्ध मंत्र पा कर वामा खेपा बिल्कुल उलट पलट हो गए। वह हमेशा शीमल वृक्ष के नीचे बैठ कर जाप किया करते,परन्तु हमेशा अजीब अजीब आवाजें बिन बादल गर्जन होना, मरे बच्चो की कूदफांद, कान के पास गरम साँस का महसूस होना जैसी घटनाये वामा को और चंचल कर देती थी। शिव चतुर्दशी के दिन गुरुदेव का आदेश पा कर वामा फ़िर अपने आसन पर बैठे और सिद्ध बीज मंत्र का जाप शुरू किया। सुबह से शाम हो गई पर वामा तब भी तन्मय हो कर देवी माँ तारा के ध्यान में लगे रहे। रात बढ़ने लगी और घोर अन्धकार हो गया, वातावरण पूरा शांत था। रात में २ बजे के बाद वामा का शरीर कापने लगा और पूरा शमशान फूलो की महक से सुगन्धित हो उठा। अचानक आकाश से नीले प्रकाश की ज्योति फुट पड़ी। चारो तरफ़ प्रकाश ही प्रकाश हो गया और प्रकाश के बीचों बीच तारा माँ ने वामा खेपा को दर्शन दिए।
उस भव्य और सुंदर देवी को देख कर आनंद में वामा सबकुछ भूल गए। इतनी कम उम्र में वामा को माँ का दर्शन होना सिर्फ़ भक्ति और विश्वास के कारण था। सबने शमशान में प्रकाश देखा पर माँ के दर्शन तो सिर्फ़ वामा खेपा को ही हुए, तब से वाम देव जगत में पूज्य हो गए। तारापीठ के महंत मोक्षानंद पहले से ही वामा की महानता को जानते और इसलिए ही उन्होंने वामा को अपना शिष्य बनाया था। मोक्षानंद के मरने के बाद १८ वर्ष की उम्र में ही वामा चरण को तारापीठ का पीठाधीश बना दिया गया।
एक बार द्वारका नदी में स्नान करते समय उन्हे द्वारका नदी के उस पार राम नाम की ध्वनि सुनाई दी। कुछ देर बाद उन्होंने देखा की कुछ लोग घाट के उस पार एक शव ले कर आए हैं। वामा ने उत्सुकता वश वह शव देखा तो पता चला की वह उनकी माँ का ही शव था। माँ का शव देखते ही वह माँ माँ कह कर चिल्लाने लगे। कुछ भक्तो ने वामा चरण को सान्तवना दिया। वामा की इक्षा थी की उनकी माँ का शव माँ तारा के शमशान में ही जलाया जाए।
परन्तु बरसात के दिन थे और शव को नदी के दुसरे पार तारा शमशान तक ले जाना नामुमकिन था। सभी लोगों ने बामा खेपा को समझाया औरघाट के इस पार ही क्रिया कर्म करने की सलाह दी। परन्तु वामा खेपा माँ तारा का नाम लेते हुए अपनी माँ का शव अपने पीठ पर ले कर नदी को पैदल ही पार कर गए। और अंत में उन्होंने अपनी माँ का अन्तिम संस्कार माँ तारा के शमशान में पूरा किया।
उनके माँ के श्राद्ध का दिन नज़दीक आने लगा था। वह अपने गाव आतला गए। श्राद्ध से तीन दिन पहले वह पहुँच कर उन्होंने अपने छोटे भाई राम चरण से कहा की माँ के श्राद्ध के लिए घर के सामने वाली जमीन को साफ़ सुथरा कर दो, तथा आस पास के गाव के लोगों को निमंत्रण दे आओ। राम चरण ने अपने पागल भाई की बात पर ध्यान नही दिया और उनसे कहा की अभी तो हम स्वयं कष्ट में हैं। ऐसी हालत में हम लोगों को कहा से खिलाएंगे?

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

राम चरण के मना करने के बाद वामा खेपा ने स्वयं जमीन अपने हाथों से साफ़ की और वापस शमशान चले गए।
श्राद्ध वाले दिन अपने आप बडे बडे राजा महाराजों ने वामा के घर अपने आप अन्न और भोजन का सामन भेजनाशुरू कर दिया। यह देख कर राम चरण दंग रह गए और उन्हे तब अपने भाई की शक्ति का एहसास हुआ।
शाम को ब्रह्मण भोज के समय अचानक से मुसलाधार वर्षा होने लगी। राम चरण यह देख कर रोने लगे और इश्वर को याद करने लगे। तब तक वामा खेपा वह पहुंचे। उन्हे देखते ही राम चरण अपने भाई के चरण पकड़ कर रोने लगे। उन्होंने कहा की इतनी तेज़ बारिश में ब्रह्मण कैसे भोजन कर पाएंगे? तब वामा खेपा ने अपने शमशान का डंडा आकाश की तरफ़ कर दिया। और मुसलाधार बारिश होने के बाद भी ब्रह्मण भोज की जगह एक बूँद पानी नही गिरा। और उनकी माँ का श्राद्ध बिना किसी रूकावट के संपन्न हुआ। यह देख कर सभी चकित रह गए और वामा खेपा की शक्ति को प्रणाम करने लगे। अब ब्राह्मणों को अपने घर भी वापस जाना था, परन्तु बारिश काफी तेज़ पड़ रही थी। तब वामा खेप ने आकाश में चिल्लाते हुए माँ तारा से कहा की हे माँ क्या तू भी बाप के सामान कठोर हो गई है!! उनके इतना कहते ही ब्राह्मणों के घर जाने के मार्गो पर बारिश पड़ना बंद हो गया।

वामा खेपा शमशान में माँ तारा की पूजा अर्चना करते थे।वह रोज माँ को भोग लगते थे और माँ स्वयं आकर उनका भोग ग्रहण करती थी। एक दिन उन्होंने माँ को भोग लगाया परन्तु माँ नही आई। क्रोधित हो कर वामा ने माँ की मूर्ती पर मूत्र कर दिया। ऐसा करते देख मन्दिर के बाकि लोगों ने देख लिया। उन लोगों को बहुत बुरा लगा और उन्होंने रानी से वामा के इस घटना की शिकायत कर दी। रानी ने क्रोधित हो कर अपने दरबानों को आदेश दिया और वामा को पीट कर मन्दिर से बहार निकल फेंका। वामा को शमशान में फेंक दिया। फ़िर रानी ने दुसरे पंडित को माँ का भोग लगाने का कार्य दे दिया। चार दिन तक वामा खेपा शमशान में बिना कुछ खाए पिए पड़े रहे।
तब चार दिन के उपरांत माँ तारा ने रानी को अर्ध चैतन्य अवस्था में दर्शन दिए और कहा की रानी मैंने चार दिनों से भोग ग्रहण नही किया है। तब रानी ने चकित होकर माँ से कहा की हे माँ आपको तो रोज़ भोग लगता है। माँ तारा ने कहा की मेरा एक पागल बेटा है जिसे तुम्हारे दरबानों ने पीट कर बहार फेंक दिया। उसने भी चार दिनों से कुछ नही खाया है। अतः मैंने भी चार दिन से उपवास किया है। इसपर रानी बोली। " माँ उस व्यक्ति ने आप की मूर्ति पर मूत्र कर दिया था इसलिए मैंने उसे दंड दिया"। इस पर माँ तारा बोली यदि बालक अपनी माँ पर मूत्र कर दे तो क्या माँ उसे दंड देती है? वह मेरा बेटा है। वह मुझपर मूत्र करे या फ़िर मुझे मारे तुम्हे दंड देना का अधिकार नही है।यदि अपने राज्य का भला चाहती हो तो सम्मानपूर्वक मेरे बेटे को वापस लाओ। और आजके बाद वामा को पहले भोग लगेगा तब ही मैं भोग ग्रहण करुँगी। ऐसा कह कर माँ अंतर्ध्यान हो गई।तब रानी ने वामा खेपा को आदरसहित मन्दिर में बुलाया। तब से हमेशा वामा खेपा को भोग लगने लगा और तब ही माँ तारा भोग ग्रहण करती थी।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

इस प्रकार वामा खेप के जीवन में अनेको चमत्कार होते रहे। वामा खेपा के पहले वाम मार्ग एकदम विलुप्त हो रहा था। परन्तु उनकी भक्ति और चमत्कारों की वजह से वाम मार्ग को प्रसिद्धि मिली।

----------


## Prasun

Bahut hi dilchasp

----------


## Spirit

Aur likhiye kripyaa

----------


## sumitraj

सूत्र के लिए आभार...
अच्छी जानकारी मिलती है और धर्म व प्रभु पे विस्वास भी बढ़ता है।जीवन का क्या है जैसा प्रभु चाहें वैसे पर लगाएं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> सूत्र के लिए आभार...
> अच्छी जानकारी मिलती है और धर्म व प्रभु पे विस्वास भी बढ़ता है।जीवन का क्या है जैसा प्रभु चाहें वैसे पर लगाएं।


अच्छा लगा यह जान कर के आपको मैरे लेख द्धवारा धर्म व प्रभु पे विश्वास बढता है। अगर समय मिला तो और अच्छी कहानियाँ व लेख है जो यहा पर देना चाहुगां।

----------

